# build off challange



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

i would like to challane parrisw, ec saws, and any one else that would want in on a friendly 390xp build off.

woods port any chain, sharpened any way you want. pump gas only.

what do you all think?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> what do you all think?




I think whoever builds the best chain wins.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I think whoever builds the best chain wins.



I agree. Ultimately with all the top builders using similar tricks, it's going to come down to chain.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Eric is a helluva race chain builder too, you may want to reconsider that.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

if you want bone stock chain, ok. but you could put 50hp or 100hp on that chain and it will cut the same if the rpm is the same.

your choice


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

are you wanting to test bulding saw skills or chain building skills? race chains on woods ported saws is not something id go for if the chains and bars are all the same id be a little more interested.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I think Eric is a helluva race chain builder too, you may want to reconsider that.



I think with a custom saw and a custom chain...Eric has this wrapped up.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I think Eric is a helluva race chain builder too, you may want to reconsider that.



you saying i cant build a chain?


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> if you want bone stock chain, ok. but you could put 50hp or 100hp on that chain and it will cut the same if the rpm is the same.
> 
> your choice



thats why we use standard chain scott. if you can build a saw that will turn more rpm and hold it better in the cut than you win. atleast thats my idea of a build off. all paramiters need to be equal for cutting equipment and the port work will show the skill set difference.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> you saying i cant build a chain?




No one's gonna say anything til you build a saw and a chain that beats his.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2011)

I doubt I can get time to build one but I would rather run off the roll chain for a saw build off. If you want to do a chain build off then it should be on the same saw.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> if you want bone stock chain, ok. but you could put 50hp or 100hp on that chain and it will cut the same if the rpm is the same.
> 
> your choice



It doesn't matter to me what the rules are, you're going to have to play by them. It is your call not mine but I know Eric is no stranger to building chains that are fast.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

*Oh yeah.....*

In before the lock.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> you saying i cant build a chain?



No I'm not, but I'm saying there is alot of Racers running a Copsey chain and doing quite well with them. Sounds like you are starting to get a complex around here :msp_mellow:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

From what I've heard, in NY and other areas as well, is some guys want a Copsey chain cuz it would buy'em a second or more.


How true that is I don't know but that seems to be the buzz from what I've heard.....


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 31, 2011)

Can I watch?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Can I watch?




That's all most of us guys are gonna do. Until this thread gets locked of course. 


Already got 23 viewers on the thread - looks like a ticking time bomb to me.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> That's all most of us guys are gonna do. Until this thread gets locked of course.
> 
> 
> Already got 23 viewers on the thread - looks like a ticking time bomb to me.



I'm surprised it's not six pages already.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

*^^^^^^*

T-minus 20 minutes and we'll be past page 20 JJ.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

I would think anyone building saws would need to understand saw chain and vice-versa. I have seen where some of the buildoff/races stipulate certain chain,bar, etc, to 'level the field'. Why level it? This sounds like an awesome idea.

I see you guys have races at GTG's and have fun even though saws, chains, operator skill levels are variable. What is not to like? 

Tree monkeys are tough to catch. lol


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

scott whats got into you? are you hitting the news years eve hooch.:feel_good:


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> scott whats got into you? are you hitting the news years eve hooch.:feel_good:



I think chainsaw fumes and twostroke smoke are Scott's hooch


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

who should we have run the saws?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 31, 2011)

how bout the 066/660 buildoff coming up in a few months?


Then 390s:msp_wink:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

Hooch....??


Sounds like someone's smokin' meth. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> how bout the 066/660 buildoff coming up in a few months?
> 
> 
> Then 390s:msp_wink:



paul can send his 660 i built for him


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> who should we have run the saws?




You build the saw and the chain, you run it. 


Wanna prove who's is the fastest....? A saw is only as fast as the company it keeps.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

scott you are asking us who should run the saws when you live that close to the saw operator extrordinair pecan pie eating officianado JD (grandpa tractor) who has for the last 2 years hand delivered my kuhns stihl hat. geesh


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 31, 2011)

Do a normal saw build-off using roll chain.

Then use the winning saw & bar in the chain build-off.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

thats it .....im mad........... somebody send me a new hat


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> scott you are asking us who should run the saws when you live that close to the saw operator extrordinair pecan pie eating officianado JD (grandpa tractor) who has for the last 2 years hand delivered my kuhns stihl hat. geesh



how about some one that every one in the racing world knows?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2011)

JD did a fine job running the 372s. I like the idea of same chains and operator.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I like the idea of same chains and operator.




I like the idea of the builders making their own chains. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I like the idea of the builders making their own chains. :biggrinbounce2:



we can do both, stock chain and race chain


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

How about an actually interesting build off and do something more creative than the typical boring woods ported saws. Build a full out alky/nitro saw. Nothing against woods saws they are fun but they are limited and this has been done already a few times. I think race saws are out of the ordinary and interesting.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> How about an actually interesting build off and do something more creative than the typical boring woods ported saws. Build a full out alky/nitro saw. Nothing against woods saws they are fun but they are limited and this has been done already a few times. I think race saws are out of the ordinary and interesting.





Yeap a piped alky build sounds pretty kick arse to me. Separate the little guys from the big guys - no offense to the "little guys" as I described them but a 390 race saw build sounds like it would bring some pretty wicked results. 

I wonder if Mr.Clarke would even jump in and concoct a screamin' demon....


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> How about an actually interesting build off and do something more creative than the typical boring woods ported saws. Build a full out alky/nitro saw. Nothing against woods saws they are fun but they are limited and this has been done already a few times. I think race saws are out of the ordinary and interesting.



i have no use for a race saw. if some one wants a race saw built i would do that


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> i have no use for a race saw. if some one wants a race saw built i would do that



Neither do most other people so do it for the build off, I'm sure it would sell afterwards.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 31, 2011)

I like turtles !!!


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

i think youll find that most people have no use for an alky saw on this site. i sold the one i bought from eric after running it 3 times. ive also scavenged all the stock parts off from race saws i had becouse they were of no value to me. im back to all work saws. i think thats how most on this site are. the alky saws are fun to run here and there but i just cant tie the money and time up in them when theres more pressing needs. if i had a disposable income id keep a shelf full of them but thats not going to happen ant time soon.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

Scott yer saws run good from what I see - be interesting to see how well one of yer saws (woods and especially race build) holds up against Eric's.


Maybe time will tell.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh the drama of it all !!!!!!!!!!! :tongue2:

Steve


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think youll find that most people have no use for an alky saw on this site. i sold the one i bought from eric after running it 3 times. ive also scavenged all the stock parts off from race saws i had becouse they were of no value to me. im back to all work saws. i think thats how most on this site are. the alky saws are fun to run here and there but i just cant tie the money and time up in them when theres more pressing needs. if i had a disposable income id keep a shelf full of them but thats not going to happen ant time soon.



thats were im at too


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll hafta enter one of my 390xp race saws that I build - I buy'em brand new, pull the air filter, and I turn the H and L in all the way. Bam - instant racesaw. Gotta hurry up and make yer 3 cuts quick cuz they get real hot real quick.

I'm running a special - only $200 plus shipping for the listed mods. Hurry offer ends soon.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think youll find that most people have no use for an alky saw on this site. i sold the one i bought from eric after running it 3 times. ive also scavenged all the stock parts off from race saws i had becouse they were of no value to me. im back to all work saws. i think thats how most on this site are. the alky saws are fun to run here and there but i just cant tie the money and time up in them when theres more pressing needs. if i had a disposable income id keep a shelf full of them but thats not going to happen ant time soon.



Woods ported saw build off's are getting a bit old. How many times can we do a woods build off before it is just plain ole boring? I really think these build offs are more of a way for a guy to do some advertisement to gain some market share in the internet woods porting buisness. It is an attempt to be a profit generator, that is okay and all but the way this one is directed I just think there is a agenda to it?


----------



## stihl038x2 (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Woods ported saw build off's are getting a bit old. How many times can we do a woods build off before it is just plain ole boring? I really think these build offs are more of a way for a guy to do some advertisement to gain some market share in the internet woods porting buisness. It is an attempt to be a profit generator, that is okay and all but the way this one is directed I just think there is a agenda to it?



OUCH !!!!!!!!!!! :msp_w00t:

Steve


----------



## angelo c (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Woods ported saw build off's are getting a bit old. How many times can we do a woods build off before it is just plain ole boring? I really think these build offs are more of a way for a guy to do some advertisement to gain some market share in the internet woods porting buisness. It is an attempt to be a profit generator, that is okay and all but the way this one is directed I just think there is a agenda to it?



I hear the going rate for Agenda's is $250 plus shipping...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

For the most part I agree with Frank. 


We need some saws that really really buzz!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

frank you guys can build all the race saws you want ill be there to watch them run from the side lines. dont get me wrong, there fun as he ll to run. but i think i like them better when someone else owns them and i just try them out.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 31, 2011)

I love this site, every night I get entertainment. I don't build saws, but Id sure like watching videos of piped saws screaming threw wood!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> frank you guys can build all the race saws you want ill be there to watch them run from the side lines. dont get me wrong, there fun as he ll to run. but i think i like them better when someone else owns them and i just try them out.




I can agree with this too. I love running fast race saws but I don't stand a chance at winning a race or winning any money. Owning them would be cool but I don't know how to operate for chit so owning them and running them at races is only an embarrassment to me and the builder. I just make the saw look too damn slow, I don't know a thing about running them competitively.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 31, 2011)

i think a lot of my problem with having a race saw is the fact that afer falling timber with a saw for 8 hrs a day i just cant find it in myself to come home and practice cold start racing. and the fact that you have to do so much traveling to race reminds me of racing gncc and i got tired of running around the country just to race a bike.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

FUN TO WATCH!!!!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/weezyfiYYGk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/j_MODgaKbA0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


BORING!!!!!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/h61QBARJBbM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think a lot of my problem with having a race saw is the fact that afer falling timber with a saw for 8 hrs a day i just cant find it in myself to come home and practice cold start racing. and the fact that you have to do so much traveling to race reminds me of racing gncc and i got tired of running around the country just to race a bike.




My problem with race saws is you can't run them all day for fun. The stronger and the faster they run the happier I am - it sucks having a saw that's fast as chit that you're only supposed to fire up at a race once or twice a year for earning money. I wanna run it all the time! Sometimes I wanna go for a 4th cut but bein greedy like that will burn your race saw up for sure....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

Gink that vid of Eric running his 3120 is one of my faves. 


That thing is nuts. I want one - but as a limbing saw. lol.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2011)

The alky burners are nice to watch but I have no interest in owning one. I would like to watch the buildoff if you guys do play saws.


----------



## mweba (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the idea. Have run many of the as builders saws....most have been very impressive. That being said, I've cut along side many strong saws in the real world with mediocre chains. Who builds the best setup? I don't know but would love to see the battle.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 31, 2011)

tree monkey said:


> i would like to challane parrisw, ec saws, and any one else that would want in on a friendly 390xp build off.
> 
> woods port any chain, sharpened any way you want. pump gas only.
> 
> what do you all think?



Dont even get to mix a little oil in with the gas???!!!


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I can agree with this too. I love running fast race saws but I don't stand a chance at winning a race or winning any money. Owning them would be cool but I don't know how to operate for chit so owning them and running them at races is only an embarrassment to me and the builder. I just make to saw look too damn slow, I don't know a thing about running them competitively.



I fall in this category too! I'm a terrible cold starter but I believe I can do it and I like to learn new things. I don't care about making money or being the best, it is fun to do and it is a challenge. As far as building race saws I'll never amount to anything but I like the creativity of it and all the hand made pieces it takes to do it, to me that takes real talent to make one, I think it would be a display of ones skills.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> Dont even get to mix a little oil in with the gas???!!!



lol well if you insist


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> it is fun to do




I'm with ya there buddy. It's a blast - I suck in the competitive world but that's fine. I think it kicks ass running these crazy motors,even if I do it wrong. I'm gonna let it be fun and stay fun - that's why I dig this so much! It's a great time and I've met a great group guys along the way and made some great friends. I only look forward to what this saw hobby still has to bring to the table!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd like to see a chain race. . . It's cheap enough that more poor folks (like my ass) can participate. 

Building work saws is cool, but we've established already that all the guys here at the last one were close enough to each other that it really didn't matter. All good saws, all good guys, all good builders.

Chains separate the wheat from the chaff. :smile2:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2011)

A chain race would be nice. A lot of people could participate with little investment. Maybe someone needs to get one of those going. A small gtg could do a chain race.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I'd like to see a chain race. . . It's cheap enough that more poor folks (like my ass) can participate.
> 
> Building work saws is cool, but we've established already that all the guys here at the last one were close enough to each other that it really didn't matter. All good saws, all good guys, all good builders.
> 
> Chains separate the wheat from the chaff. :smile2:



I think I'd rather port a saw than build a chain, you'd have less time in it  I did one once, took me a good 8-10 hours just to get the chassis filed down and the rivets ground down. I sent it to Eric and he thinned it and filed it for me. You'd have to ask him how long it takes to make a good competitive chain but it is time consuming and tedious.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I think I'd rather port a saw than build a chain, you'd have less time in it  I did one once, took me a good 8-10 hours just to get the chassis filed down and the rivets ground down. I sent it to Eric and he thinned it and filed it for me. You'd have to ask him how long it takes to make a good competitive chain but it is time consuming and tedious.



I got lots of time to make a chain. . . But no cash to buy a specific saw to build, that could prospectively cost me $400 or better. 

I'd like to know where I sit against some other chains anyway, it'd be neat to know.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I got lots of time to make a chain. . . But no cash to buy a specific saw to build, that could prospectively cost me $400 or better.
> 
> I'd like to know where I sit against some other chains anyway, it'd be neat to know.



I understand that too! I'm not sitting on a pile of cash either:help: LOL


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

how would you build a chain for a saw that you never ran?

how about we trade chains on the build off saws?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> how would you build a chain for a saw that you never ran?
> 
> how about we trade chains on the build off saws?



They do chain races all the time. . . Usually two donated saws with brand new bars. You bring your chain and a smile.

A fast chain is a fast chain, doesn't really matter what PH it's on. :msp_wink:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> They do chain races all the time. . . Usually two donated saws with brand new bars. You bring your chain and a smile.
> 
> A fast chain is a fast chain, doesn't really matter what PH it's on. :msp_wink:



so a chain filed for a 660 will work on a 260?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so a chain filed for a 660 will work on a 260?



Well shucks, I reckon folks should be told what DL they need, and what PH it's gonna be on. LOL

A sharp chain on a 260 might whoop on a dull chain on a 660. :smile2:


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for the first strato build off. As already been said, there was little difference in the top builders for the conventional two-strokes. That's not surprising as there's been decades of work done on conventional two-strokes. I think someone used the word 'boring', kinda like, been there, done that.

There is more potential in the strato design for modification, a strato build off would open up new technology for modders to work their magic. It also places the competitors on a more equal footing of trying new ideas.

Stratos are the future of chainsaws, it is also the future of chainsaw modding.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so a chain filed for a 660 will work on a 260?



You'd probably want to set it up for the cubic inch saw your going to run it on. So it will be pre-determined before that a 6 cube saw will be running it. I've got 3-4 race chains and they are set up for each saw, but strange enough my 5 cube chain works better on my 3 cube than my 3 cube chain does. The 5 cube has a little less raker and the 3 cube handles it fine. As someone once told me, chain building is witch craft


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well shucks, I reckon folks should be told what DL they need, and what PH it's gonna be on. LOL
> 
> A sharp chain on a 260 might whoop on a dull chain on a 660. :smile2:



agreed

would you agree that hp and rpm make a difference in how you file a chain?


----------



## promac850 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd you want to see who makes the best chain, you should only use one saw. Say a 372, and swap the chains for each set of cuts... 

Make some kind of lever that the saw can sit on, and then when the throttle is clamped wide open with a spring clamp, you lower the lever slowly and release it as soon as the chain touches the wood.

Don't remove the saw from the lever to change the chains... this is about the only way I can see any consistency within reason... just shift the log forward to make the next cookie test.

And top off the tank every cut so the saw doesn't lean out. One or two cuts per chain.


----------



## wheelman (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a better idea. Lets have a bar build off!!!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

over 70 posts and none will take the monkey challenge?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> agreed
> 
> would you agree that hp and rpm make a difference in how you file a chain?



Sure I'd agree they make a difference, probably d.g setup more than anything.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 1, 2012)

Carl where you been man?


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> over 70 posts and none will take the monkey challenge?



??? What's stopping you?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Sure I'd agree they make a difference, probably d.g setup more than anything.



my thinking on the chain is this.

both saws using 8 pin gear

stock chain shows witch one has the most rpm

race chain shows witch one has the best package, saw and chain

trading chains may show witch saw pulls harder

thoughts?


----------



## wheelman (Jan 1, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Carl where you been man?



Working my butt off most of the time. Hows things up your way?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> ??? What's stopping you?



i build his saws. lol:msp_ohmy:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 1, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Working my butt off most of the time. Hows things up your way?



I've been busy myself. Hard to keep up with all these build offs. I might make it into the one Jeremy's putting on. I don't know if I'll be able to get into this one with tree monkey. Time is hard to come by right now.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> ??? What's stopping you?



not a builder, just a user


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> my thinking on the chain is this.
> 
> both saws using 8 pin gear
> 
> ...



That'd probably be a good combo, but I'd have to be out on the saw build part. Not enough coins rolling around in my pants pocket to do it.

Y'all can knock yourselves out though.

Although, if you get any takers for the saw portion, and they didn't want to do chain, I could do one by proxy.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

There won't be many guys that can participate in a race saw buildoff. A race saw takes a lot more custom fabrication, requiring equipment that most of us don't have. Then there's the fact that most of us don't know what all goes into making a good race saw. I'll watch though


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

what yall think about rick halverson running the saws?


----------



## wheelman (Jan 1, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I've been busy myself. Hard to keep up with all these build offs. I might make it into the one Jeremy's putting on. I don't know if I'll be able to get into this one with tree monkey. Time is hard to come by right now.



Not even started on my saw for Jeremy's build off. We still car pooling to that one?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah Carl if I'm home I can haul 3 more up that way. 

When do you want to do this build Scott? If it's several months out some more people might be able to join in. I know I won't be able to think about building one until after the other build off.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There won't be many guys that can participate in a race saw buildoff. A race saw takes a lot more custom fabrication, rquired equipment that most of us don't have. Then there's the fact that most of us don't know what all goes into making a good race saw. I'll watch though



thats how i see it too.

i can build one but it would take some time


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> what yall think about rick halverson running the saws?



How much do we have to pay him? And does it come with a signed hat?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah Carl if I'm home I can haul 3 more up that way.
> 
> When do you want to do this build Scott? If it's several months out some more people might be able to join in. I know I won't be able to think about building one until after the other build off.



any time, if you want to wait till spring ill host a gtg and run the saws then.


ive never had my hands on a 390. saw will be here sometime next week. it will be done in2 weeks or less. 
this puts me at a disadvantage, but i feel i can get the job done.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> How much do we have to pay him? And does it come with a signed hat?



i think i could get him to come to a gtg:biggrin:


----------



## wyk (Jan 1, 2012)

Ported - any chain. Aren't these basically "Stock Appearing" or "Work Saw" class rules? 

In which case, it's more a 'race-off' than a 'build-off', isn't it?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

wyk said:


> Ported - any chain. Aren't these basically "Stock Appearing" or "Work Saw" class rules?
> 
> In which case, it's more a 'race-off' than a 'build-off', isn't it?



i don't race so i don't know the rules.

just trying to change it up little.


----------



## pops21 (Jan 1, 2012)

What about using a 36" or 42" bar on the 390 for the build off along with the respective wood size. Really make the saw do some lugging work. It kills me to see these big ported CC saws being tested with tiny bars .


----------



## jropo (Jan 1, 2012)

pops21 said:


> What about using a 36" or 42" bar on the 390 for the build off along with the respective wood size. Really make the saw do some lugging work. It kills me to see these big ported CC saws being tested with tiny bars .



I must agree w/ ya there!
3sec. cuts are AWESOME!!! But the real test is big wood!!
Might not work with drag saws though.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

pops21 said:


> What about using a 36" or 42" bar on the 390 for the build off along with the respective wood size. Really make the saw do some lugging work. It kills me to see these big ported CC saws being tested with tiny bars .



40" white oak?


----------



## jropo (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 40" white oak?



Enough so ya still can cut clean through like normal, just bigger wood.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 1, 2012)

I enjoy the knowledge many builders and racers have to offer. I also respect what many of them can do and how hard they've work to get to where they are. With that said I do not care for the attitudes and overly competitive nature that seems to fallow many racers, and saw racing in general. I've said this many times publicly and in private. This is a chainsaw forum not a race saw form IMHO. Lets keep things level guys. If you're bored with saws, maybe it's time to pick up a new hobby.

BTW Happy new year!!!!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm not a porter but i play one on the internet.




















what? too much?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/h61QBARJBbM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



did you hear the intake on that monster!?!?!?!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 1, 2012)

*???????? two bar & Chain classes*

Why not have the big bar class if its decided to go that way using stock off the same roll chain???? 40"oak????

we can build the loops @ the location

then have a class with no chain restrictions in smaller cants w/shorter bars

I'm just sayin,,,, if a 18" race chain cost 200.00 what will a 41-42" one tie up?????


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I enjoy the knowledge many builders and racers have to offer. I also respect what many of them can do and how hard they've work to get to where they are. With that said I do not care for the attitudes and overly competitive nature that seems to fallow many racers, and saw racing in general. I've said this many times publicly and in private. This is a chainsaw forum not a race saw form IMHO. Lets keep things level guys. If you're bored with saws, maybe it's time to pick up a new hobby.
> 
> BTW Happy new year!!!!



Correct me if I'm wrong, but doing woods port build offs is still a form of chainsaw racing, so how is that any different? It is a competition to see who is faster, correct? Maybe I'm missing something here, I don't see the difference between the two?


BTW Andy, have you ever been to an actual saw race and competed? You seem to be very thick on you're opinion and I think you are speaking blindly on your opinion of the guys that actually do this? Until you do compete against some real racers and their "attitudes" maybe you should actually meet a few of them.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2012)

3 seconds in the cut don't prove much for the durability of a saw.

I sure would like to see a "Paris to Dakar" type buildoff. Stick 'em in some 30" Oak and let 'em rip 12 feet.

Would tell you a bunch about the saw and chain eh?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 1, 2012)

in before lock :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doing woods port build offs is still a form of chainsaw racing, so how is that any different? It is a competition to see who is faster, correct? Maybe I'm missing something here, I don't see the difference between the two?
> 
> 
> BTW Andy, have you ever been to an actual saw race and competed? You seem to be very thick on you're opinion and I think you are speaking blindly on your opinion of the guys that actually do this? Until you do compete against some real racers and their "attitudes" maybe you should actually meet a few of them.




*Many* of the posts between race saw builders here on AS fell into the category of 'mad dogs trying bite off each others nuts.' Thankfully we haven't had any Race Saw Builders Wars in a long time.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2012)

Likes me a good peein' match.

Opinions are like,,,,,,,,, You know.


Waaayyy too much butt sniffin' around here.


----------



## wooddog (Jan 1, 2012)

Where is my pom poms, chap stick and my deep throat smiley :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's fun to have friendly competition - but it needs to be kept that way and *everyone* needs to keep their cool for it to stay a fun process. I dunno if it's ever possible for everyone to play nice especially after the results are public. Some just get bitter about the outcome when they don't like the results. Just gotta keep it fun and not be so serious with the attitude "I've gotta beat everyone". Those who think that way don't seem to understand that if they aren't enough without the W, they'll never be enough with it....


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO. I like the excitement and Adrenalin rush of head to head, 8x8 or 10x10 cants. Lots of operator skill involved. [video=youtube_share;Tfx4Q16b5bk]http://youtu.be/Tfx4Q16b5bk[/video]


----------



## weimedog (Jan 1, 2012)

Be interesting to see a 390 build off...but for the typical guy its only relevant with stock chain..woods port...and then whats the definition of win? Combination of speed, fuel usage, vibration & noise pressure, and reliability? How about using milling as the test? LOL

Then the race saw builds melt, the chains dull, and your in the cut long enough to test fuel usage! Build a formula to determine to determine the winner based on time to finish the milling slice, fuel used as measure by refilling the saw.....and if it melts...auto disqualification and failure as a woods port build.

Now that would be interesting to me! I'll provide the wood and the place!

All fun aside, all the woods ported saws in my mind are about real use (vs. cutting nice uniform cants sitting on a spec supports) ..therefore modified chains is BS (Front exit muffler mods too)...as a chain gets sharpened, worn out, stuck in the dirt, new chains get thrown on as the work season goes on, but the saw is a constant, it either works and feels good or it doesn't AND the really loud ones begin to eat at your ears after 10hrs too; even with ear protection. Just a very humble opinion..that's been evolving over the last 10 years or so...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 1, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> IMO. I like the excitement and Adrenalin rush of head to head, 8x8 or 10x10 cants. Lots of operator skill involved.





I agree with ya there! When it's your turn to go (even if you're a terrible operator like myself) you get one heck of a rush being focused on wanting to have a smooth start and a good run. I don't get the rush because I'm nervous I'll lose and not beat the other competitors - I get it because I wanna have a good run and not screw up. It's almost a self competitiveness - you gotta be satisfied with your performance even though you may be last place. A good run with a smooth start is way more important to me than having the fastest times.

And yeah - being a spectator (while partaking in the racing fun) is cool as hell. Watching the fast guys have their go is mind boggling how friggin' fast they are. Saw races are cool - lotsa kick @$$ saws, lots of fast competitors, a chance to run a saw yourself, beer, food, camping, BSing - I really don't see the down side of a good chainsaw race.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 1, 2012)

Of all my saws I never thought about having the 2188 ported. It has all the power that I want for a stock saw.

I'd like to come to this build-off to run a few.



.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm just here for cheap advertising.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> From what I've heard, in NY and other areas as well, is some guys want a Copsey chain cuz it would buy'em a second or more.
> 
> 
> How true that is I don't know but that seems to be the buzz from what I've heard.....



Wow a second !!!! That is a lot it must
Have been the buzz!!! Come on guys


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

I am a little confused about the resistance to another build-off/race, whatever it is. I don't know or care about the specifics of the event, I would have a blast being there. I am pretty new to posting, and never have built a saw, have no interest in building one, just owning one. However, when I go in the woods I need a good saw, a good chain, and I need some operator skills. Seems like we have a wide array of those talents in different combinations on this site. That is why I lurked, why I joined, and why I now post. Sometimes I get sick of running saws, sharpening chains and such, but I like to read other's comments and ideas, see photos, etc. I don't know the history here, but wonder why more are not eager to watch or participate at some level.

I have know Scott and his family for years, and know them to be helpful, patient, and knowledgeable. I am learning there are many on here who have similar traits and abilities. I think it would be great to meet more of you, hear some saws and have a campfire and some adult beverage. 

I will bring 100 brats and hot dogs for one meal. I hope I get to meet some of you guys.



-chandler


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess I should have been a little more detailed about the type of chain race I was suggesting. I wasn't talking about building a race chain -- like the 3 cut wonders.

I have no use for a chain like that, I make work chains. . . I have never built a race chain, and only have an idea of the principles involved. I reckon once I made one, a lot of stuff would become more clear.

So, what I was suggesting was a chain build for a chain that can tackle 2-3 cords of wood before it needs a touch-up. Factory chain leaves a lot of speed on the table, which means a guy can improve a chain for speed advantage, without killing your longevity.

It would be fairly clear what kind of chain was made if it blew the doors off the competition out'a the gate, but was the slowest by the time it had made 20-30 cuts.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There won't be many guys that can participate in a race saw buildoff. A race saw takes a lot more custom fabrication, requiring equipment that most of us don't have. Then there's the fact that most of us don't know what all goes into making a good race saw. I'll watch though



So it is a matter of complacency? Do what you know and don't try anything new? I think that is why these have become boring to watch. You know as well as I do you could build a race saw and have access to people that do have the equipment to be honest I think you of all people would love to make one Brad. From what I know of you, you like doing new things.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> So it is a matter of complacency? Do what you know and don't try anything new? I think that is why these have become boring to watch. You know as well as I do you could build a race saw and have access to people that do have the equipment to be honest I think you of all people would love to make one Brad. From what I know of you, you like doing new things.



Racein' is Racein',

And sawin' is sawin'.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I am a little confused about the resistance to another build-off/race, whatever it is. I don't know or care about the specifics of the event, I would have a blast being there. I am pretty new to posting, and never have built a saw, have no interest in building one, just owning one. However, when I go in the woods I need a good saw, a good chain, and I need some operator skills. Seems like we have a wide array of those talents in different combinations on this site. That is why I lurked, why I joined, and why I now post. Sometimes I get sick of running saws, sharpening chains and such, but I like to read other's comments and ideas, see photos, etc. I don't know the history here, but wonder why more are not eager to watch or participate at some level.
> 
> I have know Scott and his family for years, and know them to be helpful, patient, and knowledgeable. I am learning there are many on here who have similar traits and abilities. I think it would be great to meet more of you, hear some saws and have a campfire and some adult beverage.
> 
> ...



Good post! That is how I ended up here as well. For me reading this thread it came off as a little self serving to me. It appears to me that this was done not so much as in good competition but more of a way to promote ones self. From what I can gather I have found there have been some "discussions" between a couple guys and maybe Monkey doesn't feel like he is getting the attention or business he thinks he deserves here and would like to show everyone that he can beat the other builders on a open thread, for that alone I would not participate in it. I wouldn't help anyone promote them self in this manner, there is a reason only a couple builders were called out. I think it is a bit egotistical. I don't know Tree Monkey but he always appeared to be a low key guy until now, not sure what is up with that, must be a sponser thing. I've heard he can build a good saw and so can alot of the other guys like Mastermind, Brad, Eric, Treeslinger and who ever else is doing this. I don't think anyone will participate in this build.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Good post! That is how I ended up here as well. For me reading this thread it came off as a little self serving to me. It appears to me that this was done not so much as in good competition but more of a way to promote ones self. From what I can gather I have found there have been some "discussions" between a couple guys and maybe Monkey doesn't feel like he is getting the attention or business he thinks he deserves here and would like to show everyone that he can beat the other builders on a open thread, for that alone I would not participate in it. I wouldn't help anyone promote them self in this manner, there is a reason only a couple builders were called out. I think it is a bit egotistical. I don't know Tree Monkey but he always appeared to be a low key guy until now, not sure what is up with that, must be a sponser thing. I've heard he can build a good saw and so can alot of the other guys like Mastermind, Brad, Eric, Treeslinger and who ever else is doing this. I don't think anyone will participate in this build.



Glad to hear some perspective. I know for me, the excitement Scott has for saws and working in the woods is contagious. Just about when I am sick of it he gives me a boost, maybe sometimes with a comment that some think is sarcastic, but it makes me think. I am talking about speaking with him face-to-face, which some of you might not have done. His comments, questions, and yes, criticisms make me think. It has helped run my saws better. It is easy for words posted here to appear with an 'edge' that is not intended. 

Many mornings when I stop at his shop he is already in the woods, and some nights he is just starting to repair the saws that pile up at his place, and yet he spends 'spare time' on porting saws and helping hacks like me. I think if he took on more work it would be instead of sleeping. His ol man can run a saw better than most people 30 years younger, or any age for that matter. Great people to be around if you like learning and havin fun. Sometimes Scott dishes it out and sometimes he takes it, but both with a laugh and smile. If I have a bad day in the woods I can stop there and figure out what went wrong, or fix it, or learn how to fix it, as well as have a genuine conversation. I wish some of you guys could know him in person. Just sharing my perspective, and I know there are others.

I will go to any event tree monkey has and have a great time, even if I gotta eat all the brats myself lol


----------



## wooddog (Jan 1, 2012)

Didn't most of the builders listed just have a 372 build off? How did that turn out and what was the results?


----------



## wooddog (Jan 1, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Here you go guys!!!!!!! Official Results!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Average time per Oak log,,,,,,, size 18.5" (Log Sizes ranged from 15" to 22" )
> 
> ...


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 1, 2012)

Would any of you build a race car then take it into the woods? I'm too far left coast to run with you, but I'd sure rather see a little more torque and durability required of a build.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

teatersroad said:


> Would any of you build a race car then take it into the woods? I'm too far left coast to run with you, but I'd sure rather see a little more torque and durability required of a build.



Sure wood!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_ySmUIyhU3E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Sure wood!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_ySmUIyhU3E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Oh yeah, that. well. nevermind then


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 1, 2012)

why 390?

whats this all about? OP thinks he can build a better 390 than most?

or is it you already have one? 

personally id love to see a three saw build. 


partner p5000 *or similar 0-50cc* 

660/390 *or similar 0-100cc*

880/3120 *or similar 100+cc*


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 1, 2012)

nobody wants to build a 50 90 or 120?


----------



## TK (Jan 1, 2012)

What's even better to watch is how the builders represent themselves. At the end of the day the respect goes to the better person - or at least the one that carries himself the best. It doesn't matter who builds the faster saw in one given shot, it's like any given Sunday.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like Scott's 372 was O.K.

Mark


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 1, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Looks like Scott's 372 was O.K.
> 
> Mark



To say the least,,, it was impressive to watch,,, we used One man ( J.D. an accomplished/experienced Sconie sawyer) who didnt have a dog in the fight/race to run all of the saws,,,

He Made 5 cuts in 5 different oak logs with each saw entered using event supplied factory stihl chain and fuel mix @ 40:1 and to have the top five seperated by just a few hundreds over .5 sec!!! very impressive,,,


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2012)

im sorry if i'm coming on to strong here. it's not how i ment it. i did say friendly build off in my first post. it's not for money or work. could always use more money,:msp_smile: but don't need more work.

i chose the 390, eric,and parrisw for the sole reason that parris is building one now, eric buit one a short time ago, and i have one coming from paul. i also left it open to anyone else who wanted to join in.

no agenda, thought it would be fun.

i offered a pro sawyer to run the saws. i offered to host a gtg. 

i'm open to any ideas that any one has.

what else can i do to make this happen?


----------



## TK (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> im sorry if i'm coming on to strong here. it's not how i ment it. i did say friendly build off in my first post. it's not for money or work. could always use more money,:msp_smile: but don't need more work.
> 
> i chose the 390, eric,and parrisw for the sole reason that parris is building one now, eric buit one a short time ago, and i have one coming from paul. i also left it open to anyone else who wanted to join in.
> 
> ...



Supply the saws? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> im sorry if i'm coming on to strong here. it's not how i ment it. i did say friendly build off in my first post. it's not for money or work. could always use more money,:msp_smile: but don't need more work.
> 
> i chose the 390, eric,and parrisw for the sole reason that parris is building one now, eric buit one a short time ago, and i have one coming from paul. i also left it open to anyone else who wanted to join in.
> 
> ...



I have one that I'm thinking about entering it's a bit of a junkyard dog looking saw It took more than one saw to build it and it has a band-aid or two!!!,,, but it doesnt need a flea collar,, I usually build my own for fun,,, it has some mild Port work done and it came with a little compression... it is a good runner,, it is used in commercial tree work & stump grinding and a few private select falling jobs have been done with it... 

I'd like to see what it will do... I got relatives in Mn & Wi,,,,, I need to come see anyways


----------



## cpr (Jan 1, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> 3 seconds in the cut don't prove much for the durability of a saw.
> 
> I sure would like to see a "Paris to Dakar" type buildoff. Stick 'em in some 30" Oak and let 'em rip 12 feet.
> 
> Would tell you a bunch about the saw and chain eh?



Dude - "Hey, Stumpy. Mind if I file the action on your gun?"

Stumpy - "Shoot NO, I don't want no wizzypoo! Might hurt myself..."

Fun to watch whatever, back to my popcorn.

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2012)

Brad just built a 390 as well. I've never even seen one.........yet. 

I've heard nothing but good things about Scott and his work. Grandpatractor speaks very highly of him. 

I would love to be able to make it to a GTG up there with you fellers.......heck, I just like GTGs.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Scott's shop would be a great place to have a GTG. Has some shelter and a whole lot of cool things to see!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

gink595 said:


> So it is a matter of complacency? Do what you know and don't try anything new? I think that is why these have become boring to watch. You know as well as I do you could build a race saw and have access to people that do have the equipment to be honest I think you of all people would love to make one Brad. From what I know of you, you like doing new things.


The thing of that is, a MAJOR portion of building a race saw requires custom fabrication. I have basically none of those tools or skills. I don't get any satisfaction from having someone else do the majority of the work. That's no comment on Nik either. He's far more than capable of doing the work. If I had the tools in my garage, and the time to do it, it might be a different story. 



Mastermind said:


> Brad just built a 390 as well.


Mine's currently back apart getting the squish band cut. I ported it with this in mind, so shouldn't need to touch the ports.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *The thing of that is, a MAJOR portion of building a race saw requires custom fabrication.* I have basically none of those tools or skills. I don't get any satisfaction from having someone else do the majority of the work. That's no comment on Nik either. He's far more than capable of doing the work. If I had the tools in my garage, and the time to do it, it might be a different story.
> 
> 
> *Mine's currently back apart getting the squish band cut.* I ported it with this in mind, so shouldn't need to touch the ports.





This is in good fun, but the highlighted comments kinda clashed and made me laugh!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> why 390?
> 
> whats this all about? OP thinks he can build a better 390 than most?
> 
> ...





stihlboy said:


> nobody wants to build a 50 90 or 120?



There are already 4 buildoffs going on now. 066, 346, 7900, 029/039. That doesn't leave much room for another buildoff right now.


----------



## cpr (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There are already 4 buildoffs going on now. 066, 346, 7900, 029/039. That doesn't leave much room for another buildoff right now.



101b Macs? Mine oughta be ready 'bout spring at the pace I work. 

For the record, I'll get spanked!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

cpr said:


> 101b Macs? Mine oughta be ready 'bout spring at the pace I work.
> 
> For the record, I'll get spanked!



There are several of these in the works right now aren't there


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There are already 4 buildoffs going on now. 066, 346, 7900, 029/039. That doesn't leave much room for another buildoff right now.



Whose decision is that? I was thinking of having a Remington electric chainsaw buildoff. Careful, I have mine wired for 220...


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> I have one that I'm thinking about entering it's a bit of a junkyard dog looking saw It took more than one saw to build it and it has a band-aid or two!!!,,, but it doesnt need a flea collar,, I usually build my own for fun,,, it has some mild Port work done and it came with a little compression... it is a good runner,, it is used in commercial stump grinding and a few private falling jobs have been done with it...
> 
> I'd like to see what it will do... I got relatives in Mn & Wi,,,,, I need to come see anyways



Maybe a prize for the ugliest saw ? I don't have a 390, but I can find an ugly saw.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There are already 4 buildoffs going on now. 066, 346, 7900, 029/039. That doesn't leave much room for another buildoff right now.



I would rather do it in warmer weather, but I am not a player in this, just a thought. I don't think Scott mentioned a date, I think he put it out there as 'whenever' but I could be wrong. Posts are piling up here and I need to sharpen chains and get ready for work 

From what I have seen of your posts Brad, I am sorry but I doubt you will win the ugly saw contest.

-chandler


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> No one's gonna say anything til you build a saw and a chain that beats his.



Well, Scott's already beat one of Erics saw. That was evident in the 372 biuld off. Ive had saws from both, and Scotts was way stronger.
Just dosent seem like anyone wants to take Scott up on this. And I can understand this..... Not tryin to start anything with ya Jason homie, but that's my experience.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm up fer a challenge. I'll need a 390 to build. I' don't really care what the rules are. Just like to have fun. 

I't would be nice if this buildoff was in the later spring or early summer. As mentioned before, there is already plenty of buildoffs.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 1, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Well, Scott's already beat one of Erics saw. That was evident in the 372 biuld off. Ive had saws from both, and Scotts was way stronger.
> Just dosent seem like anyone wants to take Scott up on this. And I can understand this..... Not tryin to start anything with ya Jason homie, but that's my experience.





These woods port build off are not races. Not even close. Just about every person who is into racing (operator and or builder) did nothing but laugh at how pathetic they thought these woods build offs are. 


What I wanna see is Scott build a 390 and a chain, and Eric build a 390 and a chain. They don't necessarily have to run alky and a pipe, but the saws should at least meet the "GTG Saw" requirements. We'll leave it up to the builders - I dunn really care. But put'em in a 12x12 in the same CONSISTENT wood with no knots and then we'll know the real deal.


Running woods ports in knotty wood with bark is not a race by any means at all (and in my opinion) tells nothing about the saw....


No offense taken Paul. We're good d00d.  ::thumbsup::


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Well, Scott's already beat one of Erics saw. That was evident in the 372 biuld off. Ive had saws from both, and Scotts was way stronger.
> Just dosent seem like anyone wants to take Scott up on this. And I can understand this..... Not tryin to start anything with ya Jason homie, but that's my experience.



I'm not knocking the 372 buildoff in the least. But...the results from that buildoff were anything but reliable, due to wood inconsistency. That's why the MS460 buildoff was in a big cant, lesson learned. I entered two saws in the 372 build off, and the slower saw placed way ahead of the other. Again, Terry, I'm not knocking your effort in the least! You made a valiant effort to get consistent results. Any builder here is going to have a less than stellar saw come out of the shop every now and then. Not every saw can be a winner. You can't judge a builder by one saw. Just sayin'.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> These woods port build off are not races. Not even close. Just about every person who is into racing (operator and or builder) did nothing but laugh at how pathetic they thought these woods build offs are.
> 
> 
> What I wanna see is Scott build a 390 and a chain, and Eric build a 390 and a chain. They don't necessarily have to run alky and a pipe, but the saws should at least meet the "GTG Saw" requirements. We'll leave it up to the builders - I dunn really care. But put'em in a 12x12 in the same CONSISTENT wood with no knots and then we'll know the real deal.
> ...



I'd be up for a saw & chain build. I know my chian wouldn't even come close to Erics, but would still enter.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> These woods port build off are not races. Not even close. Just about every person who is into racing (operator and or builder) did nothing but laugh at how pathetic they thought these woods build offs are.
> 
> 
> What I wanna see is Scott build a 390 and a chain, and Eric build a 390 and a chain. They don't necessarily have to run alky and a pipe, but the saws should at least meet the "GTG Saw" requirements. We'll leave it up to the builders - I dunn really care. But put'em in a 12x12 in the same CONSISTENT wood with no knots and then we'll know the real deal.
> ...



Im sure Scott's game LOL, should be a lot of fun!! :hmm3grin2orange: 10-4 baby we cool......


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

:msp_mellow:


WoodChuck'r said:


> What I wanna see is Scott build a 390 and a chain, and Eric build a 390 and a chain. They don't necessarily have to run alky and a pipe, but the saws should at least meet the "GTG Saw" requirements. We'll leave it up to the builders - I dunn really care. But put'em in a 12x12 in the same CONSISTENT wood with no knots and then we'll know the real deal.s


IMHO, nothing good can come of this. We're directly pitting two builder/site sponsors against each other. Someone has to loose. What's to be gained? It does nothing but promote the builder wars that plauged this site in years past. It's a way better environment when you have your builders/site sponsors working together like they do today. 

Real racers laughing at the woods port build offs? These are intended to be fun. Real racing can get to be cut throat. I want nothing to do with that.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys are ALL a bunch of posers. Everybody knows John Lambert is THE #1 saw chain builder....

[video=youtube;b1zsV8IWERU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1zsV8IWERU[/video]
































Is it just me, or does this never get old?


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not knocking the 372 buildoff in the least. But...the results from that buildoff were anything but reliable, due to wood inconsistency. That's why the MS460 buildoff was in a big cant, lesson learned. I entered two saws in the 372 build off, and the slower saw placed way ahead of the other. Again, Terry, I'm not knocking your effort in the least! You made a valiant effort to get consistent results. Any builder here is going to have a less than stellar saw come out of the shop every now and then. Not every saw can be a winner. You can't judge a builder by one saw. Just sayin'.



So......are you gonna take Scott up on the challenge? It would be a lot of fun and you have a new 390 as do I. Hope ya will Brad. Heck, I know you will Brad. Your always game!! And thats damn respectable in my book!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm kinda bored with woods ports and modern saws all together. Building a chain is more interesting to me right now than the saw part.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> :msp_mellow:
> IMHO, nothing good can come of this. We're directly pitting two builder/site sponsors against each other. Someone has to loose. What's to be gained? It does nothing but promote the builder wars that plauged this site in years past. It's a way better environment when you have your builders/site sponsors working together like they do today.
> 
> *Real racers laughing at the woods port build offs? These are intended to be fun. Real racing can get to be cut throat. I want nothing to do with that.*



Yep....me either. If it ain't fun, im out. Their can only be one winner anyways.......


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> :msp_mellow:
> IMHO, nothing good can come of this. We're directly pitting two builder/site sponsors against each other. Someone has to loose. What's to be gained? It does nothing but promote the builder wars that plauged this site in years past. It's a way better environment when you have your builders/site sponsors working together like they do today.
> 
> Real racers laughing at the woods port build offs? These are intended to be fun. Real racing can get to be cut throat. I want nothing to do with that.



Hell Brad who are you kidding? There sure as hell wasnt anything to loose in all the other build offs. I mean seriously! Your invited as well man!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> :msp_mellow:
> IMHO, nothing good can come of this. We're directly pitting two builder/site sponsors against each other. Someone has to loose. What's to be gained? It does nothing but promote the builder wars that plauged this site in years past. It's a way better environment when you have your builders/site sponsors working together like they do today.
> 
> Real racers laughing at the woods port build offs? These are intended to be fun. Real racing can get to be cut throat. I want nothing to do with that.





True - but it wasn't I who suggested that Eric, Scott, and Will all build saws against eachother. Scott did. 


And I was just answering Paul - he suggested that "Scott's saw beat Eric's". I spoke why I didn't see the build off as a race, which is why things shouldn't be measured so closely and things should just be kept fun. I didn't mention the fun part until now - I appreciate your post to me though because it made me elaborate a bit more on my response to Paul. If they're gonna build saws "against eachother" - they might as well at least make them GTG saws with some sweet chains to see who can do what. But if they end up not having any kind of build off I don't really care. 

And don't take my response as attitude - I'm just trynna explain my answer so I don't look like a prick if I ended up making myself look like one in the first place.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> So......are you gonna take Scott up on the challenge? It would be a lot of fun and you have a new 390 as do I. Hope ya will Brad. Heck, I know you will Brad. Your always game!! And thats damn respectable in my book!



Work saw? Sure. Race saw? No. Chain? No.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 1, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep....me either. If it ain't fun, im out. Their can only be one winner anyways.......



How could it not be fun? Were not all the other build offs fun? I really dont understand. Scott put out a friendly open challenge. And no one wants to accept? That tells me a lot!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm wearing a thong!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Work saw? Sure. Race saw? No. Chain? No.



Of course! I knew you were a scrapper Brad! Scott will do any build off. But this build off would be much more fun and allow so many others to compete. No ones gonna spend all that money to do a full race saw build..........Its just too exspensive IMO.
.....but Im sure if thats what it takes Scott will. Dudes got mad skills.......and YES, he can build as good a chain as he can a saw.....
Thats all Im gonna say about it fellas. All Scott is tryin to do is make a 390xp build off challenge.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> True - but it wasn't I who suggested that Eric, Scott, and Will all build saws against eachother. Scott did.
> 
> 
> And I was just answering Paul - he suggested that "Scott's saw beat Eric's". I spoke why I didn't see the build off as a race, which is why things shouldn't be measured so closely and things should just be kept fun. I didn't mention the fun part until now - I appreciate your post to me though because it made me elaborate a bit more on my response to Paul. If they're gonna build saws "against eachother" - they might as well at least make them GTG saws with some sweet chains to see who can do what. But if they end up not having any kind of build off I don't really care.
> ...



I know it looks like it, but I didn't mean to be singling you out. I'm just commenting on the whole concept. I realize the work saw buildoff borders on this, but isn't as targeted as this one seems to be taking shape to be. BTW, there's a lot more to loose in these buildoffs than there is to win.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 1, 2012)

you probably are:taped:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm wearing a thong!



I'm not wearing anything.... 


Oh, do u mean to the GTG, or right now?


----------



## parrisw (Jan 1, 2012)

Dam I get sick, lay on the couch for 2 days and miss this thread. 

I'll be honest, I was surprised to see my name on the list. Do I have a target on my back? There is a reason I've never been or become a "builder" I mean someone who builds saws for others for a fee, I've never cared for the politics of it, and the wars that seem to go with it. I've only ever build two saws for someone here, and it was for the 460 build off, Rick aka riverrat, donated a saw for me to do, and a 357 for JJ which was part of a trade, never had any money change hands.

Problem is for me to join in any build off, I have to ship saws, and it ain't cheap going into the states, just to ship Ricks saw back to him was $55, so that's over $100 right there for me to send a saw. Also don't have much desire to ship away one of my saws. I'd do it for sure if I could go to the GTG. 

For a chain build off, you can count me out of that, I've only square filed a few times.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 1, 2012)

We should just drop this saw hobby chit and start a new fad - crescent wrench GTGs.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm wearing a thong!



Yours or your wifes ???

I go "commando" ............. SO there 

Steve


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> i'm not wearing anything....



tmi


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm not wearing anything....
> 
> 
> Oh, do u mean to the GTG, or right now?



Either way!!!

Just wasn't sure if anybody was payin me any mind. 

I'm all in for any kind of build. As long as I can git a saw in plenty of time.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, I have not been to any of these GTG, buildoff, charitycut and whatnot, but I want to and this would be close, I know that is very selfish of the newguy. You have a city of 120,000 people 20 minutes away, yet you are in the middle of nowwhere, with bars a short hike or drive away, a lake, couple campgrounds. 

Anyone who did not, check out Scott's thread on his saw shop- very cool place and WAY more than just saws. 'Our saw shop' I think it was. 

What size/species wood is correct for this type of event? If I have it in my woods I will bring some wood for cants.

-chandler


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm not wearing anything....



Except a lot of body hair...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 1, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Except a lot of body hair...




And skin....


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm wearing a thong!



...and I will read no further. Well played, sir. The field is yours.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 1, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> So......are you gonna take Scott up on the challenge? It would be a lot of fun and you have a new 390 as do I. Hope ya will Brad. Heck, I know you will Brad. Your always game!! And thats damn respectable in my book!





MacLaren said:


> How could it not be fun? Were not all the other build offs fun? I really dont understand. Scott put out a friendly open challenge. And no one wants to accept? That tells me a lot!





MacLaren said:


> Of course! I knew you were a scrapper Brad! Scott will do any build off. But this build off would be much more fun and allow so many others to compete. No ones gonna spend all that money to do a full race saw build..........Its just too exspensive IMO.
> .....but Im sure if thats what it takes Scott will. Dudes got mad skills.......and YES, he can build as good a chain as he can a saw.....
> Thats all Im gonna say about it fellas. All Scott is tryin to do is make a 390xp build off challenge.



I'm just saying. You're looking allot like one of these lately. Nothing against you, but you might want to tone it down a little. I'm sure Scott can speak for himself.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

Did I already say "In Before The Lock"....??


If not - In Before The Lock.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> There sure as hell wasnt anything to loose in all the other build offs. I mean seriously!


Trust me. As a builder, there's a lot to loose. Enter a saw that doesn't meet expectations, and you know as well as I do that the gang would be all over it, like mud on a hog. Yes, it's fun, but it's a little stressful too.



MacLaren said:


> How could it not be fun? Were not all the other build offs fun? I really dont understand. Scott put out a friendly open challenge. And no one wants to accept? That tells me a lot!


What it tells me is that most of the audience here isn't into building race saws. That's all.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I'm just saying. You're looking allot like one of these lately. Nothing against you, but you might want to tone it down a little. I'm sure Scott can speak for himself.



You got it CHAMP.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> You got it CHAMP.



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Trust me. As a builder, there's a lot to loose. Enter a saw that doesn't meet expectations, and you know as well as I do that the gang would be all over it, like mud on a hog. Yes, it's fun, but it's a little stressful too.
> 
> 
> What it tells me is that most of the audience here isn't into building race saws. That's all.



Scott specifically said woods port Brad.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did I already say "In Before The Lock"....??
> 
> 
> If not - In Before The Lock.



It'll all git ironed out here in a bit. Then it'll be back to holding hands & singin John Denver classics.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

parris, i just wanted to include you. you are more then wellcome to attend my gtg.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 2, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Except a lot of body hair...





WoodChuck'r said:


> And skin....



U know what they say, "once u go Bear, you never... umm....uhhh...." Well I'm pretty sure they say somethin....


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did I already say "In Before The Lock"....??
> 
> 
> If not - In Before The Lock.



call me stupid, but what ddoes this mean?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Scott specifically said woods port Brad.



My bad. Somewhere along the line, my mind started thinking race saw. I don't feel like reading the whole thread again to figure out where I went off course. I'm not interested in a chain buildoff though. Same model new chains as in the other buildoffs for me. Otherwise, it's not a saw buildoff.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

*^^^^^^*



wigglesworth said:


> U know what they say, "once u go Bear, you never... umm....uhhh...." Well I'm pretty sure they say somethin....




I'm sorry you have the wrong number.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> U know what they say, "once u go Bear, you never... umm....uhhh...." Well I'm pretty sure they say somethin....



thats wrong on so many different levels jeremy


----------



## atvguns (Jan 2, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It'll all git ironed out here in a bit. Then it'll be back to holding hands & singin John Denver classics.:hmm3grin2orange:


 You need to catch up to the times John Denver is out it's all Justin Beiber with these Guys


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> call me stupid, but what ddoes this mean?




Yeah I'm totally not gonna call you stupid. I'll call ya Tree, TM, Monkey, Monk, Scott, and or other brevity names I may think of..... 


But the definition of "In Before The Lock" means "I made it in this thread in time before a moderator locked it down to prevent further posting."


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 2, 2012)

tlandrum2002 said:


> thats wrong on so many different levels jeremy



What? 

I put on my nappy, so my junk wasn't floppin around?? :dunno:


----------



## edisto (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What it tells me is that most of the audience here isn't into building race saws. That's all.



Oh please...every newcomer to the site spends a week of evenings drilling holes in mufflers and taking out cylinder gaskets. For what? Reliability? 

Every time I mod a saw I'm thinking "race". Or maybe it's just me.

All it takes is one pic from TW or EC to shake me back to hard reality. That doesn't mean I don't want to build a race saw. It just means I can't.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah I'm totally not gonna call you stupid. I'll call ya Tree, TM, Monkey, Monk, Scott, and or other brevity names I may think of.....
> 
> 
> But the definition of "In Before The Lock" means "I made it in this thread in time before a moderator locked it down to prevent further posting."



di i do something wrong that would cause this to happen?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

that fella would have to send out a search party to find his junk in that hairball :looser:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

edisto said:


> Oh please...every newcomer to the site spends a week of evenings drilling holes in mufflers and taking out cylinder gaskets. For what? Reliability?
> 
> Every time I mod a saw I'm thinking "race". Or maybe it's just me.
> 
> All it takes is one pic from TW or EC to shake me back to hard reality. That doesn't mean I don't want to build a race saw. It just means I can't.



Lol. Like you said, that's only racing until you see a real race saw! That's an entirely different ballgame.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> parris, i just wanted to include you. you are more then wellcome to attend my gtg.



Thanks Scott, I figured I would be welcome if I was building a saw. However, getting there is even more $$ then shipping a saw. Don't get me wrong I'd love to come, I just dought it will happen. With a family 2 young kids, its very hard to get away on my own for a few days, in fact I've never been away on my own since having kids. Now if there were a GTG here on my turf that would be a different story. But when you all find out how much it would cost you to get here, I don't think anyone would come.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> di i do something wrong that would cause this to happen?




Lol no not really - But race building and competitive building threads have always gotten ugly and gone downhill. They usually get locked sooner or later. I think everyone knows you started this thread with good intentions so it's really no big deal and nothing for you to be concerned about. If the thread gets locked it's because some can't keep their cool.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> What?
> 
> I put on my nappy, so my junk wasn't floppin around?? :dunno:



Quit braggin, I wish I could flop.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> di i do something wrong that would cause this to happen?



No you didn't Scott, its just that many threads lilke this over the years have gotten nasty, and a mod usually locks it down to prevent further damage.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

I think lately this site has been great. Everyone has been getting along great, well mostly anyway! LOL, not too long ago I seriously considered leaving and never coming back. Fact I did stop posting for a bit, but I did come back. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't like self appointed "moderators", "spell checkers", "Grammar correctors", anal retentive pukes in general.


BUT,

There is a place for woods ported saws, 

just sayin'





http://www.arboristsite.com/modded-work-saws/


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I think lately this site has been great. Everyone has been getting along great, well mostly anyway! LOL, not too long ago I seriously considered leaving and never coming back. Fact I did stop posting for a bit, but I did come back. I hope it stays this way.



I've been really proud of the way things have been goin around here lately. We're bound to have a spat every now & again. Seems as though we're all gittin to know each other a bit more & are able to settle differences a lil more adult like. A lot less hair pulling & scratching.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Thanks Scott, I figured I would be welcome if I was building a saw. However, getting there is even more $$ then shipping a saw. Don't get me wrong I'd love to come, I just dought it will happen. With a family 2 young kids, its very hard to get away on my own for a few days, in fact I've never been away on my own since having kids. Now if there were a GTG here on my turf that would be a different story. But when you all find out how much it would cost you to get here, I don't think anyone would come.



bring the family, i have a nice camper you can use


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> bring the family, i have a nice camper you can use



LOL, Ok, honey, were going to a chainsaw meet! She would not come. 

Where do you live?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

Pretty sure he lives in Augusta, WI there p-dub, lol....


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Pretty sure he lives in Augusta, WI there p-dub, lol....



ARRRRGGGG, dam I'm out of it. Still sick as a dog here, the couch is calling my name.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> ARRRRGGGG, dam I'm out of it. Still sick as a dog here, the couch is calling my name.





First you forgot how to read, now your couch is talking. 


You stopped taking yer meds again didn't you.....


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, that's a long way away from me. That would be a huge trip. 3045km


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> First you forgot how to read, now your couch is talking.
> 
> 
> You stopped taking yer meds again didn't you.....



Naa, just need more drugs.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Wow, that's a long way away from me. That would be a huge trip. 3045km



holy crap, that's almost ten million feet.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL, Ok, honey, were going to a chainsaw meet! She would not come.
> 
> Where do you live?



won't know if you don't ask.

it's starting to look more like an amusment park then a saw race:waaaht:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

Always does Scott....


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored,working choke, air filter,muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens.all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain,and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.


what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome.bring a dich to pass if you can.


late spring, early summer


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds good MR. Monkey. Count me in if I can come up with a saw to build. 

Anybody willing to let me build their saw???


----------



## homelitejim (Jan 2, 2012)

Why not have saws built before 1965


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> ........I'm not interested in a chain buildoff....



All that work and poor results........I can see why you don't want a chain build off Brad!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> won't know if you don't ask.



True, but its way to far away to be practical at all.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> All that work and poor results........I can see why you don't want a chain build off Brad!



While I'm sure it's not up to your standards, it works just fine. Chains just aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> While I'm sure it's not up to your standards, it works just fine. Chains just aren't my cup of tea.



Can't just use spray paint when building a racechain Brad......like I told you.....It's all about the polish..........and a few other talents.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> di i do something wrong that would cause this to happen?



Nah,,,, that's just Chucker,,, he's probably just a wee bit futher out there in left field than you can imagine!!! No harm no foul!!!



WoodChuck'r said:


> We should just drop this saw hobby chit and start a new fad - crescent wrench GTGs.



Chucker,,, thats funny right there,,,,,


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis, I note that that cutter does not have the groove of the file going to the actual point of the cutter, but to a short distance lower than the point. Is that the best way you've found to sharpen square chisel?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 2, 2012)

there i'm all caught up, whew!


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 2, 2012)

I find it funny that some talk of modding a saw for work but wouldnt mod a chain for work.....now lets see:

to Dennis Cahoon:

In what year did you switch from .404 to 3/8 for falling? why?
when did you start to use square ground chain for falling?
did you just use stock square/round chain for falling or did you modify it to better suit your needs?

cheers,
Serg


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

"Dennis, I note that that cutter does not have the groove of the file going to the actual point of the cutter, but to a short distance lower than the point. Is that the best way you've found to sharpen square chisel?" 


Stoning the tooth causes a slight beek to pop out. It's in the point more than it looks.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> U know what they say, "once u go Bear, you never... umm....uhhh...." Well I'm pretty sure they say somethin....



Jer, you better send that hormone cream back and stop buying stuff from midnight infomercials.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 2, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I think Scott's shop would be a great place to have a GTG. Has some shelter and a whole lot of cool things to see!



I been needin to make a Sconnie GTG to see my kin folks (1st Cousins) anyway!!!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> I find it funny that some talk of modding a saw for work but wouldnt mod a chain for work.....now lets see:
> 
> to Dennis Cahoon:
> 
> ...



About 1974 I switched to 3/8's from 404......At first it didn't hold up as good(smaller tooth) and broke on ocassion, but was always much faster in the limbs......Never did use chipper chain except on the landing saws bumping knots......Was always changing my angles around looking for a chain that cut best in the wood we were cutting at the time. Only modified the backs on a work chain for a smoother bore, but always was big on cleaning out the gullets and maintaining the height of my depth gauges. A smooth cutting chain what I was always looking for. I did grind my work chain, but touched up and learned to file with both hands, and only file racechain.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis, I think I saw a picture of you on a Bultaco. Was that at Southgate?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Dennis, I think I saw a picture of you on a Bultaco. Was that at Southgate?



Nope!.....this is at Cycleland Speedway.....1971 Pursang! What do think of those Evel Knievel leathers?......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis, did you run a pop-up in your bike


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> Dennis, did you run a pop-up in your bike



Hahahahahaha!......No!.....that was a fast engine, dome piston, dike ring, and came stock with boost ports.......and soon got the fullcircle crank stuffed.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, that was the picture I remembered. Funny how so many of those track walls all looked the same.


----------



## edisto (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Lol. Like you said, that's only racing until you see a real race saw! That's an entirely different ballgame.



It's not different, just a long way down the improvement continuum. It just doesn't make sense to me to pick a point on the line between stock and racing and say "I'm not interested".




sachsmo said:


> Don't like self appointed "moderators", "spell checkers", "Grammar correctors", anal retentive pukes in general.



I think at least one of those should be hyphenated.



husq2100 said:


> I find it funny that some talk of modding a saw for work but wouldnt mod a chain for work.....



Now THAT is an excellent point.


----------



## edisto (Jan 2, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> Yeah, that was the picture I remembered. Funny how so many of those track walls all looked the same.



Especially up close!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> bring the family, i have a nice camper you can use



That would be a bit of a drive, for sure not the longest I've had to drive but still a long one! About 9 hours for me, and I'll have to drive through that miserable place called Chicago :mad2:


----------



## gink595 (Jan 2, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> bring the family, i have a nice camper you can use



That would be a bit of a drive, for sure not the longest I've had to drive but still a long one! About 9 hours for me, and I'll have to drive through that miserable place called Chicago :mad2:


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

"I find it funny that some talk of modding a saw for work but wouldnt mod a chain for work. . ."

+ 1


----------



## angelo c (Jan 2, 2012)

interesting that most of us are here for chain saws yet few are interested in a CHAIN competition. Seems to my by virtue of the name "CHAIN" is at least 50% of the "CHAIN SAW" equation...

Just a crazy idea but if modding the chain made it louder would more of us be in to it?

ED. Lmberman beat me by 4 min....I need to type faster.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

I think chicago is 9 hours for me. How far past chicago would it be? I've made several 1900-2200 mile drives already so why not a 1k if i'm not busy working.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i'm interested in all of it from repairing a stock saw to full blown race saws and from proper chain sharpening techniques to building all out race chain. i just don't know much about it so i keep quiet for the most part and try to read and learn.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I think chicago is 9 hours for me. How far past chicago would it be? I've made several 1900-2200 mile drives already so why not a 1k if i'm not busy working.



Well it is only 3 hours for me to Chicago, so another 5-6 hours once you're past that chit hole


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

People who cant make it personally could always just ship thier saws there like the 372 build off.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

They have spotted cow beer there. That and wendell, jd, and the guys I haven't met yet from up there would be nice to meet them and have a beer with them.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> People who cant make it personally could always just ship thier saws there like the 372 build off.



No saw to ship and I'm not sure if my 6'-0", 215lb arse can go UPS overnight.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> They have spotted cow beer there. That and wendell, jd, and the guys I haven't met yet from up there would be nice to meet them and have a beer with them.



Well if you come across 80-90 through Indiana, stop in and I'll buy ya a beer!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

gink595 said:


> No saw to ship and I'm not sure if my 6'-0", 215lb arse can go UPS overnight.



LOL, True dat.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems to me I read somewhere that the first best mod, was a really sharp chain. . . But where did I see that? :biggrin::biggrin:

It makes no sense to me to be a really good saw builder, and not be able to make a really good chain. They go hand-in-hand IMO, like PB&J. 

_Unsharpenitis _is a pretty common disease. . . My BIL has it. Dude "gets by" with how he files a chain, but I can dang near whoop him with a Homy XL and him running his 046. 

Chain makes a lot more difference than folks think. And not just speed, but PH longevity, and user fatigue as well.

You can make a faster saw than me, but if my chain is more efficient, I'll be in the lawn chair drinking beer before you. :msp_tongue:

BTW, you don't "need" square profile to make a good chain, round is just fine. . . The principles to a good chain are the same.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I think chicago is 9 hours for me. How far past chicago would it be? I've made several 1900-2200 mile drives already so why not a 1k if i'm not busy working.





gink595 said:


> Well it is only 3 hours for me to Chicago, so another 5-6 hours once you're past that chit hole



It was about 1000 miles from my place to Terry's GTG. Scotts is a couple hours closer to you from my place. He should be about 5 from Chicago. 
If any one wanted to fly in I could pick them up at the Airport in Minneapolis. Will they let you carry on a chainsaw?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Can't just use spray paint when building a racechain Brad......like I told you.....It's all about the polish..........and a few other talents.....Hahahahahaha!



But, but, but,

I just got a pack of sheet metal screws, a Dremil and a can of flat black paint.

I was going to be a "builder" too, figured I could make at least $100 an hour.

Screw filing chain, that's too much work for such little return (monetarily)


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a couple hours from Terry. Depending on time it might be a nice place to go if the snow has melted and mud dried up.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 2, 2012)

*Tree Monkey 361*

Cuttin some green/frozen oak, not trying to win any races here, just demoing the sound and pushing on it.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zJ5Iu0GmaVU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Yes, the chain was sharp and rakers down.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2012)

Who's got the video of his (I believe 066) cutting that big Ol' log at a GTG? I believe there was a shop in the background.

That was the first TM chainsaw I ever saw, and it made me want to run it. Super quick!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Who's got the video of his (I believe 066) cutting that big Ol' log at a GTG? I believe there was a shop in the background.
> 
> That was the first TM chainsaw I ever saw, and it made me want to run it. Super quick!



That was Issac Carlson??? Don't know if he's a member anymore, think he got into it with a few here and left the site and took it down. Not fore sure tho...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Who's got the video of his (I believe 066) cutting that big Ol' log at a GTG? I believe there was a shop in the background.
> 
> That was the first TM chainsaw I ever saw, and it made me want to run it. Super quick!



Don't know, But I remember it. Strong saw forsure!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's the 361 I owned for several years. I sold it after buying and modding my 346, and realized I had no need for a 60cc saw.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BHPOc6gBWGg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Chain makes a lot more difference than folks think.
> 
> BTW, you don't "need" square profile to make a good chain, round is just fine. . . The principles to a good chain are the same.




Yes they do!.......but while your round chipper chain is gouging, ripping, and tearing........my chisel tooth chain is slicing, and cutting, very smoothly and much more efficient!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yes they do!.......but while your round chipper chain is gouging, ripping, and tearing........my chisel tooth chain is slicing, and cutting, very smoothly and much more efficient!



Too true Dennis, square is more efficient, but speaking of a chain for work, a guy can make a plenty sharp chain with a round file. The rub is you have to spend more time with the chain, not just a few strokes of the round file and on to the next tooth.

Probably the biggest oopsie I see folks do with round chain is waaay too much back angle, top plate angle and hook.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd love to run square, but allot of the time I'm cutting dirty wood, and not sure how well it would last. 

I've played around with a goofy file on my 357 and it definitely cuts real nice and smooth.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I'd love to run square, but allot of the time I'm cutting dirty wood, and not sure how well it would last.
> 
> I've played around with a goofy file on my 357 and it definitely cuts real nice and smooth.



You can setup square where it's as tolerant to dirt as round profile. . . Ya can't have a thin top plate on either one to have it do any good for longevity.

Semi-chisel would be the most tolerant but ain't near as sharp.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You can setup square where it's as tolerant to dirt as round profile. . . Ya can't have a thin top plate on either one to have it do any good for longevity.
> 
> Semi-chisel would be the most tolerant but ain't near as sharp.



I've been running semi on my 372 the past while, only because I have it, and it can cut pretty fast. All the vids I've posted of my 372 are with semi.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I've been running semi on my 372 the past while, only because I have it, and it can cut pretty fast. All the vids I've posted of my 372 are with semi.



Yeah, all things being relative, semi does just fine. Slamm uses it for the river wood he logs, and that stuff is super embedded with junk. If you watch his vids, he does fine for production with semi chisel. The more time a cutter spends at the stump, the less money he's going to make.

Speaking of optimization, square will be the best choice for speed. As Dennis said, the end game is to sever wood fiber, not tare it out. If a guy can achieve that with his chain, it doesn't matter what the profile is.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, all things being relative, semi does just fine. Slamm uses it for the river wood he logs, and that stuff is super embedded with junk. If you watch his vids, he does fine for production with semi chisel. The more time a cutter spends at the stump, the less money he's going to make.
> 
> Speaking of optimization, square will be the best choice for speed. As Dennis said, the end game is to sever wood fiber, not tare it out. If a guy can achieve that with his chain, it doesn't matter what the profile is.



True that.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Who's got the video of his (I believe 066) cutting that big Ol' log at a GTG? I believe there was a shop in the background.
> 
> That was the first TM chainsaw I ever saw, and it made me want to run it. Super quick!



This isn't that vid but it is the same saw running against wendell's ec7900. Both fast saws!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yPpJ3zo9ofQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 2, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yes they do!.......but while your round chipper chain is gouging, ripping, and tearing........my chisel tooth chain is slicing, and cutting, very smoothly and much more efficient!



And is easily dulled in the field, cutting a dirty wood like Juniper. Useless to me.


----------



## edisto (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the 361 I owned for several years. I sold it after buying and modding my 346, and realized I had no need for a 60cc saw.



Nothing says "I'm not into race saws" like a tuned pipe!

Is that the pipe breymeyerfam built?


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 2, 2012)

teatersroad said:


> And is easily dulled in the field, cutting a dirty wood like Juniper. Useless to me.



I've cut a lot of Juniper on big forest fires, especially right there in Redmond/Bend/Prineville...chisel chain is really worthless out there. 
Carlton semi-chisel worked the best for us. Same thing in the Pinyon Pine cover types in Arizona/New Mexico. Down there you'll run 
into impacted sand in the bark of the trees from the dust storms.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2012)

edisto said:


> Nothing says "I'm not into race saws" like a tuned pipe!
> 
> Is that the pipe breymeyerfam built?



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

edisto said:


> Nothing says "I'm not into race saws" like a tuned pipe!
> 
> Is that the pipe breymeyerfam built?



Yes. I no longer own it.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 2, 2012)

What happened to the 390 build.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> What happened to the 390 build.



What 390 build?


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> What happened to the 390 build.



Hopefully Scott can set a date for it tonight. I believe theres plenty of interest. I hope so anyway.


----------



## edisto (Jan 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. I no longer own it.



I remember him putting it together. That was a cool thread!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL. Looks like it turned into a chain race!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> What 390 build?



Isn't there an MS-390 build going on with the Kentucky GTG?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

29 310 390 build for the ar,ms,tx etc or atleast there was


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Isn't there an MS-390 build going on with the Kentucky GTG?



Ya, that's it, must be the one.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2012)

How about an Air Guitar contest?????

My grandson will wrap this up.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 2, 2012)

hey now i was in an air band contest in high school. i was the one armed drummer for def leopard lol


----------



## atvguns (Jan 2, 2012)

tlandrum2002 said:


> 29 310 390 build for the ar,ms,tx etc or atleast there was


 It's still on Stumpy and Plumbcrazyjr are running the show on this one here it the thread http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185367.htm


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

390xp guys. 

:bang:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 390xp guys.
> 
> :bang:



Ya, I know. Just kidding around. MS390's are way cooler though.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 2, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I know. Just kidding around. MS390's are way cooler though.




I love the 390/039.

I've got a sweet one that Jimmy from Nebraska did. I run a 16" bar on it and it's my main "goto saw" when out in the woods - the power to weight is kick ass. Sounds kinda goofy I'll bet but I love that little saw....


----------



## parrisw (Jan 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I love the 390/039.
> 
> I've got a sweet one that Jimmy from Nebraska did. I run a 16" bar on it and it's my main "goto saw" when out in the woods - the power to weight is kick ass. Sounds kinda goofy I'll bet but I love that little saw....



Ya, I've seen vids of it. Pretty slick.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 2, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I have know Scott and his family for years, and know them to be helpful, patient, and knowledgeable. I am learning there are many on here who have similar traits and abilities. I think it would be great to meet more of you, hear some saws and have a campfire and some adult beverage.
> 
> 
> 
> -chandler



Thats what it's all about, meetimg new people, putting some faces and personalities with names, learning a few things or just shootin the breeze. Yes, Scott can come off rather blunt, you should meet his Dad!  But one of the first times at a gtg a young kid came in with a piped poulan and a battery charged turbo. we all looked at it and when the kid went out side we kinda snickered at his idea. Scott spoke right up and said, "ya, you guys go ahead and laugh, but if he sticks with it that kid's gonna build a hell of a saw someday and that more than I can say for some of you". Someone said you mean you think it will work? Scott say's, hell no, but at least he's trying and learnin.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Chandler- I'm going to nominate Bob to run those Husky's!! Us guys up here know how fond he is of them!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey Chandler- I'm going to nominate Bob to run those Husky's!! Us guys up here know how fond he is of them!



He ran mine onetime - picked it up and ran for the woodsplitter :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thats what it's all about, meetimg new people, putting some faces and personalities with names, learning a few things or just shootin the breeze. Yes, Scott can come off rather blunt, you should meet his Dad!  But one of the first times at a gtg a young kid came in with a piped poulan and a battery charged turbo. we all looked at it and when the kid went out side we kinda snickered at his idea. Scott spoke right up and said, "ya, you guys go ahead and laugh, but if he sticks with it that kid's gonna build a hell of a saw someday and that more than I can say for some of you". Someone said you mean you think it will work? Scott say's, hell no, but at least he's trying and learnin.



Thats awesome. Scott would make an excellent mentor. Anyone would be most lucky to have him as a mentor!:matrix:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 2, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Thats awesome. Scott would make an excellent mentor. Anyone would be most lucky to have him as a mentor!:matrix:



scott has taught me everything i know about chainsaws and how to use them, i use the things he taught me everyday now that i work in the industry and i cant tell you how valuable some of the things he taught me are, so yes i would say he is my mentor, im not saying im no expert because i certainly aint but he has helped me ever since i became interested in all of this.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 2, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> scott has taught me everything i know about chainsaws and how to use them, i use the things he taught me everyday now that i work in the industry and i cant tell you how valuable some of the things he taught me are, so yes i would say he is my mentor, im not saying im no expert because i certainly aint but he has helped me ever since i became interested in all of this.



Shoot man, it would be an absolute blast to have a GTG at Scott's. It would certainly be a great time for all that came. I would certainly make the drive up there. Its all about the fun man. Thats all. Can you imagine the wood that we could cut up there? :love1:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 3, 2012)

march, april, may?


----------



## ECsaws (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry been out of the loop here a couple days with the holidays and "honey dos" .
No problem building a 390xp for a build off, but I dont own one and I have no use for one so i'm not going to buy one. I have a 2188 now working on it but this guy uses this saw to make a living and he dosnt want to push it to competition standards, But if someone has a 390 they want done to this level I'm IN..
I'm always interested in chain races , Ive competed against some of the very best filer's know did well some times other times not so well. Old saying, "no matter how good we think we are there is always some one better".
scott if you wanta build fast stuff all ya gotta do is build one and send it to a real race you'll find out real quick how ya stand...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Bing. Bang. Boom.

Eric, you'll be sent a brand spankin' 390 in the beginning of February. ::thumbsup::


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 3, 2012)

ECsaws said:


> sorry been out of the loop here a couple days with the holidays and "honey dos" .
> No problem building a 390xp for a build off, but I dont own one and I have no use for one so i'm not going to buy one. I have a 2188 now working on it but this guy uses this saw to make a living and he dosnt want to push it to competition standards, But if someone has a 390 they want done to this level I'm IN..
> I'm always interested in chain races , Ive competed against some of the very best filer's know did well some times other times not so well. Old saying, "no matter how good we think we are there is always some one better".
> scott if you wanta build fast stuff all ya gotta do is build one and send it to a real race you'll find out real quick how ya stand...



There is a guy here in my town that claims he built some of the world record chains. Has anyone ever heard of a race chain builder with the last name George?


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> march, april, may?



If wiggs is having the 066/660 in March, then maybee the best time would be May/June. Maybee let people recoup a little. But that just my thinkin on it. Im open to anything.


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

How long does it take to row across Lake Michigan? With a good tailwind of course.

Race saws, turtles, chain race I don't care. I'd like to be around other saw junkies for a day! 
If the other saw junkies are bringing BIG HUSKY'S :msp_w00t: fast or slow, I might just row my a$$ across Lake MI. :msp_blink:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

jropo said:


> How long does it take to row across Lake Michigan? With a good tailwind of course.
> 
> Race saws, turtles, chain race I don't care. I'd like to be around other saw junkies for a day!
> If the other saw junkies are bringing BIG HUSKY'S :msp_w00t: fast or slow, I might just row my a$$ across Lake MI. :msp_blink:



Thats the spirit!!!::thumbsup::

btw......we should have a "steve-0" avatar to go along with the "thumbs-up avatar" :msp_wink:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Bing. Bang. Boom.
> 
> Eric, you'll be sent a brand spankin' 390 in the beginning of February. ::thumbsup::



I hear ya man. You'll really like it Jason. I like mine a lot. They are nice fo sure.:msp_wink: Heck, they only weigh a pound more than a 372xpw. (dry pho)


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Pretty sure he lives in Augusta, WI there p-dub, lol....



Yes, 1/2 hour from the Leinies brewery 

And Scheels Outdoors, just like cabela's.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I hear ya man. You'll really like it Jason. I like mine a lot. They are nice fo sure.:msp_wink: Heck, they only weigh a pound more than a 372xpw. (dry pho)




It'll be sweet fo sho. But a 390 ain't no 5 cube!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> If wiggs is having the 066/660 in March, then maybee the best time would be May/June. Maybee let people recoup a little. But that just my thinkin on it. Im open to anything.



late may or june is my vote

chandler


----------



## nmurph (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I hear ya man. You'll really like it Jason. I like mine a lot. They are nice fo sure.:msp_wink: Heck, they only weigh a pound more than a 372xpw. (dry pho)



The difference is nearly 2.5lbs, apples to apples.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

nmurph said:


> The difference is nearly 2.5lbs, apples to apples.



I weighed both of them brand new. Dry pho. Scales are dead on with the post office scales. The 390 is flush handle.View attachment 214931
View attachment 214932


Young has the same saws, and he got the same results. Dry PHO of course.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

If you're trying to make a comparison, you'd have to compare it to a standard 372XP.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If you're trying to make a comparison, you'd have to compare it to a standard 372XP.



That would be what? Minus big dawgs and wrap handle? Dosent matter to me. Thats what both Young and I got. I dont think the 372xp weighs that much less.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a wrap model.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> not a wrap model.



ok. But thats the difference between a 390xp and a 372xpw. I dont know the difference between a 390xp and a standard 372xp. No biggie.

BTW, hows your 390xp comin along? Has Nik got thru with her yet? Im excited to see how she turns out. I bet she will be a monster.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

372 > 390


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 3, 2012)

ECsaws said:


> sorry been out of the loop here a couple days with the holidays and "honey dos" .
> No problem building a 390xp for a build off, but I dont own one and I have no use for one so i'm not going to buy one. I have a 2188 now working on it but this guy uses this saw to make a living and he dosnt want to push it to competition standards, But if someone has a 390 they want done to this level I'm IN..
> I'm always interested in chain races , Ive competed against some of the very best filer's know did well some times other times not so well. Old saying, "no matter how good we think we are there is always some one better".
> scott if you wanta build fast stuff all ya gotta do is build one and send it to a real race you'll find out real quick how ya stand...



lol honey dos or doing honey?

by competition stanards, do you mean high end woods port or racesaw?

real race, any form of racing is a real race. lol

so are you going to attend or ship a saw?

i would like to know who all is planning to attend so i can be better prepaired.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2012)

Depending on when it is I might try to get a saw to build and enter. If its before the 066/660 build I don't know if i'll have time or the extra $$$ to get one.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

I would love more than anything to make a raod trip up to Scotts. But i need a lot of notice. I was lookin at the calendar and considering the other build offs, would June16th be alright with everyone. I think this would give all ample time to recoup from the 066/660 build in late March.
It would be a Saturday naturally.
Im sorry guys. Im assuming the 066/660 build will be in late March / early April. Thats what Ive heard. I dont think a date has been set as of yet.


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 3, 2012)

ECsaws said:


> sorry been out of the loop here a couple days with the holidays and "honey dos" .
> No problem building a 390xp for a build off, but I dont own one and I have no use for one so i'm not going to buy one. I have a 2188 now working on it but this guy uses this saw to make a living and he dosnt want to push it to competition standards, But if someone has a 390 they want done to this level I'm IN..
> I'm always interested in chain races , Ive competed against some of the very best filer's know did well some times other times not so well. Old saying, "no matter how good we think we are there is always some one better".
> scott if you wanta build fast stuff all ya gotta do is build one and send it to a real race you'll find out real quick how ya stand...



Well I MAY know somebody, maybe. CJ


----------



## joatmon (Jan 3, 2012)

gink595 said:


> No saw to ship and I'm not sure if my 6'-0", 215lb arse can go UPS overnight.



Frank ... Ship yourself via FedX and make it easy to open the box. When you get to Memphis, open the box and get your butt over to Rendezvous and eat some ribs. joat

PS: make sure you have an exhaust vent


----------



## gink595 (Jan 3, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Frank ... Ship yourself via FedX and make it easy to open the box. When you get to Memphis, open the box and get your butt over to Rendezvous and eat some ribs. joat
> 
> PS: make sure you have an exhaust vent



Screw that! Haven't you seen the video of the FedEx Guys chucking boxes, my arse is fragile! I was just in Memphis a couple months back, I had some good BBQ while I was there


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Gink FedEx r00lz - and I give all the credit to Joe Moschitta. 


[video=youtube;NeK5ZjtpO-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeK5ZjtpO-M[/video]


----------



## weimedog (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to see an ebay $200 dollars build off...can pick any pile of used stuff for $200 and build it into the fastest saw possible. No limitations other than $200 of ebayed materials.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 3, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Screw that! Haven't you seen the video of the FedEx Guys chucking boxes, my arse is fragile! I was just in Memphis a couple months back, I had some good BBQ while I was there



I was going to say they would lose ya, and you would end up on Lamberts front porch wondering where on earth you were!


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gink FedEx r00lz - and I give all the credit to Joe Moschitta.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;NeK5ZjtpO-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeK5ZjtpO-M[/video]



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> by competition stanards, do you mean high end woods port or racesaw?
> 
> real race, any form of racing is a real race. lol





No one's asking me, but I think this should be a race build.



Only real rule should be stock muffler. Carbs can be modded, no air filters, no choke, can run on nitro/gas mix, and no limits on chain.




What's bein' cut....?? 12x12...? 10x10....?? Pine...? Poplar...??


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> No one's asking me, but I think this should be a race build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL!!!
But it would also be cool if there was a couple logs around for the turtles to play in.

Win, Win Hot Saws bring spectaters, non-hot saw builder's can still come and have FUN !!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> No one's asking me, but I think this should be a race build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he said 40 inch white oak 

That upcut is going to SUCK!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's a 390xp race saw being built there won't be any cutting of oak nor will the wood be 40". 


I'm sure there'll be wood for others to play in but when it comes to actual racing I wouldn't expect the wood to be any bigger than 12x12....


----------



## joatmon (Jan 3, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Screw that! Haven't you seen the video of the FedEx Guys chucking boxes, my arse is fragile! I was just in Memphis a couple months back, I had some good BBQ while I was there



Well, at 215, they'll struggle to throw you more than a few feet. If you're really concerned, send Maldeny a day early and see if he survives.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> If it's a 390xp race saw being built there won't be any cutting of oak nor will the wood be 40".
> 
> 
> I'm sure there'll be wood for others to play in but when it comes to actual racing I wouldn't expect the wood to be any bigger than 12x12....



Completely new to any sort of saw racing rules here - is the wood limited because of availability of consistant, knot free wood, or some other reason? Why not a hardwood or something to slow them down a little bit? Pretty big saws competing here. The percentage of timer error may be less if we're talking .1-.2 seconds in a 10sec cut vs. a 3sec cut.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

I see where you're going with this, lol. You're just looking for an excuse to get Eric to build you a 390 race saw


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I see where you're going with this, lol. You're just looking for an excuse to get Eric to build you a 390 race saw




Who says I need an excuse.....???


----------



## wooddog (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> PHO of course.



Just finished the thread.  Who woods ported your 2094 and 660 and why was you not happy with the 2094? Did you contact builder to fix 2094 after finding out you were not happy with results?


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

wooddog said:


> Just finished the thread.  Who woods ported your 2094 and 660 and why was you not happy with the 2094? Did you contact builder to fix 2094 after finding out you were not happy with results?



Never said i wasnt happy. She runs fine. Eric Copsey did the work. Its just that 660 is exceptional IMO. Tree Monkey (Scott Kunz) did the 660 port job.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 3, 2012)

Putting rules on an open race saw??


----------



## wooddog (Jan 3, 2012)

I had always heard and read the 2094 394 395 saws were suppose to out cut the 660 when both were woods ported. I see this was not the case here. 
Win for the 660


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

wooddog said:


> I had always thought and heard the 2094 394 395 saws were suppose to out cut the 660 when both were woods ported. I see this was not the case here. This just puzzled me Sir.
> 
> Win for the 660



Not with Scott Kunz porting one. Im sendin him a new 372xpw and a 390xp. I would really like to see what the Husky's will do. And you are certainly welcome.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd put money on a ported 395 beating a ported 660.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 3, 2012)

Im certainly no pro, and don't even call myself a saw builder lol, But I agree with Will. I just put my 066 together out of some parts, and ran a tank through it yesterday, and 2 tanks today. Im gonna run another tank or so through it, and it will be tore back down for port work. I could be wrong, but just by feel, It will take a hell of a gain for the 066 to run with my ported 395. It may surprise me, but Im not too sure right now.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's a non decomp redlight 66 the 395 might be a few minutes behind.....


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If you're trying to make a comparison, you'd have to compare it to a standard 372XP.





MacLaren said:


> That would be what? Minus big dawgs and wrap handle? Dosent matter to me. Thats what both Young and I got. I dont think the 372xp weighs that much less.



half vs full


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice laminate flooring young.



Lowes...?


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nice laminate flooring young.
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes...?



home depot. hahaha

but i like lowes better.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Home Depot blows. 


Lowes is where it's @. ::thumbsup::


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Im certainly no pro, and don't even call myself a saw builder lol, But I agree with Will. I just put my 066 together out of some parts, and ran a tank through it yesterday, and 2 tanks today. Im gonna run another tank or so through it, and it will be tore back down for port work. I could be wrong, but just by feel, It will take a hell of a gain for the 066 to run with my ported 395. It may surprise me, but Im not too sure right now.



I know what ya mean. But what Im sayin and what i said earlier, as long as Scott does his magic is what matters IMO and experience. In other words had the 2094 or a 395 been ported by Scott, i feel it would have prolly beaten the 660 as well. That 660 just beat a ported 2094.....again, i guess it comes down to the pop up style portin versus the combustion chamber style porting Scott does. From what saws ive had it, the combustion style portin is way stronger than pop styles that Ive had.....


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> half vs full



About 7 ounces?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

I could weigh my 372XP and 390XP, except that my 390 is in minus it's topend right now, lol.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I'd put money on a ported 395 beating a ported 660.



Again, Id put money on a tree monkey ported 395 beatin a tree monkey 660. I just dont think a pop up 395 would handle a tree monkey 660.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I could weigh my 372XP and 390XP, except that my 390 is in minus it's topend right now, lol.



LOL, No worries.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

Popup vs flattop isn't going to make that much difference. Doubt you could tell the difference. JMHO.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> JMHO.




Just Mated a Horny Ostrich....??


Gross.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just Mated a Horny Ostrich....??
> 
> 
> Gross.



Only *you *could come up with something like that:msp_w00t:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Popup vs flattop isn't going to make that much difference. Doubt you could tell the difference. JMHO.



Oh yeah ya can Brad. My tree monkey 660 smoked my copsey 2171 by over 10 seconds thru a white oak log.....and another thing regarding the ported 660 395 thing. Just ask Heavy Fuel if he has out ran any 394's with his tree monkey 064......and a 372....and a 288.....Thats not directed at you specifically Brad. Just sayin that yes, a ported 395 394 and 2094 for that matter have all been beaten by tree monkey 660's and 064's.....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

I would hope a 660 would be faster through a big Oak log than a 2171. I'm just saying, I don't believe it's the popup. Do you have vids of the 2094 in the same log as the 066?


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I would hope a 660 would be faster through a big Oak log than a 2171. I'm just saying, I don't believe it's the popup. Do you have vids of the 2094 in the same log as the 066?



yes. and yes. Brad your the very one thats told me before that the 2171 should be as fast as the 660. Im callin major bullchit on ya brad. When i did my 660 thread you were sayin that a good ported 70cc saw should be as fast a ported 660 thru a 25" log. Remember?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

Perhaps I'm remembering the log bigger than I thought it was. Reguardless, I have a 066 with your name on it Better be ready at Jeremy's GTG


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Perhaps I'm remembering the log bigger than I thought it was. Reguardless, I have a 066 with your name on it Better be ready at Jeremy's GTG



thats cool man. I came off too strong. At any rate, I truly believe the cumbustion port is far superior to pop up porting. Thats all. I think we can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, and take it easy using my initials in vane!:biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> thats cool man. I came off too strong. At any rate, I truly believe the cumbustion port is far superior to pop up porting. Thats all. I think we can agree to disagree on this one.



Too that end, I'm doing the squish band in my 390, but I don't yet believe it makes that much difference, at least not at this level of a work saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I think we can agree to disagree on this one.


I'm not saying it's not better. I'm imagine it probably is. I just don't think that's what it takes to build a strong saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2012)

I think someones 395 will be real close to the 066/660s if not stronger.:msp_rolleyes:

So we need to get dates set for the other build offs that were planned and see what will work for this one. I hope the dates work out so I can participate in it. I really would like to attend even if I can't get a saw done in time.


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I could weigh my 372XP and 390XP, except that my 390 is in minus it's topend right now, lol.



Husky 390xp 390xpg 390xpw 372xp 372xpw
Weight excl. bar and chain, lbs. 15.6 15.9 15.9 13.4 13.8

2011 Husqvarna Product Range.


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

oopps Thats not the way I typed it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I think someones 395 will be real close to the 066/660s if not stronger.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> So we need to get dates set for the other build offs that were planned and see what will work for this one. I hope the dates work out so I can participate in it. I really would like to attend even if I can't get a saw done in time.



I haven't even started on my 064/066. Yes, it's ported, but I don't think it's a contender at this point. I've got a good idea where I'm going with it though.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I know what ya mean. But what Im sayin and what i said earlier, as long as Scott does his magic is what matters IMO and experience. In other words had the 2094 or a 395 been ported by Scott, i feel it would have prolly beaten the 660 as well. That 660 just beat a ported 2094.....again, i guess it comes down to the pop up style portin versus the combustion chamber style porting Scott does. From what saws ive had it, the combustion style portin is way stronger than pop styles that Ive had.....



Those are some pretty lofty claims there. Didn't know your tounge could reach Scott's cornhole from that far away. FYI, Scott isn't the only one that cuts combustion chambers. 

FYI, when I wanted some info and a little help doing it Eric Copsey stepped up and helped where Scott would not.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2012)

jropo said:


> Husky 390xp 390xpg 390xpw 372xp 372xpw
> Weight excl. bar and chain, lbs. 15.6 15.9 15.9 13.4 13.8
> 
> 2011 Husqvarna Product Range.



16.2 ??? 16.9 14.2 14.9 is what I've got for them when I owned them. 

I have a 066 I hope to get done. We'll see where it ends up. It has a mahle jug with decent timing.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Oh yeah ya can Brad. My tree monkey 660 smoked my copsey 2171 by over 10 seconds thru a white oak log.....and another thing regarding the ported 660 395 thing. Just ask Heavy Fuel if he has out ran any 394's with his tree monkey 064......and a 372....and a 288.....Thats not directed at you specifically Brad. Just sayin that yes, a ported 395 394 and 2094 for that matter have all been beaten by tree monkey 660's and 064's.....



You shouldn't make yourself sound stupid. Get real man. compare two completely different saws, and that's how you come to a conclusion on who is a better builder?

Sometimes its better to remain quiet and let people think your a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't even started on my 064/066. Yes, it's ported, but I don't think it's a contender at this point. I've got a good idea where I'm going with it though.



Mines together and running, probably start porting it in a few weeks. In all honesty, I don't really expect to do that good in the 66 buildoff, but it will defiently be fun.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Mines together and running, probably start porting it in a few weeks. In all honesty, I don't really expect to do that good in the 66 buildoff, but it will defiently be fun.



Always!


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Those are some pretty lofty claims there.




They sure are.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You shouldn't make yourself sound stupid. Get real man. compare two completely different saws, and that's how you come to a conclusion on who is a better builder?
> 
> Sometimes its better to remain quiet and let people think your a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt!!



Just like you ya friggin POSER. Your way too much of coward to enter the 390 build off. hell Will, same ole story with the 372 build. They even offfered to pay for your shippin the 372 there and you still wouldnt do it. So really Will, if your not even in this build off and you say why is there a target on my back, im not even a builder then why even comment in this thread? Call me a fool? Youve stepped over the line Will. Wheres it say I cant brag on Scott? Sure are other people braggin on other builders. Im gonna quit postin in scotts thread as i dont wanna get it locked. I surely hope there will be a 395 build.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You shouldn't make yourself sound stupid. Get real man. compare two completely different saws, and that's how you come to a conclusion on who is a better builder?
> 
> Sometimes its better to remain quiet and let people think your a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt!!



Clean your PM box out ya slapper:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Just like you ya friggin POSER. Your way too much of coward to enter the 390 build off. hell Will, same ole story with the 372 build. They even offfered to pay for your shippin the 372 there and you still wouldnt do it. So really Will, if your not even in this build off and you say why is there a target on my back, im not even a builder then why even comment in this thread? Call me a fool?



Just like me??? LOL, I'm not the one running around all over this site publicly flogging Scott. Nobody offered to pay my shipping on the 372 FYI. Why would I enter the 390 build? I have no desire to send my saw 2/3's the way across North America for a build off that means nothing in the end. I do this for the fun of it, that's it, I don't do builds for anybody. I did a saw for the 460 build off? What about that? I can comment anywhere I want just like you, don't have to be in the build to be here in this thread. 

I just don't agree with some of the stuff your saying that's all, I think its a little out a line. Others agree with me too. Maybe I'm just the only one that stands up and says so. 

Anway, I'm still laughing, I thought it was funny, you should probably find the humor in it, I'm sure most others do.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Clean your PM box out ya slapper:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL sorry. done


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Watching this takes no effort.


[video=youtube;rMqayQ-U74s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMqayQ-U74s&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 3, 2012)

that was awesome once I turned the sound off.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeap hit the mute button and enjoy the show.... ::thumbsup::


----------



## chainsaw kid (Jan 3, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Will they let you carry on a chainsaw?:hmm3grin2orange:



I can speak to that, I flew to a GTG in Ohio a few years back and checked my bag (in Boston with a saw in it :msp_rolleyes .... Well the TSA opened my bag in Atlanta (connection Flt) and took the saw out. When I got to Ohio I opened the bag because it felt light :mad2:. Long story short, one of my brothers works at Heartsfeild airport and found the saw in the TSA holding to be destroyed area and saved it. They said they took it out because it smelled...can you say KLOTZ! No gas no oil, just smelled.

Never would try and carry one on though.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

chainsaw kid said:


> I can speak to that, I flew to a GTG in Ohio a few years back and checked my bag (in Boston with a saw in it :msp_rolleyes .... Well the TSA opened my bag in Atlanta (connection Flt) and took the saw out. When I got to Ohio I opened the bag because it felt light :mad2:. Long story short, one of my brothers works at Heartsfeild airport and found the saw in the TSA holding to be destroyed area and saved it. They said they took it out because it smelled...can you say KLOTZ! No gas no oil, just smelled.
> 
> Never would try and carry one on though.



Rick(riverrat) came out here in the summer and brought one with him for me to port for the 460 build. That was even through customs and everything, he packaged it very well though in a box all wrapped up.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeap hit the mute button and enjoy the show.... ::thumbsup::



I hit pause and enjoyed it even more:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 3, 2012)

In before lock...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> In before lock...




I already called it on the first page d00d!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 3, 2012)

Trying to fly commercially with a saw or saws is a crap shoot. When I was on the Hotshot crew, we had to fly to Montana once and we were taking all of our saws (6 saw kits wrapped tightly in ballistic nylon bags with heavy polyethylene liners.) American airlines confiscated the saw kits and wouldn't let us have them. We had to have a Forest Service LEO + special agent come out and get the saws back.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I already called it on the first page d00d!



Deewd, I know!! I had confidence that cooler heads would prevail and that civility would rule the day. When I saw the rapid decline in tact and manners come about I knew I better strike a claim before it was to late. 

BTW, did he really say kornhowle????...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 3, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Screw that! Haven't you seen the video of the FedEx Guys chucking boxes, my arse is fragile! I was just in Memphis a couple months back, I had some good BBQ while I was there



Frank, there's nothing fragile about you. Maybe your pinkie toe nail, the one you always seem to stub when getting up to go to the bathroom.



weimedog said:


> I want to see an ebay $200 dollars build off...can pick any pile of used stuff for $200 and build it into the fastest saw possible. No limitations other than $200 of ebayed materials.



That would be interesting, or it could also be the "back of the saw shop" junk pile build- A pile of parts from the back of a saw shop made into a mean runner...


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Frank, there's nothing fragile about you. Maybe your pinkie toe nail, the one you always seem to stub when getting up to go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be interesting, or it could also be the "back of the saw shop" junk pile build- A pile of parts from the back of a saw shop made into a mean runner...



That's a cool idea, man I gots some junk piled up in the back of the shop....


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

weimedog said:


> I want to see an ebay $200 dollars build off...can pick any pile of used stuff for $200 and build it into the fastest saw possible. No limitations other than $200 of ebayed materials.



Thats a cool idea!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Just like me??? LOL, I'm not the one running around all over this site publicly flogging Scott. Nobody offered to pay my shipping on the 372 FYI. Why would I enter the 390 build? I have no desire to send my saw 2/3's the way across North America for a build off that means nothing in the end. I do this for the fun of it, that's it, I don't do builds for anybody. I did a saw for the 460 build off? What about that? I can comment anywhere I want just like you, don't have to be in the build to be here in this thread.
> 
> I just don't agree with some of the stuff your saying that's all, I think its a little out a line. Others agree with me too. Maybe I'm just the only one that stands up and says so.
> 
> Anway, I'm still laughing, I thought it was funny, you should probably find the humor in it, I'm sure most others do.





I'll stand with you Will. Paul's making a damn fool of himself..........again.

I'm sure Scott builds a fine saw and doubt he needs a ####ing cheerleader.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll stand with you Will. Paul's making a damn fool of himself..........again.
> 
> I'm sure Scott builds a fine saw and doubt he needs a ####ing cheerleader.



I'll stand right with both of ya, now where did I put my step stool???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll stand right with both of ya, now where did I put my step stool???:hmm3grin2orange:



You'll need one Strumpy. 

Get over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngs24 (Jan 3, 2012)

ECsaws said:


> sorry been out of the loop here a couple days with the holidays and "honey dos" .
> No problem building a 390xp for a build off, but I dont own one and I have no use for one so i'm not going to buy one. I have a 2188 now working on it but this guy uses this saw to make a living and he dosnt want to push it to competition standards, But if someone has a 390 they want done to this level I'm IN..
> I'm always interested in chain races , Ive competed against some of the very best filer's know did well some times other times not so well. Old saying, "no matter how good we think we are there is always some one better".
> scott if you wanta build fast stuff all ya gotta do is build one and send it to a real race you'll find out real quick how ya stand...





I'm not a sponsor here so I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here but isn't TRUE!!! That two chain builds sent you chains for the chain races you competed in? One from Michigan and one from California? 

Later Troy!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gink FedEx r00lz - and I give all the credit to Joe Moschitta.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;NeK5ZjtpO-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeK5ZjtpO-M[/video]





[video=youtube;FxqICSJRvjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxqICSJRvjA[/video]


Yet another reason why Sesame Street was so kick ass in the 80's. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 3, 2012)

youngs24 said:


> I'm not a sponsor here so I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here but isn't TRUE!!! That two chain builds sent you chains for the chain races you competed in? One from Michigan and one from California?
> 
> Later Troy!



Can someone decipher this?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Can someone decipher this?





Looks like a John Moschitta impersonation that epically failed.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Can someone decipher this?



I'm going to call you out publicly on this JJ!!

First off, you're too smart about saws and junk, nobody wants to hear it!

Secondly, you're too generous and giving, keep it to yourself.

Oh, and you smell funny.

LATER NATE!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy is just so impressive....


[video=youtube;FtCFdzPA1ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtCFdzPA1ko[/video]


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Can someone decipher this?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Oh, and you smell funny.
> 
> LATER NATE!



I just ate all of the Christmas/New Year's leftovers so I be smellin' real funny.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

In before lock.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> In before lock.:hmm3grin2orange:





Who is lock.

How do you know you have been here before him.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Who is lock.
> 
> How do you know you have been here before him.



Because!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



I'm calling you out Will!!

You're too Canadian. . . fix it.

LATER EVERARDUS BOGARDUS!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Because!





You sure you're not a saw builder...???


With that answer you're fitting the role rather well!! :biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Who is lock.
> 
> How do you know you have been here before him.



Oh, he's here alright I told you guys last night that nothing good would come of this thread, lol. This one's not near ready for a lock yet though.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Oh, he's here alright. I told you guys last night that nothing good would come of this thread, lol. This one's not near ready for a lock yet though.





lol...


Mind if I take a few stabs at ya about my 681 and we can argue harshly for the next 10 pages and we'll finally have this insanity wrapped up and be done with it...??


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> Mind if I take a few stabs at ya about my 681 and we can argue harshly for the next 10 pages and we'll finally have this insanity wrapped up and be done with it...??



Hey, this isn't my barrel:msp_ohmy:


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Home Depot blows.
> 
> 
> Lowes is where it's @. ::thumbsup::



plus they sponsor Jimmie Johnson AKA *5-time*.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, this isn't my barrel:msp_ohmy:




Let's be selfish Brad and make it all about us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna say 48 pages.


What's everyone else think....??


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm gonna say 48 pages.
> 
> 
> What's everyone else think....??



Damn, gonna have to get away from my phone and get on a real computer if it's going that far. Gonna go blind reading this screen


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Can someone decipher this?



Yep I can help ya out!!! Two of them
chain races he entered he was running
other chain builders chains. Is that what
You wanted to hear.


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

haters gonna hate. hahahaha. this thread is almost better then watching re-runs on tv. almost......


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

In before Glock!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Let's be selfish Brad and make it all about us!!! :biggrin:



Naaah, I'm more than happy to let someone else have ALL the time in the barrel. I think I've jumped in that barrel enough times already, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Yep I can help ya out!!! Two of them
> chain races he entered he was running
> other chain builders chains. Is that what
> You wanted to hear.



It's getting ugly now! The lock may be closer than I thought:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds like somebodys a little sore about something....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Naaah, I'm more than happy to let someone else have ALL the time in the barrel. I think I've jumped in that barrel enough times already, lol




We're only human buddy. Don't sweat it (not that I think you do, but, just sayin').


And yeah looks like the lock will be here well before page 48! LOL!! 



Happy New Year everybody. Glad we got 2012 started off with a bang!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

ECsaws said:


> sorry been out of the loop here a couple days with the holidays and "honey dos" .
> No problem building a 390xp for a build off, but I dont own one and I have no use for one so i'm not going to buy one. I have a 2188 now working on it but this guy uses this saw to make a living and he dosnt want to push it to competition standards, But if someone has a 390 they want done to this level I'm IN..
> I'm always interested in chain races , Ive competed against some of the very best filer's know did well some times other times not so well. Old saying, "no matter how good we think we are there is always some one better".
> scott if you wanta build fast stuff all ya gotta do is build one and send it to a real race you'll find out real quick how ya stand...





HELSEL said:


> Yep I can help ya out!!! Two of them
> chain races he entered he was running
> other chain builders chains. Is that what
> You wanted to hear.



Weird, he didn't mention any particular time, place, or any specifics? Seems like y'all are trying to pick something up that he ain't puttin' down.

Now for your punishment, you must now stare at John Travolta!


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

we need more pictures of guns........................maybe a gun-chainsaw hybrid. yea. make it happen interweb.


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Weird, he didn't mention any particular time, place, or any specifics? Seems like y'all are trying to pick something up that he ain't puttin' down.
> 
> Now for your punishment, you must now stare at John Travolta!



you need to post up battlefield earth travolta.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

Turtles. I like turtles. :msp_mellow:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> we need more pictures of guns........................maybe a gun-chainsaw hybrid. yea. make it happen interweb.




Chainsaw Gun from the X-box 360 game, Gears of War. 


[video=youtube;DB1wD9PHgS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB1wD9PHgS0[/video]


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

And stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> you need to post up battlefield earth travolta.



Regular John Travolta is even more traumatic! :biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> And stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!



Terry, I challenge you to a staring contest! 




Annnnnnnnd GO!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

you win


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

poop


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

monkeys throw there poop


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpy, you've totally derailed this thread! :mad2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> monkeys throw there poop





there = their*



Frikkin' grammatically incorrect internet users make me sick!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

any body else notice tree wacker was watching earlier............hhheeeesssss baaaaaaack


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> there = their*
> 
> 
> 
> Frikkin' grammatically incorrect internet users make me sick!



Me two!! :msp_mad:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Me two!! :msp_mad:




Me fwee!!!


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Chainsaw Gun from the X-box 360 game, Gears of War.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;DB1wD9PHgS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB1wD9PHgS0[/video]




see i knew interwebs would come through.

hey that better be a 70cc.......or we going to have problems.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> see i knew interwebs would come through.
> 
> hey that better be a 70cc.......or we going to have problems.





5 cube guaranteed. ::thumbsup::


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

maybe somebody can port it


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know you guys didn't know this, but this car belongs to my cousin Walt.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

I do everything the internet says to do, and I still can't get this chain to cut!!??


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I know you guys didn't know this, but this car belongs to my cousin Walt.



thats completely street legal here in kentucky. just saying.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

that chain must have come from one of the chain building contest, top secret stuff right there


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 3, 2012)

What's with all the Spam....you animals????


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

Give me a minute. . . I'm on mah smoke break.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

boobies


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> What's with all the Spam....you animals????



dennis you forgot something,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Turtles. I like turtles. :msp_mellow:


Did someone say turtles?

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KAwL6zF1Uxk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Those are some pretty lofty claims there. Didn't know your tounge could reach Scott's cornhole from that far away. FYI, Scott isn't the only one that cuts combustion chambers.
> 
> FYI, when I wanted some info and a little help doing it Eric Copsey stepped up and helped where Scott would not.



Will, some (most) are like a good diode...............only flows one way!


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> Metals406 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you guys didn't know this, but this car belongs to my cousin Walt.
> ...





grandpatractor said:


> Did someone say turtles?
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KAwL6zF1Uxk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



this is why. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

P.S. 18 more to go.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sounds like somebodys a little sore about something....



Ya Scott's cornhole.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sounds like somebodys a little sore about something....



ya some body with an Axe,, I mean chain to grind!!! LOLOL!!!





Mastermind said:


> Turtles. I like turtles. :msp_mellow:




Yep turtles are definitly cool,,,, Yertle the turtle is wayyyyyyyy cooool!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder how many PMs and text messages have been shared regarding this thread....


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ya Scott's cornhole.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

Man......y'all ain't right an everthang. :msp_razz:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 3, 2012)

wow. worked hard all day to come back to see this.i see all the little girls on this site are trying to get this thread locked. some one said that i felt threatened because i didn't show my tools,my work, my setup, my numbers. most good builders don't. i think you girls are the ones that feel threatened. if you don't want to be called girls then don't act like one.


if any one still wants me to do the gtg let me know.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

chainsaw











































just trying to make sure this threads on track


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 3, 2012)

Racing is just like most other competitive ventures, whether it be saws, cars, motorcycles, firearm shooting events,etc, in the end to compete at the top levels, it just turns into a money game, how bad do you want to win, how deep is your pocket. It's easy to get caught up in it and when you come to you senses, you wish you had the pile off money you've spent back. The work saw build off may get boring to some, but I'd ten times watch a saw that will cut wood all day with off the roll chain than one than runs less than 10 sec. but that's just my opinion.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow. worked hard all day to come back to see this.i see all the little girls on this site are trying to get this thread locked. some one said that i felt threatened because i didn't show my tools,my work, my setup, my numbers. most good builders don't. i think you girls are the ones that feel threatened. if you don't want to be called girls then don't act like one.
> 
> 
> if any one still wants me to do the gtg let me know.



Sounds like a plan,,,, But I'm No builder,,, Just a hack on my ownstuff,,, for some reason the few I've done seem to run fairly well most of what I ve done on work/woodsported saws I was given advice from guys right here like DC, Jasha, JJ, SW and I have used some of my old 100cc piston ported kart motor tuning stuff I picked up along the way,,, I dont do race chains,,, not even,,,,,,,,

in the 460 buildoff I had never built/run a saw in a GTG competition til then,,, I think mine ended up third and i missed the tune up. It was slobbering Phat,,,

but I still had fun,,, Looking forward to Sconnieville in the spring


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> MY next Junk yard Dog,,, this ones going to ECopsey,,,, as soon as I can dig/mill the broken off LH screws out of the carby, it got run over by the skidsteer,, and almost lost in the beetle kill fire!!!



make sure you get a blue handle for that dolmar.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow. worked hard all day to come back to see this.i see all the little girls on this site are trying to get this thread locked. some one said that i felt threatened because i didn't show my tools,my work, my setup, my numbers. most good builders don't. i think you girls are the ones that feel threatened. if you don't want to be called girls then don't act like one.
> 
> 
> if any one still wants me to do the gtg let me know.



I don't think anyone has an issue with you or your work Scott. I for one have grown sick of Paul's cheerleading though.

When he first got a Copsey saw he acted the same way. Then he brought it to a GTG and didn't have a clue how to run it. It was embarrassing to watch. I just hope he doesn't make your work look bad.


----------



## TK (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Then he brought it to a GTG and didn't have a clue how to run it.



Start engine
Squeeze throttle to WFO
Hold on for dear life


At least that's the method that seemed to work on a particularly well built 372xpw I recently ran at a gtg. The only way to slow it down was to shut it off. Pretty easy to run. ...?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

TK said:


> Start engine
> Squeeze throttle to WFO
> Hold on for dear life
> 
> ...



It does seem simple don't it???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 3, 2012)

I screwed up one time at a GTG, I got a guys 2095 pinched. I looked like a big dork, well wait I am a dork. He just smiled and said jokingly "now I get to run YOUR saw".


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Scott, I still would like to see the Cornholer GTG come off......count on me sending a chain if it does! Come on Cornhole Willie lets Race!........Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

The last GTG I went to I fried the first saw outa the truck. A freshly built 3120. Talk about feelin like a dork.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I don't think anyone has an issue with you or your work Scott. I for one have grown sick of Paul's cheerleading though.
> 
> When he first got a Copsey saw he acted the same way. Then he brought it to a GTG and didn't have a clue how to run it. It was embarrassing to watch. I just hope he doesn't make your work look bad.



i understand what your saying. paul is just proud/ excited about his saw. but why drive this thread into the ground? i feel it's aimed at me.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 3, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Scott, I still would like to see the Cornholer GTG come off......count on me sending a chain if it does! Come on Cornhole Willie lets Race!........Hahahahahaha!



sounds good dennis, i better start filing:msp_w00t:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Scott, I still would like to see the Cornholer GTG come off......count on me sending a chain if it does! Come on Cornhole Willie lets Race!........Hahahahahaha!



Dennis,,, does this mean you are building my race chain????? Cause I sure as heck wouldnt know where to start,,,!!!! I'm a certified wood tick,,, not a racer but Im learning,,,,


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i understand what your saying. paul is just proud/ excited about his saw. but why drive this thread into the ground? i feel it's aimed at me.



On the contrary Scott, we saved your thread.

It was getting nasty, so a few of us employed some humor to divert attention away from a few nasty posts. 

As you can see, it's died back down again. 

It works sometimes to save a thread from a premature lock, and I hope it did this time.

No disrespect toward you or your thread. 

All the infighting and bad blood (which often isn't even from here) gets old, and if derailing a thread for a bit, nips it in the bud, well. . . It's better than the alternative.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just bringin it back up, I'll donate a build if somebody wants to donate a saw.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah sure Metals406.


You immature punks call this thread humor...? I find you all tasteless, immature, and disgusting. 


You AS members need to grow up and until that does we'll always have insanity that's displayed in this thread.


Big disappointment in all of you - this is the internet! It's serious business!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 4, 2012)

The first rule of the internet is: believe none of what you hear and half of what you read.

The second rule is: Never take anything personally, even if someone is calling you a whatever.

Remember: occasionally here you'll have an a**hole in your face, but a Proctologist has an a**hole in his face all day long.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 4, 2012)

So what you're saying JJ is we're all emotionally unstable pooper inspectors...!? 


How insulting!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> So what you're saying JJ is we're all emotionally unstable pooper inspectors...!?
> 
> 
> How insulting!!



How insulting indeed. :msp_mad:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still in for building a chain, whether work chain or play. . . It's gong to be all I can afford to do.

Plus, to be honest, I'd like to test my metal against someone like Dennis C. Dudes been around the racing block about 5,000 times, so it'd be neat to see what my stuff is like against a pro.

I ain't into the penis measuring end of racing, but I'm all-in for the fun end of it.

So if'n there's gonna be a chain aspect to this thing, let's get the details out here so I can have 3-4 months to make the dern thing!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow. worked hard all day to come back to see this.i see all the little girls on this site are trying to get this thread locked. some one said that i felt threatened because i didn't show my tools,my work, my setup, my numbers. most good builders don't. i think you girls are the ones that feel threatened. if you don't want to be called girls then don't act like one. if any one still wants me to do the gtg let me know.






tree monkey said:


> i understand what your saying. paul is just proud/ excited about his saw. but why drive this thread into the ground? i feel it's aimed at me.



Scott, nothing against you, just your peanut gallery.




Dennis Cahoon said:


> Scott, I still would like to see the Cornholer GTG come off......count on me sending a chain if it does! Come on Cornhole Willie lets Race!........Hahahahahaha!



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Dennis, even with my own words you made me laugh my ass off. 

I haven't had a good laugh on this site in a long time!! I needed it.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2012)

About the buildoff. I have no intention of sending my saw all the way over there for a build off. I'm cheap, and I ain't spending over $100 in shipping, I got nothing to prove to anyone. If someone that wants to attend the GTG that can't or doesn't want to build their own saw, I'll do one, no charge since I'm not a sponser.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

whew! all caught up again. it's damn hard work keepin' up with all of you.


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> whew! all caught up again. it's damn hard work keepin' up with all of you.



Well, What took ya so long!!
You was out playing w/ your new toy wasen't ya!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah i was playin' wit... err... oh my saw! naww can't play with that till i get a tach to check it out. this new strato motor i know nothing about. it doesn't sound like it's 4 strokin' but it doesn't sound like it anywhere near 13,000 either. it has me puzzled so i'm waitin' for a tach.


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> yeah i was playin' wit... err... oh my saw! naww can't play with that till i get a tach to check it out. this new strato motor i know nothing about. it doesn't sound like it's 4 strokin' but it doesn't sound like it anywhere near 13,000 either. it has me puzzled so i'm waitin' for a tach.



:hmm3grin2orange: 
What's the plug look like?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

jropo said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> What's the plug look like?



LOL! well shoot i never thought of that, DUUHH! i'll let ya know in a minute


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 4, 2012)

*ruls*



tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored,working choke, air filter,muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens.all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain,and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

nevermind, i gotta disassemble half the g-darn saw!! this ain't no 026 that's for sure


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds Good!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tree monkey said:
> 
> 
> > so here is what i'm thinking.
> ...


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> nevermind, i gotta disassemble half the g-darn saw!! this ain't no 026 that's for sure



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> tree monkey said:
> 
> 
> > brother i think this GTG sounds fun as hell. wish i was close enough to attend.
> ...


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 4, 2012)

jropo said:


> chopperfreak2k1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 215066
> ...


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> jropo said:
> 
> 
> > how did you get a pic of my camper? thats for parris, no one else can use it. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## jropo (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats for me and my kinfolk!!! I would really like to come to this! Just to see a woods/work/race 385/390.
My MIL has a motor home don't know what it has under the hood or what kinda mileage it gets, but I'm sure she like to see it used.
Problem is spring is when my mowing season is the busiest. Might not even be doing that this year so right now I'm open.
Is there fights at these things? If so count me out. It would be a nice family road trip to go see how the Pro's do it. My kids have watched all your guys vids on You Tube and they think them fast saws are AWESOME!!! 
I'm saying tripping over kids w/ running saws, just sitting on the side lines watching. And the wife also thinks you guys are a bunch of cards. She was in tears over Stumpy wearing the thong thing.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> jropo said:
> 
> 
> > how did you get a pic of my camper? thats for parris, no one else can use it. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> jropo said:
> 
> 
> > how did you get a pic of my camper? thats for parris, no one else can use it. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## edisto (Jan 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Maybe next time get those cutters in focus. Set your camera to macro mode.



You know how secretive these builders are...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow. worked hard all day to come back to see this.i see all the little girls on this site are trying to get this thread locked. some one said that i felt threatened because i didn't show my tools,my work, my setup, my numbers. most good builders don't. i think you girls are the ones that feel threatened. if you don't want to be called girls then don't act like one.
> 
> 
> if any one still wants me to do the gtg let me know.





Mastermind said:


> I don't think anyone has an issue with you or your work Scott. I for one have grown sick of Paul's cheerleading though.
> 
> When he first got a Copsey saw he acted the same way. Then he brought it to a GTG and didn't have a clue how to run it. It was embarrassing to watch. I just hope he doesn't make your work look bad.





tree monkey said:


> i understand what your saying. paul is just proud/ excited about his saw. but why drive this thread into the ground? i feel it's aimed at me.


Nope, not aimed at you


----------



## TK (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have a 390, nor the skills to build one. But I do happen to have a whole buncha time on my hands. So if anyone needs some time feel free to take it no charge. Just send $12.95 to cover shipping and I'll get it right out to ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 4, 2012)

TK said:


> I don't have a 390, nor the skills to build one. But I do happen to have a whole buncha time on my hands. So if anyone needs some time feel free to take it no charge. Just send $12.95 to cover shipping and I'll get it right out to ya :hmm3grin2orange:



Wow....that's a most generous offer. Where to I send the funds??????

Will that time be in minutes or hours? I really would rather have a few extra years at this point in my life.


----------



## TK (Jan 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Wow....that's a most generous offer. Where to I send the funds??????
> 
> Will that time be in minutes or hours? I really would rather have a few extra years at this point in my life.



Well you send the funds to me of course. And I can supply whatever you need for time. I may have to up the shipping a tad to cover a larger box though.....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 4, 2012)

I like to cut cucumbers with cars.


[video=youtube;T9WzT5sag8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9WzT5sag8w[/video]


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Dennis,,, does this mean you are building my race chain?????



......that's right Ricky!......Do you prefer fullcomp, or fullhouse?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2012)

jropo said:


> Is there fights at these things? If so count me out.



Never. The atmosphere is always very cordial at any GTG I've ever been to.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Never. The atmosphere is always very cordial at any GTG I've ever been to.



Don't ever say "Never" Brad......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Don't ever say "Never" Brad......Hahahahahahaha!



I ain't skeered


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 4, 2012)

"I pack a chainsaw. I'll skin ya ass raw..."  :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I ain't skeered



Why should you be......everybody usually has rib grease all over their fingers.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 4, 2012)

What DL (bar length) are we talking?


----------



## joatmon (Jan 4, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Why should you be......everybody usually has rib grease all over their fingers.



All we need to cap this off is for Gary to start a "*Which Rib Grease*?" thread.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> "I pack a chainsaw. I'll skin ya ass raw..."  :msp_thumbup:




That's why this line has been in my sig! Cuz it r00lz!! 

A CHAINSAW! WHAT!! A MU***** FU**** CHAINSAW!! WHAT!!!
[video=youtube;ZpUYjpKg9KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tree monkey said:
> 
> 
> > so here is what i'm thinking.
> ...


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 4, 2012)

young said:


> we need more pictures of guns........................maybe a gun-chainsaw hybrid. yea. make it happen interweb.



Here ya go ...........

Steve


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Try to keep up Metals............Less spam!



DOH! :blush: :blush:

Isn't there a 2 drive link variance on some 28" bars though? :wink2:


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> wow. worked hard all day to come back to see this.i see all the little girls on this site are trying to get this thread locked. some one said that i felt threatened because i didn't show my tools,my work, my setup, my numbers. *most good builders don't*. i think you girls are the ones that feel threatened. if you don't want to be called girls then don't act like one.
> 
> 
> if any one still wants me to do the gtg let me know.



So.......what's holding you back ????






Just kidding :msp_wub: I'm sure your stuff is good, just had to oke:

Steve


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2012)

Jeremy said march 24th for the 066/660 build. I know the ark, ok, mo gtg is going to be before or after it a week or two.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> The first rule of the internet is: believe none of what you hear and half of what you read.
> 
> The second rule is: Never take anything personally, even if someone is calling you a whatever.
> 
> Remember: occasionally here you'll have an a**hole in your face, but a Proctologist has an a**hole in his face all day long.



Jacob,,,, well done bud!!!!! well done!!!! I dont think Sienfeld could have lined out Kramer any better!!!!!!! LOLOL!!! Yall remember the AZZ-Man shows


----------



## gink595 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Frank, there's nothing fragile about you. Maybe your pinkie toe nail, the one you always seem to stub when getting up to go to the bathroom.



Thanks...I think! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Thanks...I think! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



I just read through this whole thread... MAH!!!
If the GTG is in WI, make it May or June... It's cold up there...
Just sayin '...
And stuff...


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I just read through this whole thread... MAH!!!
> If the GTG is in WI, make it May or June... It's cold up there...
> Just sayin '...
> And stuff...



I agree I prefer the middle of May. Don't want it too warm.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish I could make this one but it's a pretty good ride from Virginia I'd imagine.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 4, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I agree I prefer the middle of May. Don't want it too warm.



The sooner the better, I don't like sweating, swatting bugs & warm beer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I agree I prefer the middle of May. Don't want it too warm.



Guess that settles it... Tell TM work with it... :msp_wink: and I ain't filing no damn chain for it either... I'm lucky to get a decent full chisel done...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 4, 2012)

New competition. 

Screw the saw building. 

Let's focus on things that matter. 

I wanna see who can eat the most cheetos and drink the most beer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The sooner the better, I don't like sweating, swatting bugs & warm beer.



Agreed... That's why me and Strumpet drink whiskey... It's hot down here... At least half the year anyway... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Jan 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> New competition.
> 
> Screw the saw building.
> 
> ...




Now there's a competition I could take part in!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> New competition.
> 
> Screw the saw building.
> 
> ...



That's a big fat negatory on that brother chucker... Cheese puffs and beer make for a nasty vomitory soup that I ain't gonna participate in... 
And don't ask how I know that...:msp_angry:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 5, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> New competition.
> 
> Screw the saw building.
> 
> ...



Hell, I win automatically, I'm Canadian!! My parents put beer in my bottle instead of formula when I was a wee little guy.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hell, I win automatically, I'm Canadian!! My parents put beer in my bottle instead of formula when I was a wee little guy.



And instead of Tapioca, you had Jalapeno cheese dip.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 5, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> "I pack a chainsaw. I'll skin ya ass raw..."  :msp_thumbup:



my rebuttle would be-

well i'ma lumberjack now baby
and i'm gonna cut you down to size



WoodChuck'r said:


> That's why this line has been in my sig! Cuz it r00lz!!
> 
> A CHAINSAW! WHAT!! A MU***** FU**** CHAINSAW!! WHAT!!!
> [video=youtube;ZpUYjpKg9KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY&ob=av3e[/video]



dude that vid was crazy! never seen that one before.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hell, I win automatically, I'm Canadian!! My parents put beer in my bottle instead of formula when I was a wee little guy.



He can drink some beer guys!!!! I hoisted a few with him last summer!!!!




Anthony_Va. said:


> I wish I could make this one but it's a pretty good ride from Virginia I'd imagine.



Whinny baby,,, ya want some cheese and crackers to go with that???? Sconnieville is tha place for cheese!!!!!

Try Driving from SE TX,,,,


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jan 5, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> my rebuttle would be-
> 
> *well i'ma lumberjack now baby*and i'm gonna cut you down to size
> dude that vid was crazy! never seen that one before.






Steve

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mL7n5mEmXJo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hell, I win automatically, I'm Canadian!! My parents put beer in my bottle instead of formula when I was a wee little guy.



Yeah, but you had Cheezies instead of Cheetos. Cheetos are much harder to keep down.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 5, 2012)

Evil... Just sayin'...

And beer turns them green...
:beated:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 5, 2012)

It was New Years eve in two thousand eleven,
When lightning struck in cheese head’s heaven,

Scott rose up and he started a thread,
Yes, the lightning struck AS when he said,

I challenge you Will and Eric Copsey too,
And any other builder who has a clue,

Bring up your best three ninety ex pee,
Do you have the skills it takes to beat me?

Woods port please, and gas from the pump,
Sharpen that chain any way that you want,

As usual, ole Jason was the first poster in,
Boldly proclaiming the best chain will win.

Jacob and Frank were both quick to agree,
Chain helps more than the three ninety ex pee,

Eric was praised for his chain building skill,
These exaltation's made Scott very ill,

Twenty-three viewers on a New Year’s Eve,
Old year spreading chaos before it would leave,

It didn’t take long for the groups to collide,
Woods port or race saw, you must decide,

Sixty five posts were in by the years end,
Everyone digging in, preparing to defend,

The old year certainly birthed the debate,
But in the New Year it would accelerate,

Three or five cube, will the same chain work?
Are they built in a place where witches lurk?

Yes, one hundred posts before the break of dawn,
John Lambert whispers, “Should’ve been sawin’”


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 5, 2012)

:msp_wink:


----------



## naturelover (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it too early in the year to nominate that the best post of 2012?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 5, 2012)

joatmon said:


> It was New Years eve in two thousand eleven,
> When lightning struck in cheese head’s heaven,
> 
> Scott rose up and he started a thread,
> ...



brother that was SICK!!! do you do weddings?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 5, 2012)

naturelover said:


> Is it too early in the year to nominate that the best post of 2012?



nope, nominations run from 1-1 to 12-31


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2012)

Joat, that was awesome!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 5, 2012)

joatmon said:


> It was New Years eve in two thousand eleven,
> When lightning struck in cheese head’s heaven,
> 
> Scott rose up and he started a thread,
> ...






Joat, that was wonderful. Genius there buddy, pure genius. 


Loved it! Hope to see more! You've set the bar for yourself so I/we expect to see something at least this good for the next thread of insanity!!  ::thumbsup::


----------



## jropo (Jan 5, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> New competition.
> 
> Screw the saw building.
> 
> ...



My belly grummbled and grew 2'' just thinking about it.


----------



## TK (Jan 5, 2012)

Set the bar high with that one. Are we going to spend the next 360 days being let down because there just never was a better post in 2012......?


----------



## wooddog (Jan 5, 2012)

youngs24 said:


> I'm not a sponsor here so I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here but isn't TRUE!!! That two chain builds sent you chains for the chain races you competed in? One from Michigan and one from California?
> 
> Later Troy!



:msp_thumbdn: Who was it that did this Sir? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 5, 2012)

So....


We down with 12x12's...?? 40" hardwood with bark isn't gonna work - I doubt these builders have the time to build a 48" chain. 


*Consistent* 12x12's seems to make the most sense to me. If the wood isn't (around the size of a) 12x12 and if it's not "clean", I don't see much point in having a 390xp racesaw built for an unfair comparison....


If it's actual race saws doing the racing, there needs to be very few variables and the tedious selection of the wood size and quality is a must!!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
10x10 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw


what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.


looking at march


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

View attachment 215470

View attachment 215471

View attachment 215472


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tree Monkey, you might be able to work a saw, but you sure as #### cant work a camera. Look for the little flower/tulip button and push it before taking close photos....other wise it just ends up like this thread: a blury pile of crap


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> Tree Monkey, you might be able to work a saw, but you sure as #### cant work a camera. Look for the little flower/tulip button and push it before taking close photos....other wise it just ends up like this thread: a blury pile of crap


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...



You gonna supply fuel mix at what ratio??? and stock chains for a fee that is reasonable to cover your cost??? (*note* all supplied stock chains from the same roll would be nice)

Looks good to me I'm saving my coins,,,, just nail down a date so I can plan to see my cousins while Im there,,, and hang out with JD & Wendell and hoist a few cold barley pops!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> stock carb, *can be bored*




Bored carb on a woods port.....?? Is that what you meant.....??


A bored carb is totally not a woods port! 


But hey - it's yer build off, yer rules. Just wanted to make sure that's what you want. Bored carb on a woods saw sounds kinda funny, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

Why not? They're on some off my work saws.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Why not? They're on some off my work saws.




That doesn't surprise me! :biggrin: :msp_tongue:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 6, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> New competition.
> 
> Screw the saw building.
> 
> ...



I accept your challenge sir.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2012)

Who wants to be the sucker. . . Errr, I mean tester for uncle Nater's chain? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I accept your challenge sir.


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 6, 2012)

Originally Posted by youngs24 
I'm not a sponsor here so I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here but isn't TRUE!!! That two chain builds sent you chains for the chain races you competed in? One from Michigan and one from California? 

Later Troy!




wooddog said:


> :msp_thumbdn: Who was it that did this Sir? :msp_thumbdn:




RS hecklers…it’s a sorry ass rat that has only one hole to crawl into. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Danger Dan said:


> RS hecklers…it’s a sorry ass rat that has only one hole to crawl into. :msp_sneaky:





And we 're supposed to be surprised?????


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 6, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> And we 're supposed to be surprised?????




Looks like that Dolmar just got back from ECS


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 6, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I wish I could make this one but it's a pretty good ride from Virginia I'd imagine.





Danger Dan said:


> Originally Posted by youngs24
> I'm not a sponsor here so I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here but isn't TRUE!!! That two chain builds sent you chains for the chain races you competed in? One from Michigan and one from California?
> 
> Later Troy!
> ...



He just ask if it was true !!! So does that 
make him a sorry @ss rat ??


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 6, 2012)

gentlemen, they're just chainsaws.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 6, 2012)

If this Build-off ever comes about. I'd like them to use 12x 12's stacked on top of each other for sawing.
I saw that at another GTG and it was great to see the time at the split!



.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 6, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> If this Build-off ever comes about. I'd like them to use 12x 12's stacked on top of each other for sawing.
> I saw that at another GTG and it was great to see the time at the split!
> 
> 
> ...



I'll second that, sounds interesting.


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 6, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> He just ask if it was true !!! So does that
> make him a sorry @ss rat ??




How Do You Know If You Have A Rat Problem? 

It would seem like it would be easy to identify a rat problem but they can make themselves hard to detect, but there are several things that you can look for. The first sign of a rat problem is noise. Next, look for rat droppings. The droppings will be small, capsule shaped, black and glossy. If you have any of these signs, you probably have a rat problem and should contact a moderator, because if you see one rat...

This guy a friend of yours?

View attachment 215562


----------



## youngs24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Danger Dan said:


> Originally Posted by youngs24
> I'm not a sponsor here so I hope I'm not speaking out of turn here but isn't TRUE!!! That two chain builds sent you chains for the chain races you competed in? One from Michigan and one from California?
> 
> Later Troy!
> ...




well sir you are wrong im not a heckler from RS im just asking Eric a real question whats wrong with that?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys, you're going to get this thread locked. . . Take it outside.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 6, 2012)

Danger Dan said:


> How Do You Know If You Have A Rat Problem?
> 
> It would seem like it would be easy to identify a rat problem but they can make themselves hard to detect, but there are several things that you can look for. The first sign of a rat problem is noise. Next, look for rat droppings. The droppings will be small, capsule shaped, black and glossy. If you have any of these signs, you probably have a rat problem and should contact a moderator, because if you see one rat...
> 
> ...






You seem to know a lot about rats!!
Have you checked your shorts ??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## tlandrum (Jan 6, 2012)

i like chainsawsotstir:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 6, 2012)

*^^^^^^*

What's a chainsaw.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 6, 2012)

somethin ta skin ya ass raw


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, I cut a boat load of wood today... With a woods ported saw... I really like it... It's ferocious... Nothin like a good ported 372xp... They're just pissed at the world... Kinda like me... If this thread gets locked, I'll be kinda pissed at the world... Just sayin... So move the race saw BS somewhere else... "No offense Brad"... Let the build off and GTG go on...


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> somethin ta skin ya ass raw



Do they make PPE for that?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 6, 2012)

sorry but i think most chaps are assless


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry but i think most chaps are assless



so ya wear two pair!


----------



## Rounder (Jan 6, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> New competition.
> 
> Screw the saw building.
> 
> ...



Finally. I knew I wasn't putting in all that effort after work for years for nothing.....I was training for this moment........ I'm gonna ####in' win.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Finally. I knew I wasn't putting in all that effort after work for years for nothing.....I was training for this moment........ I'm gonna ####in' win.



So I'm not the only one just sitting here naked in a bean bag chair eating cheetos???? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
10x10 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.


looking at march


more changes?:thinking:


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> So I'm not the only one just sitting here naked in a bean bag chair eating cheetos???? :msp_w00t:



You get to do that inside!!! The wife makes me go out in the front yard!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Guys, you're going to get this thread locked. . . Take it outside.



+1. Take your crap somewhere else. That's not how we roll here. If you've got a beef with someone, take it private. Of course, it's pretty obvious that all you want to do is stir the pot and cause a fight. Some things never change.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 6, 2012)

Scott I would suggest using the same fuel in all of them like terry did just so no one can say they were running doctored fuel. If it's real early march I might be able to make it. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to make Jeremys:mad2:


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

jropo said:


> You get to do that inside!!! The wife makes me go out in the front yard!



As much as she'd like me out of the living room, she's a little embarassed if I go outside. I'm not much to show off.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> As much as she'd like me out of the living room, she's a little embarassed if I go outside. I'm not much to show off.





What cha talkin' about d00d she told me lastnight that you're actually pretty good lookin'. :biggrin:


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> As much as she'd like me out of the living room, she's a little embarassed if I go outside. I'm not much to show off.



She gets upset when the cherry falls of my cig and I jump up and get cheesies and beer all over. 

GO OUT SIDE IF YA GONNA DO THAT!!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
10x10 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.


looking at march


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What cha talkin' about d00d she told me lastnight that you're actually pretty good lookin'. :biggrin:



Just got 36 PM's saying the same thing....... :msp_ohmy:



jropo said:


> She gets upset when the cherry falls of my cig and I jump up and get cheesies and beer all over.
> 
> GO OUT SIDE IF YA GONNA DO THAT!!!!!



You spilled THE BEER?????? :waaaht:


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Just got 36 PM's saying the same thing....... :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> You spilled THE BEER?????? :waaaht:



My Biscuts were burning!!!!!


----------



## Rounder (Jan 6, 2012)

TK said:


> So I'm not the only one just sitting here naked in a bean bag chair eating cheetos???? :msp_w00t:



Not so much.....But if we're gonna do this, we gotta do this right.

-Which variety of cheetos?

-Which beer?

This is important ####. No ####in' around.......


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Not so much.....But if we're gonna do this, we gotta do this right.
> 
> -Which variety of cheetos?
> 
> ...



Cheddar Jalapeno, warm PBR, via front yard in my lil'pool.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Not so much.....But if we're gonna do this, we gotta do this right.
> 
> -Which variety of cheetos?
> 
> ...



Milwaukee's best and cheese balls... And I wanna see pictures... Maybe even video... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 6, 2012)

jropo said:


> warm pbr,



yuk!!!!!! I'm out!!!


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Not so much.....But if we're gonna do this, we gotta do this right.
> 
> -Which variety of cheetos?
> 
> ...



Poofs. Like cheesy poofs, but cheetos. And any variation of Sam Adams. I prefer Brown's Brewing Co. Brown Ale, but hey, beggars can't be choosers. 



jropo said:


> Cheddar Jalapeno, warm PBR, via front yard in my lil'pool.



I'm no beer snob by any means. But that's just nasty. I just threw up a lil bit in my mouth. In any case, the beer shall be consumed only from a red solo cup. You sir, don't have a pair of vegetables, if you prefer drinking from glass.....



Hedgerow said:


> Milwaukee's best and cheese balls... And I wanna see pictures... Maybe even video... :msp_thumbup:



Get this man some balls! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> yuk!!!!!! I'm out!!!



C'mon... Yer a Canadian... You can drink Labatt's blue and not get bitter beer face!!!
You can handle a little warm PBR...


----------



## parrisw (Jan 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon... Yer a Canadian... You can drink Labatt's blue and not get bitter beer face!!!
> You can handle a little warm PBR...



FUK That!!!


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Milwaukee's best and cheese balls... And I wanna see pictures... Maybe even video... :msp_thumbup:



View attachment 215602



I had to get up anyway the Shidder was full, drinking Blatz now, out of PBR, BBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRp.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

jropo said:


> View attachment 215602
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get up anyway the Shidder was full, drinking Blatz now, out of PBR, BBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRp.



That's hilarious!!! The guy I used to work for would get us 40's of blatz on the way back from making deliveries... Can't tell ya how many times we ran I-69 in a delivery truck drinkin those things... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

chain saw



sorry folks, had to get on topic, carry on


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 6, 2012)

my opinion the carb should remain stock bore. oh and yep chainsaw


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> chain saw
> 
> 
> 
> sorry folks, had to get on topic, carry on



Thanks TM... You better get to bed.. Don't you got some wood to cut tomorrow???
We'll keep the rats out of here for a while...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> chain saw
> 
> 
> 
> sorry folks, had to get on topic, carry on



Sorry TM ! 

The yuppie neighbors just came outside w/ their Heinies, and they'll call the cops on me again, besides laptop bat. is getting low.

I still think after every thing is done, a spar of some bigger wood laying in the back, would be fun to play around in! 

If I come I'll bring my saws and ya fellas can run against me and it will show a real comparison, mod. vs. stock.

How many are building saws for this so far?


[video=youtube_share;_Ddw6zP8F4E]http://youtu.be/_Ddw6zP8F4E[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know if I'm up with a bike motor on a saw... It's not a saw anymore... I gotta be able to go cut with it...
And stuff...


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

How many are building saws for this so far?


i need a list don't i. i'll try to add that to the rules list.

as far as boring the carb, the throttle and choke shutters must be stock and close completely. this still leaves room for improvment. all my saws get carb work.


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't know if I'm up with a bike motor on a saw... It's not a saw anymore... I gotta be able to go cut with it...
> And stuff...



Don't go that far!!!

I have Grandpa's 125 HD that I don't have a frame for so......


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 6, 2012)

Only count me in if I can find a saw to build. 
Wouldn't mind having one of my own, if the price was right. Remember I'm a cheap bass turd.
But, will build one for somebody else just for the fun of it as long as they pay shipping & parts. 

Shurly sombody wants their 390xp ported for free????????


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only count me in if I can find a saw to build.
> Wouldn't mind having one of my own, if the price was right. Remember I'm a cheap bass turd.
> But, will build one for somebody else just for the fun of it as long as they pay shipping & parts.
> 
> Shurly sombody wants their 390xp ported for free????????



Thats very generous of you!!!
And I would concider it, but I'm not sure if I want mine messed w/ yet.
That is why I want to see this first hand, see the chips fly, feel the ground shake under my feet, hear the exhaust note echo in the trees far away, watch the exhaust blast push down the weeds at WOT., before I have some one tear down a brand new saw.

Sorry no offence! I know you guys do excelent work!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

jropo said:


> Thats very generous of you!!!
> And I would concider it, but I'm not sure if I want mine messed w/ yet.
> That is why I want to see this first hand, see the chips fly, feel the ground shake under my feet, hear the exhaust note echo in the trees far away, watch the exhaust blast push down the weeds at WOT., before I have some one tear down a brand new saw.
> 
> Sorry no offence! I know you guys do excelent work!!!!



*Stock saws suck!*


----------



## jropo (Jan 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *Stock saws suck!*



LOL I know, but ya take it easy on me it's my first time!!:msp_unsure:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> How many are building saws for this so far?
> 
> 
> 
> i need a list don't i. i'll try to add that to the rules list.





I'm going to build a saw out of some left over OSB. The chain is gonna be made out of strung popcorn that I'll glue in place around the wooden bar.


Hope I win.


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm going to build a saw out of some left over OSB. The chain is gonna be made out of strung popcorn that I'll glue in place around the wooden bar.
> 
> 
> Hope I win.



ported? full comp square Orvil Reddenbacher?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> Thats very generous of you!!!
> And I would concider it, but I'm not sure if I want mine messed w/ yet.
> That is why I want to see this first hand, see the chips fly, feel the ground shake under my feet, hear the exhaust note echo in the trees far away, watch the exhaust blast push down the weeds at WOT., before I have some one tear down a brand new saw.
> 
> Sorry no offence! I know you guys do excelent work!!!!



No offence takin.
I understand where you're coming from. But it won't be free after the buildoff & you'll be kicking yerself, just sayin


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> LOL I know, but ya take it easy on me it's my first time!!:msp_unsure:



Are you ok with spit?? I'm outta Vasaline:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 7, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
10x10 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.


looking at march 

contestants chain race
tree monkey tree monkey
ecsaws ecsaws
riverrat2 stumpys customs
stumpys customs? dennis cahoon
mdavlee?


who else?


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> No offence takin.
> I understand where you're coming from. But it won't be free after the buildoff & you'll be kicking yerself, just sayin



Ya I know thats my problem.


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you ok with spit?? I'm outta Vasaline:msp_w00t:



For what? Lapping compound for the BORE! LOL

ewwwwwwww


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> For what? Lapping compound for the BORE! LOL
> 
> ewwwwwwww



Is that what they call it nowdays???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Is that what they call it nowdays???:hmm3grin2orange:



Well ya! Thats what we used in the machine shop when we had to REAM BORES!!!!LOL


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> Well ya! Thats what we used in the machine shop when we had to REAM BORES!!!!LOL



I'm thinkin a new guy initiation??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> Cheddar Jalapeno, warm PBR, via front yard in my lil'pool.



Okay..... I'm going to win for sure with that......Story of my life......just on the tailgate in front of the motel instead of the front yard. Give up now- I got ya all beat....Pro


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm thinkin a new guy initiation??:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: Yup! Give em' a good REAMING to get em' ready to do some WORK!!!! lol :chainsawguy:

This is wrong on so many CHAINSAW levels!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Yup! Give em' a good REAMING to get em' ready to do some WORK!!!! lol :chainsawguy:
> 
> This is wrong on so many CHAINSAW levels!



Yah, prolly so. But not much else goin on here.

Oh yah, Chainsaw


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yah, prolly so. But not much else goin on here.
> 
> Oh yah, Chainsaw



I hear ya I'm suppost to be working on the shop, but the kids are sleeping.

I need a good laugh!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

jropo said:


> I hear ya I'm suppost to be working on the shop, but the kids are sleeping.
> 
> I need a good laugh!



A good laugh is all I'm good for most times.:msp_smile:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm thinkin a new guy initiation??:hmm3grin2orange:



Gona have to start calling your Captain Hindgrinder, and jropo is your cabin boy! ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR billy you ever been to sea!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Gona have to start calling your Captain Hindgrinder, and jropo is your cabin boy! ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR billy you ever been to sea!!



Put out or swim:msp_biggrin:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Put out or swim:msp_biggrin:



ERRRRRRRRRRRR, yes Captain, can you blow me ashore!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

parrisw said:


> ERRRRRRRRRRRR, yes Captain, can you blow me ashore!!



Only after you swab me deck!!!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

that's it! no more stayin' up past midnight for you three!

i'd hate to see what happens if someone threw some water on youns!


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only after you swab me deck!!!



I go read Brads thread for a half hour and I come back and now I'm a cabbin boy?

I seen stumpy, I prolly shouldn't of provoked him!!!!:msp_scared: 

And NO I will not sword fight w/ you!!!!!


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

HEY!!!!

What was the target page # for this thread? 42!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chainsaw


----------



## jropo (Jan 7, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> that's it! no more stayin' up past midnight for you three!
> 
> i'd hate to see what happens if someone threw some water on youns!



I guess so!!!!lol


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...




10x10's for a chain race is too small......Chain race should be at least 84 drivers cutting at least 20" wood with 2 cuts/down up or bore the center/up down.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 7, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> 10x10's for a chain race is too small......Chain race should be at least 84 drivers cutting at least 20" wood with 2 cuts/down up or bore the center/up down.


Where is fred aka Mr?


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 7, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Where is fred aka Mr?



hopefully not stealing oxygen any more.....being the lying prick he was


----------



## angelo c (Jan 7, 2012)

TK said:


> In any case, the beer shall be consumed only from a red solo cup. You sir, don't have a pair of vegetables, if you prefer drinking from glass.....
> 
> 
> 
> Get this man some balls! :hmm3grin2orange:



Red Solo CUP...
I fill you up !!

proceed to Party !!!

Red Solo CUP !!!!
Its time to Party !!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 7, 2012)

Sheesh!!! What went on in here last night??? Smells like bad Canadian whiskey and cheese puffs.... What's that green crap all over the floor???


----------



## TK (Jan 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Sheesh!!! What went on in here last night??? Smells like bad Canadian whiskey and cheese puffs.... What's that green crap all over the floor???



I'm hiding behind the Don't Ask Don't Tell policy......


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll do one if I can find one reasonable. I have a 066 in pieces right now trying to get done for jeremys gtg. I don't want to offer to do one for someone since i'm not sure i'll even be home before march.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 7, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Where is fred aka Mr?





Yep Fred was a wild guy!! But he could
build a fast saw.


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 7, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Yep Fred was a wild guy!! But he could
> build a fast saw.




Sure could, spanked ECS in a 359 build off…wicked fast!!! 
Heluva nice guy too!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 7, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Scott I would suggest using the same fuel in all of them like terry did just so no one can say they were running doctored fuel. If it's real early march I might be able to make it. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to make Jeremys:mad2:





RiverRat2 said:


> *Are You gonna supply fuel mix at what ratio??? and stock chains for a fee that is reasonable to cover your cost??? (*note* all supplied stock chains from the same roll would be nice)*
> 
> Looks good to me I'm saving my coins,,,, just nail down a date so I can plan to see my cousins while Im there,,, and hang out with JD & Wendell and hoist a few cold barley pops!!!!!!!!


 


This is my post # 539 from Yesterday?????? WTH??????


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 7, 2012)

If you all didn't live so far away I would love to bring my 385xp to the comp


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> This is my post # 539 from Yesterday?????? WTH??????



did i miss something here?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> This is my post # 539 from Yesterday?????? WTH??????



It must have got overlooked Rick.


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 8, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> There is a guy here in my town that claims he built some of the world record chains. Has anyone ever heard of a race chain builder with the last name George?





Had a conversation with an older gentleman a while back, think he was from Louisiana. Asked if he would file me a chain, but he wanted me to learn on my own. Said he would help me and gave me some tips though:

-	Put chain on backwards and hone a few seconds each side
-	Make slight changes in raker depth and video results each time
-	Said cutting speed was in chain and not necessarily in the motor 
-	Don't remember his name though..Nice Guy


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 8, 2012)

Could have it been Joe Lang?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

How about the weekend of March 17-18. Maybe make it a 2day for those that want to stay over.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Could have it been Joe Lang?



his buddy wayne slatton makes a fast chain too


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread is still here.....!?


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 8, 2012)

Only knew him by his forum name, which I can’t remember. Seems like he may have won some races…don’t know, but he was retired from the sport at that time. Caught some flak from other forum racers in the N and NW and checked out. Too bad... probably could have learned a thing or two.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This thread is still here.....!?



Alive and kickin' !!!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 16 17

contestants chain race
tree monkey  tree monkey
ecsaws ecsaws
riverrat2 stumpys customs
stumpys customs? dennis cahoon
mdavlee?


a few changes, and a date


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 8, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...



Me and Heavy Fuel should be able to make that. I won't have a horse in the race. I may try and do a chain.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 16 17

contestants chain race
tree monkey tree monkey
ecsaws ecsaws
riverrat2 stumpys customs
stumpys customs? dennis cahoon
mdavlee?


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> his buddy wayne slatton makes a fast chain too





Yep Wayne builds one of the fastest chains
that money can't buy. If he likes ya he
will give ya one. But he won't sell one. Yep
good guy. I think the other chain builder
down there is James George ??


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2012)

i just might have to buy myself a 390 if i can find one in enough time to build for this build off ill be in.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 8, 2012)

I should know in a day or two if I got a saw to build.

I may even try to build a chain.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Tree Monkey, what size saw is going
to be used in the chain race? That is
going to mean alot for setting the chain up.
Also what gear is it going to be running?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 16 17



*contestants * tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? mdavlee?
*chain race * dennis cahoon stumpys customs ecsaws tree monkey 


was thinking of using one of the build off saws for the chain race, 8 pin gear


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 16 17



*Saw Build Contestants:* tree monkey, ecsaws, riverrat2, stumpys customs? mdavlee? Tlandrum?
*Chain Race Contestants: * dennis cahoon, stumpys customs, ecsaws, tree monkey



hows this look?
did i miss anyone?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 8, 2012)

might meet some friends in chicago to follow on this mind numbing 12hour drive...

right now the only thing keeping me from commiting is work


Tree monkey, fixed the list it was confusing


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Tree Monkey, What are you thinking?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2012)

Danger Dan said:


> Hey Tree Monkey, What are you thinking?



He ain't... He's been cutting and splitting all day... Probably took some advil and went to bed...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kfg-uYqw_EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfg-uYqw_EM[/video]

Not trying to derail the thread, but this is Fred aka Mr. He is the guy in black.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 8, 2012)

Danger Dan said:


> Hey Tree Monkey, What are you thinking?



about having a good time with great people.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 8, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> [video=youtube;Kfg-uYqw_EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfg-uYqw_EM[/video]
> 
> Not trying to derail the thread, but this is Fred aka Mr. He is the guy in black.




Nope, That's Dennis Calhoon.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope!......This is Dennis Cahoon.......Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 9, 2012)

Good to see you finally got it started...that was fast!!!


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 9, 2012)

Danger Dan said:


> Sure could, spanked ECS in a 359 build off…wicked fast!!!
> Heluva nice guy too!!!



are you guys serious??????????:msp_confused:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> *Saw Build Contestants:* tree monkey, ecsaws, riverrat2, stumpys customs? mdavlee? Tlandrum?
> *Chain Race Contestants: * dennis cahoon, stumpys customs, ecsaws, tree monkey
> 
> hows this look?
> did i miss anyone?



Count me out now. Its too soon for me to get a saw and build it. Might not even be home by then.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> are you guys serious??????????:msp_confused:



i dont know all the specifics but, yes


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...




Wish I was closer as that is a format where the results mean something to someone like me...I'll certainly be following the thread. In particular the 28in B&C in big oak to test raw torque & power vs. simply chain speed & cutting ability in soft uniform wood; and also let those saws build a little heat in longer cuts.  Of even more interest is using typical wear items like chain & filters along with fuel that most actually working that saw would typically use in a build that could be in fact used in the real world...nice concept... 

(It would be interesting to have a subjective rating on how practical these builds are as well..do they blow crap back at you in big wood close to the ground? How about when making face cuts trying to get that extra ft of stump? Stuff like that...)


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> 
> 
> 14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
> ...




That size wood will work, but bigger(approx 20") would be better, although you'll need to have an 84 driver chain. Did you say Rick Halverson was gonna run the saw for the chain race? If he isn't available, have one of the Helsels run the saw. They're excellent operators, and I'm sure will be happy to do it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2012)

Dennis what makes the 20" wood best for a chain race...??

Not arguing by any means, I've just never heard that before. I'm guessing through trial and error over the years 20" wood has somehow proven to be the best size for a good test....??


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 9, 2012)

My bikesaw has a working choke, 28" bar, bored carb, stock piston and head
can I run that?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Woodchuck'r......Any size wood will work, but a bore, up and then down cut in 20" soft wood with a 660, will only be about 7 second. As was stated, he wanted to have some fun.....So bigger wood, longer cutting, might make it more fun.


----------



## TK (Jan 9, 2012)

Who doesn't like big wood?????


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Woodchuck'r......Any size wood will work, but a bore, up and then down cut in 20" soft wood with a 660, will only be about 7 second. As was stated, he wanted to have some fun.....So bigger wood, longer cutting, might make it more fun.




10-4 on that, gotcha. ::thumbsup::

Definitely down with the more fun part fo sho!!

I figured it was more based on technicalities but nope! lol....


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Now we need Brad to sign his race chain up for the FUN!.......Hahahahahahaha!.....Why not Bradley?.....you already have one built.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 9, 2012)

weimedog said:


> Wish I was closer as that is a format where the results mean something to someone like me...I'll certainly be following the thread. In particular the 28in B&C in big oak to test raw torque & power vs. simply chain speed & cutting ability in soft uniform wood; and also let those saws build a little heat in longer cuts.  Of even more interest is using typical wear items like chain & filters along with fuel that most actually working that saw would typically use in a build that could be in fact used in the real world...nice concept...
> 
> *(It would be interesting to have a subjective rating on how practical these builds are as well..do they blow crap back at you in big wood close to the ground? How about when making face cuts trying to get that extra ft of stump? Stuff like that...)*



The saw I am entering is being used doing real world falling and commercial tree removals to include flush cutting some big stumps as close to the ground as you can get prior to stumpgrinding,,,, I will post up some pics of some I just flush cut a few weeks back that havent been ground yet when I get back from my dayjob,,,,

will be kind of hard to duplicate that scenario @ a GTG,,,, as for mine,,, it generally has been being used w/a 28&32" bar all of its life since being pieced together last year By Jacob J out of wrecked saws and a few new parts,,, I used it for a while just like it came from JJ and it ran really good for a stock saw w/a little compression,,,,,, then it went to See Jasha (Treesling'r) for some mild porting and resetting of the squish,,,, as it was already a bit of a hotrod when JJ sent it to me initially ,,,,,,

It is really a fun saw to run,,,,, it's just a good everyday worksaw,,, not a race saw by any means


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Now we need Brad to sign his race chain up for the FUN!.......Hahahahahahaha!.....Why not Bradley?.....you already have one built.


That's a .325 chain for a 16" bar.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> The saw I am entering is being used doing real world falling and commercial tree removals to include flush cutting some big stumps as close to the ground as you can get prior to stumpgrinding,,,, I will post up some pics of some I just flush cut a few weeks back that havent been ground yet when I get back from my dayjob,,,,
> 
> will be kind of hard to duplicate that scenario @ a GTG,,,, as for mine,,, it generally has been being used w/a 28&32" bar all of its life since being pieced together last year By Jacob J out of wrecked saws and a few new parts,,, I used it for a while and it ran really good for a stock saw w/a little compression,,,,,, then it went to See Jasha (Treesling'r) for some mild porting and resetting of the squish,,,, as it was already a bit of a hotrod when JJ sent it to me initially ,,,,,,
> 
> It is really a fun saw to run,,,,, but just a good everyday worksaw,,, not a race saw by any means





ive ran that saw and its why im thinking about buying a 390xp. i liked it,liked it a lot. rick if your not using that 660 much you could send it back for me to tweak for the 660 build at jeremys. just sayin


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the 60dl chain race, maybe I can send one down. I don't have any 84dl chains and I ain't filing one that I'll never use. When is this going to happen?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2012)

March 16 and 17 is a friday/saturday. Why not sat/sun? I can take off work but before I do I want to be sure of date. I look forward to making the trip and meeting some more of you people. I got to meet tree monkey this weekend at the innerfaith charity cut, he seems to be a very knowledgeable fellow that can run a saw real well. I look forward to seeing his shop. I sent my 064 home with him to get it to speed up my cutting process. I havent been to any races but the it seems to me that guys racing in a 40" white oak log sound really cool and real world.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 9, 2012)

I would like to make it but have to work that weekend brother in law said he would come also.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 9, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 17-18



*contestants* tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? Tlandrum?
*chain race* dennis cahoon stumpys customs ecsaws tree monkey


fixed the date, thanks for catching it.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 9, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> ive ran that saw and its why im thinking about buying a 390xp. i liked it,liked it a lot. rick if your not using that 660 much you could send it back for me to tweak for the 660 build at jeremys. just sayin



yeah you ran it like I got it from JJ,,, it hadnt been back to the (Nor. Cal.) left coast yet,,,,,,,,,

funny you said that about that 066,, I just put fuel in That saw for the first time yesterday just to see if it would crank,,, still havent put a bar on it,,,, my nephew has my ported 066 w/my reduced weight 36"B&C I really need to go get it back from him,,,, ive been really busy lately

Went to the River Sunday after church for a little rest and relaxation,,, With a screen name like RR2,,,, Imagine that!!!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 9, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> yeah you ran it like I got it from JJ,,, it hadnt been to the left coast yet,,,,,,,,,
> 
> funny you said that about that 066,, I just put fuel in That saw for the first time yesterday just to see if it would crank,,, still havent put a bar on it,,,, my nephew has my ported 066 w/my reduced weight 36"B&C I really need to go get it back from him,,,, ive been really busy lately
> 
> Went to the River Sunday after church for a little rest and relaxation,,, With a screen name like RR2,,,, Imagine that!!!



Sweet Rick! I haven't had my boat out since the end of August. Just fired it up today for the first time since then, it was kinda grumpy.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 10, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Sweet Rick! I haven't had my boat out since the end of August. Just fired it up today for the first time since then, it was kinda grumpy.



YA thats my buddy Herbert's boat it had been setting for 4 years when He bought it,, it has been really grumpy for the last two weekends,,,

I just serviced the lower unit,lube and water pump, and got it running 1/2way decent 2 weeks ago but some of the injectors were still misfiring a bit,, the oil in the reservoir was like molasses,,,,, LOLOL had to flush all that out,, the oil reservoir up in the cowling had stripped threads so the first time we took it out it looked like the Exxon Valdeze whe we go t it back on the trailer,,, fixed that saturday then promptly went swiming off the back when Herb gassed it too hard while I was powertuning the air injection pump,,, fried my cell phone so I have lost everybodys contact info including all of my friends here!!! 

put quadruple amounts of injector cleaner in the fuel tank before we went out Sunday for a little fishing,,, and it seems to be running real smooth now,,,,

Here is my ride,,,, oh I mean Chainsaw!!!!!!!!!






I figure 1/2 of the fun going fishing is getting there!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2012)

you know where that boats built dont you rick? gotta love TN


----------



## parrisw (Jan 10, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> YA thats my buddy Herbert's boat it had been setting for 4 years when He bought it,, it has been really grumpy for the last two weekends,,,
> 
> I just serviced the lower unit,lube and water pump, and got it running 1/2way decent 2 weeks ago but some of the injectors were still misfiring a bit,, the oil in the reservoir was like molasses,,,,, LOLOL had to flush all that out,, the oil reservoir up in the cowling had stripped threads so the first time we took it out it looked like the Exxon Valdeze whe we go t it back on the trailer,,, fixed that saturday then promptly went swiming off the back when Herb gassed it too hard while I was powertuning the air injection pump,,, fried my cell phone so I have lost everybodys contact info including all of my friends here!!!
> 
> ...



LOL, sounds like quite the adventure. 

I love that boat of yours, freaking awesome! I'd love to go in it someday. I remember you showed me a pic of it when you were out here. I do love going fast.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you know where that boats built dont you rick? gotta love TN



Know where it was built????? Heck yeah I ought to,, I went and picked it up @ the factory when it was finished right outside of Knoxville SE abit Sevierville, TN ,,

Thats my third Bullet Boat,,,,,,,, the Power head on it now came off of my Lake Racer class boat that I had to retire when I found out my back/spine was fusing,,,, Doc sawbones said I might not fair too well ifn I blew it over again,,, 

So now I gots a 90+MPH fishin buggy instead of a 118mph+ outboard drag boat,,,,,


----------



## parrisw (Jan 10, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Know where it was built????? Heck yeah I ought to,, I went and picked it up @ the factory when it was finished right outside of Knoxville SE abit Sevierville, TN ,,
> 
> Thats my third Bullet Boat,,,,,,,, the Power head on it now came off of my Lake Racer class boat that I had to retire when I found out my back/spine was fusing,,,, Doc sawbones said I might not fair too well ifn I blew it over again,,,
> 
> So now I gots a 90+MPH fishin buggy instead of a 118mph+ outboard drag boat,,,,,



Uggg, and my old POS only does 45mph on a good day.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 10, 2012)

If you guys want to buy a real boat j/k...buy a Lund built here in MN where we have 10k lakes and big ones  You guys wouldn't get too far with those short freeboard bass boats around here on our lakes.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 10, 2012)

TK said:


> Who doesn't like big wood?????



Those that don't do upper trans work!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there any good places to stay down in the area? Do you have a time of day figured out yet for the festivities to begin?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there any good places to stay down in the area? Do you have a time of day figured out yet for the festivities to begin?



there is a campground a rocks throw away, otherwise eau claire is about 20 miles away. or osseo 15 miles.

10:00 am till dark sound ok?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2012)

scott you will see that lots of gtg folks cant tell time and will be really early:eek2:


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 10, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Those that don't do upper trans work!



my 2100's like it and they are stock :msp_tongue:


----------



## Smittysrepair (Jan 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you know where that boats built dont you rick? gotta love TN



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> scott you will see that lots of gtg folks cant tell time and will be really early:eek2:



Yup... Like 6:00 or so... Have a big coffee pot handy...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> my 2100's like it and they are stock :msp_tongue:



So does the 9010... Loves it...


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Like 6:00 or so... Have a big coffee pot handy...



i'll do the best i can:help:

any ideas welcome


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Like 6:00 or so... Have a big coffee pot handy...



Coffee?......better have an eye opener to go with that coffee!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 11, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> my 2100's like it and they are stock :msp_tongue:



Well good for you! :msp_wink:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Coffee?......better have an eye opener to go with that coffee!



OL, one eye?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 11, 2012)

parrisw said:


> OL, one eye?



That would be McBoob!......the one eyed wonder from down under.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 11, 2012)

march 13 last year


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> march 13 last year



Which one is you?? 

Good one!! You cheddarheads always think your soooo funny...


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> That would be McBoob!......the one eyed wonder from down under.



LOL. Is it one eye? or brown eye?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 11, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL. Is it one eye? or brown eye?



AHahahahahahahaha!.....I don't know, I guess you'll have to smell his breath!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> AHahahahahahahaha!.....I don't know, I guess you'll have to smell his breath!



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, NO THANKS!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 12, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeap a piped alky build sounds pretty kick arse to me. Separate the little guys from the big guys - no offense to the "little guys" as I described them but a 390 race saw build sounds like it would bring some pretty wicked results.
> 
> I wonder if Mr.Clarke would even jump in and concoct a screamin' demon....



LOL. Yep send it out west after the race
or heck send it East. Then they would
have a pair.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 12, 2012)

> "Separate the little guys from the big guys".......????......throw away the pom poms......big guys been neutered.....Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 12, 2012)

Uh....


I was just interested in seeing a 390xp race saw build off. 


It'd be cool to see some race saws built and not just woods saws.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 12, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Uh....
> 
> 
> I was just interested in seeing a 390xp race saw build off.
> ...



All timber sports are cool as hell... But when it comes to saws, I just can't get into the ones I can't pack into the woods and cut with... Maybe my tastes will change over time, but I doubt it... :msp_confused:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> All timber sports are cool as hell... But when it comes to saws, I just can't get into the ones I can't pack into the woods and cut with... Maybe my tastes will change over time, but I doubt it... :msp_confused:




I totally agree. I seriously agree 110% with you. 

Race saws overall, aren't that big of an interest to me. I hate the fact that they get broken out once or twice a year to get fired up. My issue with it is I can't run the saw all day. I like woods saws WAY more. I'd rather be out in the woods all day dropping trees, limbing, bucking, and milling. The race saws though (to me anyways) are just neat to see what can be done with a motor. I like the power they have - they're really impressive. Going to races is really cool to see what everyone has. No matter what you've got there's always someone with something faster. It's cool to go to one but I'll never have much interest in real saw racing. I like participating in the woods saw classes but I never do it with intent to win. I'm slow as hell, lol....

I was more or less responding to Scott with that comment - I saw it as him sort of implying that this should be a gtg saw or race saw build (it's possible I was wrong). I figured if that's the route they were gonna go in that maybe some other builders could/should participate to make it exciting. That and it would have been neat to see something different but it's not my build off and I was just speaking my mind....


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 12, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Uh....
> 
> 
> I was just interested in seeing a 390xp race saw build off.
> ...





Then you would like Chardon. They don't 
have a class for the 390 there. But
that 372 stroker would fit right in!! Heck
what was the times there last year.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 12, 2012)

I almost went to Chardon last year. But my dad was diagnosed in February of last year and I put most things on hold to be there for him. I didn't make it to many local GTGs and I never made it to one race in 2011. 

I might make it this year. I hear Chardon is awesome....


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 13, 2012)

i invited the helsels to the gtg, said thay would be there and would bring a race saw or two. also a throwing ax, sounds fun so i'll set up a target.

any carvers coming?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 13, 2012)

Scott what's the zip code....?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> All timber sports are cool as hell... But when it comes to saws, I just can't get into the ones I can't pack into the woods and cut with... Maybe my tastes will change over time, but I doubt it... :msp_confused:



I'm an hour away from Hayward, Wi and have yet to make it for the lumberjack show up there. But 3 times I've driven 5 hours one way to go to the Iowa gtg. If I knew some guys who raced up there it might be different, until then ill just go where I know where the is a bunch of saw rubes like me hanging out withnothing to prove.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 13, 2012)

What is a GTG? Is that not a form of
a race?? Some guys start there and 
move on up to the bigger shows. 
Then other try the bigger races and 
find out they are not what they thought
they were and drop back to the Gtgs 

I think Treemonkeys gtg is going to 
be a lot of fun!! There is going to be
some of the best chainsaw operators in
the world there!! The Halversons!! Penny
Halverson still holds world records


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 13, 2012)

helsel said:


> what is a gtg?



get the girls!!
Get the girls!!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 13, 2012)

O is that what it is?? So what is Haywad
a GTM. Hahaha


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 13, 2012)

The top timbersports competitors from all over the world compete at Hayward. Many world records have been set there. It's a shame people have this available in their back yard and don't make use of it. Competed there once myself in 1996. Got 3rd in the Hotsaw. Made a mistake in the up cut and got pushed out of the cut. Would'a should'a could'a won it!.......Hahahahahaha! Here's a video of the cut, Melvin Lentz givin me the red a$$ after the race. 250 Honda running alkie, cold start, 3 cuts, 20" white pine.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 13, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> The top timbersports competitors from all over the world compete at Hayward. Many world records have been set there. It's a shame people have this available in their back yard and don't make use of it. Competed there once myself in 1996. Got 3rd in the Hotsaw. Made a mistake in the up cut and got pushed out of the cut. Would'a should'a could'a won it!.......Hahahahahaha! Here's a video of the cut. 250 Honda running alkie, cold start, 3 cuts, 20" white pine.



OK. Ya talked me into it. I'll be the guy wearing the backwards Stihl hat face down in a pile of sawdust surrounded by empty Leinies bottles!! I heard it's quite a show & party. Better put it on the Calender for this summer.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 13, 2012)

The womens log rolling is always fun to watch, especially when they get dunked and crawl out of that cold water.......Oh Yeah!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I went to the show at Hayward when I was about ten or so and havent been back since. I am thinking about going to it this year. Now I hear about the women in cold water, MMMM, I just may HAVE to go.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I think Treemonkeys gtg is going to
> be a lot of fun!! There is going to be
> some of the best chainsaw operators in
> the world there!!



I wouldnt call myself the best but I do pretty good. HAHAHAHA


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you ever seen Rick Halverson run 
his bike saw?? In Lake City Mi. He cold 
started his bike and took 3. 8x8 s in 2.51
seconds. That is fast fast


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Is he going to be at tree monkeys gtg,I would like to watch. I would like to see his saw up close.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 13, 2012)

my 346xp gainst halversons bike saw. 8x8 white pine cold start. rick has to start 100yds from the block. i can take him,i know it


----------



## Danger Dan (Jan 13, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> The top timbersports competitors from all over the world compete at Hayward. Many world records have been set there. It's a shame people have this available in their back yard and don't make use of it. Competed there once myself in 1996. Got 3rd in the Hotsaw. Made a mistake in the up cut and got pushed out of the cut. Would'a should'a could'a won it!.......Hahahahahaha! Here's a video of the cut, Melvin Lentz givin me the red a$$ after the race. 250 Honda running alkie, cold start, 3 cuts, 20" white pine.







Yep and here I am at the Inaugural Danger Dan Invitational, placed 1st in that one
That's a round filed RS chain in 14" Petrified Pignut:

[video]http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/BAMMER/?action=view&current=PICT0763.mp4[/video]


----------



## youngs24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Getting spanked - YouTube


here's a video of Rick Halverson running his bike saw! Later Troy


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep I think that was the Paul Bunyon
show around 07-08. ?? Rick is the 
second guy in. Jamie is on the first bloc
Hey thanks Troy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 13, 2012)

About a year and a half ago Dave Engasser came to one of our firewood GTGs in NY and he brought his 325cc rotax to show us. So far it's the largest saw I've seen in person....


[video=youtube;gm0u5odSo9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm0u5odSo9g[/video]


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 13, 2012)

rick halverson is going to run the build off saws. 
i need to talk to him again about a few other things.

food, i have 40 gt of caned venison, some venison brats, and will supply the buns. if someone could bring something to go with it that would be great.

i need some kind of idea of how many are going to show up.any one planing to attend please let me know.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 13, 2012)

What's the zipcode Scott....?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 13, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What's the zipcode Scott....?



54722


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> 54722



yep 54722


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 14, 2012)

I prolly grab 3 of these...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 14, 2012)

Count me and my wife in. Let us know if we can bring anything.


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 14, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I think Eric is a helluva race chain builder too, you may want to reconsider that.



Didn't Eric beat a modified 026 with a stock 026 and race chain once? I can't remember who built the o26 but I seem to recall it was a pretty well known engine builder.

Anyone know that story? That was a great story!

Good chain on a bad saw can beat a bad chain on a good saw. So either have a saw competition or a chain competition unless you just want to race. Then in that case you operators skill will take away all facts to built the best saw.

And are we going to be able to bet on this? I would put every penny I had on Eric beating everyone that came gunning for him in a challenge.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 14, 2012)

ScottWojo said:


> Didn't Eric beat a modified 026 with a stock 026 and race chain once? I can't remember who built the o26 but I seem to recall it was a pretty well known engine builder.
> 
> Anyone know that story? That was a great story!
> 
> ...





I call !!!


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 14, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I call !!!



Hey Rick!

LoL You know when I typed that...I was going to exclude the boys in Michigan. lol I would loose a bunch of money in that bet eh?

And since this has been proven a bunch of times in Chardon...I seriously doubt you would ever come "gunning" for Eric to prove something. Other than to rub salt in tha wounds.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 14, 2012)

Hayward is a Blast,

Worked out of Minocqua back in the '80s, we made it there once.

Funny how I can only remember half of it.


Pretty Country up there, hope to retire there someday.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2012)

ScottWojo said:


> Didn't Eric beat a modified 026 with a stock 026 and race chain once? I can't remember who built the o26 but I seem to recall it was a pretty well known engine builder.
> 
> Anyone know that story? That was a great story!
> 
> ...



how many of my saws have you ran?


how mutch $ you want to leave on the table?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 14, 2012)

ive ran a few of scott's saws. we all better bring our a game. lol


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey WoJo.......I'm willing to bet Eric's fastest chains aren't built by him.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 14, 2012)

TreeMonkey, dont mess with the Wojo, his Mufflers alone add 40% power to any saw.......plus he uses snake oil for his 2Tmix


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL, man the entertainment on here tonight is great!!! Simon's thread, now this!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL, man the entertainment on here tonight is great!!! Simon's thread, now this!!



More chest beating. This is why China is undermining us economically, because we're too busy arguing about who's 372 is a tenth of a second faster
or who painted my cylinder flat black and called it an F-1 cross-ported boob job.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> More chest beating. This is why China is undermining us economically, because we're too busy arguing about who's 372 is a tenth of a second faster
> or who painted my cylinder flat black and called it an F-1 cross-ported boob job.



LOL, aint that the truth.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Personally, I just came in from the shop to get my camera. Plenty of work going on here.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Personally, I just came in from the shop to get my camera. Plenty of work going on here.



Well, show us what your taking a pic of. That is unless your pants are off like Gypo's.


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Personally, I just came in from the shop to get my camera. Plenty of work going on here.



I didnt think it possible to take a pitcure of your chains, as they are so fast, camera technology is not up to it...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 15, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> I didnt think it possible to take a pitcure of your chains, as they are so fast, camera technology is not up to it...:hmm3grin2orange:



.....and don't forget it!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 15, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> More chest beating. This is why China is undermining us economically, because we're too busy arguing about who's 372 is a tenth of a second faster
> or who painted my cylinder flat black and called it an F-1 cross-ported boob job.




Where's the :givejacobjbeer: smiley...??


----------



## edisto (Jan 15, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> TreeMonkey, dont mess with the Wojo, his Mufflers alone add 40% power to any saw.......plus he uses snake oil for his 2Tmix



The "25% gain" is gone from the ads, but I think this is new:

WARNING:

These muffler modifications are for chainsaw exhibitions only. Check for the local rules for your circuit class.​


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 15, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> TreeMonkey, dont mess with the Wojo, his Mufflers alone add 40% power to any saw.......plus he uses snake oil for his 2Tmix



I think he meant a significant power gain lasting longer than 4 hours..


----------



## naturelover (Jan 15, 2012)

In the rare event you have significant power gains lasting longer than four hours, seek immediate medical help to avoid long term injury.... 

opcorn:



Sorry, that was terrible...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2012)

So... These race chains good for cutting Hedge??? Cause if they are, I need to get me one... If not, I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch... Someone told me they could be made durable... Just curious...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Gink that vid of Eric running his 3120 is one of my faves.
> 
> 
> That thing is nuts. I want one - but as a limbing saw. lol.





Did he tell you guys that the saw was 
built by Cliff.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be down at least one of the days, likely both. Less than a 2 hr ride for me. (Well there was that one time I made Eau Claire in an hour, but that was back when I could afford a tank of gas for a 90 mile trip!)

For you guys talking Hayward, chances are good I'll get up there again this year too. 2 years ago was my first trip up there, and had a blast. Stillwater is usually the same weekend, and I get there more often, but it's not the same as Hayward.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 16, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Did he tell you guys that the saw was
> built by Cliff.



Yeah we knew that I didn't think that was much of a secret.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So... These race chains good for cutting Hedge??? Cause if they are, I need to get me one... If not, I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch... Someone told me they could be made durable... Just curious...:msp_sneaky:



I'll be right there with ya Matt!!!!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Yeah we knew that I didn't think that was much of a secret.





I was sure you knew it !!! But I just 
thought every one else should know it.
If ya know what I mean!!!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always heard Cliff builds some really mean 3120's.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 17, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> I've always heard Cliff builds some really mean 3120's.



I think they call them 3140's. Stroked and big bored if I'm correct. Amazing stuff.

Adam Clarke doesn't post here, but he makes some wicked stuff too. Cool guy as well!


I live 30 minutes or so south of Chardon and have watched the races, fast! I'm sure this GTG will be approaching that caliber.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I was sure you knew it !!! But I just
> thought every one else should know it.
> If ya know what I mean!!!



I'm sure Gink knows what you mean!!!.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## wooddog (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Did he tell you guys that the saw was
> built by Cliff.





gink595 said:


> Yeah we knew that I didn't think that was much of a secret.





HELSEL said:


> I was sure you knew it !!! But I just
> thought every one else should know it.
> If ya know what I mean!!!





Dennis Cahoon said:


> I'm sure Gink knows what you mean!!!.......Hahahahahaha!



I've been told people like to take credit for porting and builds they never did.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 17, 2012)

wooddog said:


> I've been told people like to take credit for porting and builds they never did.



Why would they do that? 
Seems disingenuous...
:msp_confused:


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

wooddog said:


> I've been told people like to take credit for porting and builds they never did.



I don't think Eric ever took credit for Cliffs 3120, the first time I ever met him he told me Cliff built it. Do I think Eric could build a 3120 or 3140 of his own...yup I sure do!


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 17, 2012)

Rick... has he ever claimed Cliffs work as his own?

What happened to the other site?


----------



## parrisw (Jan 17, 2012)

Man I can't believe the amount of BS that goes on with saw building, someone always trying to stick a knife in someone's elses back. Disgusting.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 17, 2012)

I was never aware of who built that 3120. I don't think it ever came up in conversation before. 


But the word out there says Cliff Helsel builds the nastiest 3120 you can get yer hands on. I didn't get to run Nate's but I stood right next to him when he ran it a few times over a year and a half ago at his place. I'm so not ready for a saw like that. Way too much power for me to control I think. I'd prolly lose control of it real quick. Loud as hell and my god was that thing ever fast.....


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Man I can't believe the amount of BS that goes on with saw building, someone always trying to stick a knife in someone's elses back. Disgusting.



Hey! I don't believe it is a real knife. These guys are friends.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm so not ready for a saw like that. Way too much power for me to control I think. I'd prolly lose control of it real quick. Loud as hell and my god was that thing ever fast.....



Yeah there has been people that sold them for that reason. I have never ran one either but I wouldn't say no to the chance:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I don't think Eric ever took credit for Cliffs 3120, the first time I ever met him he told me Cliff built it. Do I think Eric could build a 3120 or 3140 of his own...yup I sure do!




He could build it and it would be
his. Yup!!!! Would it run ?? 
Would it??


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've seen his 5 cube cut .6's first hand. I was running the watch right there as it was happening. I think it would run!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep !! He is fast. Are you going to bring
your pom poms and mini skirt to Chardon??


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Yep !! He is fast. Are you going to bring
> your pom poms and mini skirt to Chardon??



Only if you do:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Yep !! He is fast. Are you going to bring
> your pom poms and mini skirt to Chardon??





gink595 said:


> Only if you do:hmm3grin2orange:



Now there's a sight *NOT *to see!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Now there's a sight *NOT *to see!



You've never been more correct


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey we are on Treemonkeys thread. 
So if it's ok with him we can clear the
air right there. .6 hmm somthing don't 
add up!! That would be about 2.10 - 2.25
On 3 cuts with the switches then 1 sec 
for the cold start that would put him at
about 3.20?? So what's up I think that
is where the top 2 were at Chardon last
year!! Explain the mid 5s


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Hey we are on Treemonkeys thread.
> So if it's ok with him we can clear the
> air right there. .6 hmm somthing don't
> add up!! That would be about 2.10 - 2.25
> ...



Gee Rick your family races I'm sure you understand missing the upcut or not getting the saw to the wood in that magical second or any of the other things that can and go wrong from the time the guys GO. All I'm saying is that I have personally timed that saw cutting in the .6's in a one cut. If you want to call me a liar so be it don't beat around the bush about it.

No offense to Eric but I'm sure if Jay or Phil was running that saw it would have done well.


If I'm remembering correctly... I think Brent won the 5 cube muffler class at Chardon last year running Eric's 5...


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep Brent won that class. Brent is a great
guy and a very good operator. That is 
tough show. So I know the guy that bought
That fast 5 and so do you. In fact you was
the one that told me. He is about as happy
as George !!!!!!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Yep Brent won that class. Brent is a great
> guy and a very good operator. That is
> tough show. So I know the guy that bought
> That fast 5 and so do you. In fact you was
> ...



Everyone I met at Chardon was super nice. There is a good group of guys that do this stuff for sure. I always enjoyed talking with Jay and Phil real down to earth guys! Brent is super smooth and as far as the new owner of that saw I don't think he was forced to buy it if he wasn't happy with it...something isn't jiving there. Why would a guy buy the saw if it wasn't up to par?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 17, 2012)

I really *need* to get to Chardon to see some of these saws run (and see the operators - they've gotta be impressive). 


Just to be a a spectator/sideliner sounds like it'd be fun as hell.


Lotta 'fast' stuff here in NY but it sounds like Chardon brings a ton of fast stuff to the table that would just about stomp anything anywhere else.....


----------



## youngs24 (Jan 17, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Everyone I met at Chardon was super nice. There is a good group of guys that do this stuff for sure. I always enjoyed talking with Jay and Phil real down to earth guys! Brent is super smooth and as far as the new owner of that saw I don't think he was forced to buy it if he wasn't happy with it...something isn't jiving there. Why would a guy buy the saw if it wasn't up to par?



well considering the man that bought the saw wasn't there. An the one selling it blowed smoke rings up his you know what!!!!! so does that answer your question? (Why would a guy buy the saw if it wasn't up to par?)

An the same reason a guy in california bought a saw an sent it back three times and finnally said for get it!!! he was told the same speech but in the end all he got was a polished and port turd!!!

Later Troy


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

youngs24 said:


> well considering the man that bought the saw wasn't there. An the one selling it blowed smoke rings up his you know what!!!!! so does that answer your question? (Why would a guy buy the saw if it wasn't up to par?)
> 
> An the same reason a guy in california bought a saw an sent it back three times and finnally said for get it!!! he was told the same speech but in the end all he got was a polished and port turd!!!
> 
> Later Troy



Hey Its SUPER CRAIG... Hey talking about turds... Glad you showed up You were the guy that was making the 1000.00 dollar bets that didn't even have the sack to show up to run your POS...Geez Craig you going to make it to Chardon this year and show everyone up again, or is there another unexpected family emergency going to show up right before the big date.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

youngs24 said:


> well considering the man that bought the saw wasn't there. An the one selling it blowed smoke rings up his you know what!!!!! so does that answer your question? (Why would a guy buy the saw if it wasn't up to par?)
> 
> An the same reason a guy in california bought a saw an sent it back three times and finnally said for get it!!! he was told the same speech but in the end all he got was a polished and port turd!!!
> 
> Later Troy



Hey Rick...Speaking of pom poms and mini skirts looks like yours showed up... Don't you just hate that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## youngs24 (Jan 17, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Hey Its SUPER CRAIG... Hey talking about turds... Glad you showed up You were the guy that was making the 1000.00 dollar bets that didn't even have the sack to show up to run your POS...Geez Craig you going to make it to Chardon this year and show everyone up again, or is there another unexpected family emergency going to show up right before the big date.



Who in the world is SUPER CRAIG you must have your wires crossed sorry! 

Later Troy


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

youngs24 said:


> Who in the world is SUPER CRAIG you must have your wires crossed sorry!
> 
> Later Troy



Naw, I'm pretty sure I don't.

Later Frank


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey that's a good one lol. A least I am
on here!! Better than that gutless wonder
your cheering for. RaRaRaRa


----------



## gink595 (Jan 17, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Hey that's a good one lol. A least I am
> on here!! Better than that gutless wonder
> your cheering for. RaRaRaRa



Not cheerleading...just clarifying what the made up BS is from the facts. I see alot of BS too. I would have done it for you too Rick if I seen someone pulling that chit on you.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

It's all good Frank.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 17, 2012)

interesting to say the least.

if you guys want we can do 5 ci open class race also.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> interesting to say the least.
> 
> if you guys want we can do 5 ci open class race also.



Oh good grief... Don't feed the stray's !!! They'll never leave!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys you keep adding classes this
is going to be more than just a gtg!!!
It's going to be an all out competition 
I think it is great and should be a good
time for all who show Hope you have
lots of wood.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 18, 2012)

Well fellers looks like I'm going to try and make it me and my brother in law might come up for a day or to. Been awhile since I was up there hope its a good time don't no if ill bring any saws though.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2012)

redlinefever said:


> Well fellers looks like I'm going to try and make it me and my brother in law might come up for a day or to. Been awhile since I was up there hope its a good time don't no if ill bring any saws though.



Best news I've heard all day!!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Best news I've heard all day!!



but he's not bringing any saws:msp_scared:
is that allowed?

happy to hear you can make it


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 19, 2012)

frowned upon but i tend to let it slide lol


----------



## rbmopar (Jan 19, 2012)

Gotta love saw racing. Everyone is an expert on everybody elses stuff. Their own saws not so much. But a saw a second party built, a third party raced, a fourth party who later bought it, and some biased guys in between for messengers. Got all the facts there. Hasn't changed much over the years.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 19, 2012)

redlinefever said:


> Well fellers looks like I'm going to try and make it me and my brother in law might come up for a day or to. Been awhile since I was up there hope its a good time don't no if ill bring any saws though.











grandpatractor said:


> Best news I've heard all day!!











tree monkey said:


> but he's not bringing any saws:msp_scared:
> is that allowed?
> 
> happy to hear you can make it











tlandrum said:


> frowned upon but i tend to let it slide lol



I'll let you guys fight over who's gonna ask him to leave!!! That's good news Ryan!


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 19, 2012)

Now the only ? Is where the closest place to stay. I might bring my 66 to see how it compares to the ones tree monkey builds


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 19, 2012)

J.d. & I are looking at hotel rooms in Eau Claire. I'll let ya know when we decide which one. Prolly grab 3 or 4 rooms.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds good . Is there a comfort inn there?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 19, 2012)

redlinefever said:


> Sounds good . Is there a comfort inn there?



Ya but its a little pricier...but if there's 2 hot girls makin out in the hot tub again, it's worth it!!!


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah but I get a discount there I can get a room for 50 a night there!


----------



## deye223 (Jan 19, 2012)

subed


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 19, 2012)

We was just up by Scott Monday and found
that the casinos were by far the cheapest
and very nice We went to the logging
congress up there last summer and it
was the same the casinos were the cheapest
Plus they will give you a coupon for a
free meal. Plus another coupon for a free
drink. After our meal and drink the room
was like 20 bucks.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks ill look into that


----------



## joatmon (Jan 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Ya but its a little pricier...but if there's 2 hot girls makin out in the hot tub again, it's worth it!!!



Tell me about the saws the girls had.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeap I'm all for hearin' about the wimminz.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 19, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Tell me about the saws the girls had.



I wasn't lookin for saws!!


You need more ammo for your next poem??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I wasn't lookin for saws!!
> 
> 
> You need more ammo for your next poem??





Yeah I called this thread wouldn't make it past page 48.

Sounds like ole Joat better get to rough drafting part deuce. ::thumbsup::


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 19, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> We was just up by Scott Monday and found
> that the casinos were by far the cheapest
> and very nice We went to the logging
> congress up there last summer and it
> ...



Thanks for the 411. I will for sure look into that. Ive already got to get a flight lined up.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You need more ammo for your next poem??



Sufficient ammo.



WoodChuck'r said:


> Sounds like ole Joat better get to rough drafting part deuce. ::thumbsup::



No draft. When I get the urge and find a few minutes, it flows baby.

PS:


WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeap I'm all for hearin' about the wimminz.



You may want to HEAR about the women, but you dream of gettin' your paws on their saws.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 19, 2012)

That was easy enough. I got a flight thru Delta, will be there Friday at 940 am. Im gonna check out the mall of America. I guess Ill try and get a room at the casino thanks to Helsel. Thats a killer deal.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Just another day at the AS corral*

In the Chainsaw Forum on AS, the talk is very cheap,
We stack our words so high, and lay them very deep,

We ain’t a fightin’ on our feet, no we’re sittin’ on our seat,
And when we tell a story, it’s never quite complete,

I’ll tell you how I know a guy who knows this other guy,
And when my saw won a race, that was the saw he’d buy,

And since I’ve never met him, I know he wouldn’t lie,
If you don’t believe me, “Go to he||” is my reply,

Yes, this is the Chainsaw Forum, come here every night,
It never is much fun, if we’re not havin’ a big fight,

But face to face together, when we’re at the GTG,
All day I hear the sawin’, at night, “the beer’s on me”.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2012)

Like always, the sequel was good. But not as good as the original. 


Awesome Joat I love it. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Diesel Pro (Jan 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...



Having the details buried on Post # 674 makes a heck of a pain to find. You should really look to editing into first post or something...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 19, 2012)

Diesel Pro said:


> Having the details buried on Post # 674 makes a heck of a pain to find. You should really look to editing into first post or something...



rep sent!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2012)

Diesel Pro said:


> Having the details buried on Post # 674 makes a heck of a pain to find. You should really look to editing into first post or something...



good idea, i'll work on it


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Scott I'm thinking about bringing smoked pork loin to add to the mix if I get the chance the week of the gtg.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 20, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 17-18



*contestants * tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? Tlandrum?
*chain race * dennis cahoon stumpys customs ecsaws tree monkey


sorry, i can't get it on the first post



redlinefever 
Hey Scott I'm thinking about bringing smoked pork loin to add to the mix if I get the chance the week of the gtg. 

sounds great. thanks


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 21, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> march 13 last year



That's just too funny...


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 21, 2012)

i hate snow


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's just too funny...



Looks like steaks, roast, deer burger, frymeat, & with someporkroast added sausage!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i hate snow



I'm about 2 hours north of tree monkey and I just took a pic of my front yard. Its so deep here you can almost see it.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 21, 2012)

thats enough snow right there to fill my quota for 2 years lol


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's just too funny...



hopefully it is just funny and not reality


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 21, 2012)

I just chugged a big can of swanson chicken broth.





For some weird reason I'm experiencing stomach cramps. No idea why.....


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I just chugged a big can of swanson chicken broth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, duuu, you did it wrong. After chugging Chicken broth, you're supposed to have a chaser of Castor oil.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 22, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Hey Its SUPER CRAIG... Hey talking about turds... Glad you showed up You were the guy that was making the 1000.00 dollar bets that didn't even have the sack to show up to run your POS...Geez Craig you going to make it to Chardon this year and show everyone up again, or is there another unexpected family emergency going to show up right before the big date.



It couldn't have been Craig, Frank.....he went back in to correct some spelling. 

Ask Troy if he wears tie dye T shirts!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 22, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> It couldn't have been Craig, Frank.....he went back in to correct some spelling.
> 
> Ask Troy if he wears tie dye T shirts!



Hey Gink!! I talked to the guy you are 
talking about!! If I was you I would get
ready for a challenge!! He wants you to
get one of them fast Ohio built 3120s 
with that super dooper Ohio race chain
And he will meet you at Treemonkys GTG
I know you don't think he will show
but for some reason he can't I will!!!!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

Man I really wish I could make it to one of these GTG's to see the big EGO's and puffy chests running around, would be quite a sight!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 22, 2012)

Bradley says that never happens.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bradley says that never happens.......Hahahahahaha!



NO? I would guess, when everyone is together in real life, things are a little different then on these forums.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Man I really wish I could make it to one of these GTG's to see the big EGO's and puffy chests running around, would be quite a sight!!



Are you going to be there?? Strutting
Like a banny rooster.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Are you going to be there?? Strutting
> Like a banny rooster.



LOL, nope! I live way too far away.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL, nope! I live way too far away.



LOL, it's all good. I think treemonkeys
GTG will be a good one. When you get
guys like Rick and Penny Halverson showing
up it's got to be a good one.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> LOL, it's all good. I think treemonkeys
> GTG will be a good one. When you get
> guys like Rick and Penny Halverson showing
> up it's got to be a good one.



Yup, for sure. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to come, but around 2500miles is a little out of the way.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 22, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Hey Its SUPER CRAIG... Hey talking about turds... Glad you showed up You were the guy that was making the 1000.00 dollar bets that didn't even have the sack to show up to run your POS...Geez Craig you going to make it to Chardon this year and show everyone up again, or is there another unexpected family emergency going to show up right before the big date.




What I remember........Craig couldn't get anyone to take that bet!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 23, 2012)

so who is building what?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 23, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> so who is building what?





I just made a truck. Took me a while too. Hope it passes inspection....


|^^^^^^^^^^^^|------\
|_WOODCHUKKA_ |'|""";..|, ___.
|_..._...______===|= _|__|..., ] |
"(@ )'(@ )""""*|(@ )(@ )*****(@)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahh... He's a graphics genius!!!


----------



## wendell (Jan 23, 2012)

I made it through the first 100 posts and realized this is too much BS for even me to wade through.

Is there something actually going on with a date and location and stuff?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> and stuff





You said the secret word!!!!


YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! :bday::yourock:uttahere2::bday::kilt::blob4::wave:


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 23, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 17-18



*contestants * tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? Tlandrum?
*chain race* dennis cahoon stumpys customs ecsaws tree monkey


----------



## wendell (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds too complicated to me. How about I just bring some saws and beer and have some fun.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 23, 2012)

parrisw said:


> NO? I would guess, when everyone is together in real life, things are a little different then on these forums.



its actually pretty laid back,,,,



WoodChuck'r said:


> I just made a truck. Took me a while too. Hope it passes inspection....
> 
> 
> |^^^^^^^^^^^^|------\
> ...



Chukka,,,

You have waaaayyyyy tooo much time on your hands!!!!!

Nice truck though!!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> Sounds too complicated to me. How about I just bring some saws and beer and have some fun.



And I'll bring some saws and cheese. I also have some jalapeno and cheese - venison summer sausage. 

We can have the rubber match with our 7900's.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2012)

As I said earlier. Anyone flying in can get picked up by Jon or I at the airport. Or if needed I have lots of room to crash for an evening.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 23, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Chukka,,,
> 
> You have waaaayyyyy tooo much time on your hands!!!!!
> 
> Nice truck though!!!!!





I've even put the time into thinking I should put it in my sig and call it my WoodTrukka. 

It's currently running a diesel because my budget was rather low at the time of design and assembly. I'll be soon turning it into a biodiesel and running it on fryer oil - might as well take care of mother earth while she takes care of us. It'll be pricey but the environmental effects it'll have will be well worth the investment. Don't wanna pollute. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle! It may also see all wheel drive but that'll more than likely be on a prototype of the next model. 


After I figuring out the budget for a new engine my mind went off on a tangent and I started to think about pencil sharpeners and bananas and how they've both affected the world in many different and unique ways. 

I'm also curious why coffee shops don't sell luke warm coffee and charge half the price. But that's a common thought for us all these days I'm sure.....


----------



## woodyman (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it just going to be some modded 390's racing or is there more?What will go on Sat.?If I come can I pitch a tent close?Should I bring saws?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 23, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Is it just going to be some modded 390's racing or is there more?What will go on Sat.?If I come can I pitch a tent close?Should I bring saws?



Now the Santiago Kid wants wants to throw down?!?!???


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Is it just going to be some modded 390's racing or is there more?What will go on Sat.?If I come can I pitch a tent close?Should I bring saws?



Should be lots happening. There will be the big race, and there will be more playing and racing too. It's looking like we may need to bring the skidsteer down to move and hold logs. It should be lots of fun. I think there is a campground nearby. Jon and I will probably just stay in a hotel in Eau Claire.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 23, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Now the Santiago Kid wants wants to throw down?!?!???



You know your stuttering.Have you been drinking?


----------



## woodyman (Jan 23, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Should be lots happening. There will be the big race, and there will be more playing and racing too. It's looking like we may need to bring the skidsteer down to move and hold logs. It should be lots of fun. I think there is a campground nearby. Jon and I will probably just stay in a hotel in Eau Claire.



I was thinking of camping in Scott's yard and maybe getting breakfast in the morning.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 23, 2012)

woodyman said:


> You know your stuttering.Have you been drinking?



No!!! That's why I'm stuttering!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 23, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Is it just going to be some modded 390's racing or is there more?What will go on Sat.?If I come can I pitch a tent close?Should I bring saws?



Camping in Wisconsin ??? In march??? I don't think so... DAMN!!!


----------



## woodyman (Jan 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Camping in Wisconsin ??? In march??? I don't think so... DAMN!!!



You thinking bears or the cold?They have both.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 24, 2012)

woodyman said:


> You thinking bears or the cold?They have both.



i can put you up for a nite woody.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 219336

View attachment 219339

View attachment 219341

a twig i cut for the gtg


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 24, 2012)

im still trying to figure out how the heck im getting me and my saws up there,

got anything bigger?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 24, 2012)

like that cookie in the truck, i have a 64'' bar.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 24, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> im still trying to figure out how the heck im getting me and my saws up there,
> 
> got anything bigger?



I suggest I-70 West, I-65 North, then I-94 W. Around mile marker 100 in WI, roll down the windows. When you smell burning av gas and castor oil, follow your nose the rest of the way!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 24, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> im still trying to figure out how the heck im getting me and my saws up there,
> 
> got anything bigger?



Well Try my logistics from the S.E.Texas Piney woods region,,, so no sniveling allowed!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 24, 2012)

woodyman said:


> You thinking bears or the cold?They have both.









Yes...


----------



## woodyman (Jan 24, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i can put you up for a nite woody.



Would Sat.night work?


----------



## woodyman (Jan 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes...



The more snow the more the insulationIt's all good.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 24, 2012)

is brad going?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 24, 2012)

What time on saturday will the festivities begin? Anything goin on sunday?


----------



## Beefie (Jan 24, 2012)

Well count Myself and Fiskarsswingingmadman In. I now he is looking forward to seeing this many hoped up saws in one place at one time. I need the address to treemonkey's . I think we will come over on friday night so we can help with setup off stuff in the mornings. Anybody else planing a weekend trip of this?

Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Jan 24, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 219336
> 
> View attachment 219339
> 
> ...



I knew it but couldn't prove it. Now we have pictures.You do cut wood in the dark:hmm3grin2orange:Big wood to boot.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 24, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> is brad going?



Hey Fred, good to see ya on here. Wondered how youve been doin'.


----------



## wendell (Jan 24, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 219336
> 
> View attachment 219339
> 
> ...



I have a few saws that are very happy right now!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What time on saturday will the festivities begin? Anything goin on sunday?



10 am going to saw some cants on the mill, then run the build off saws, then the chain race, throwing ax, a game called stacking. a few real race saws, maybe a real race. i still need to talk to rick halverson about what he will bring. maybe a rotex, crosscut, ax, we'll see. and some fun gtg racing.

maybe 2 days won't be enough time:msp_w00t:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 31, 2012)

Have it on the calendar - hope to make it!

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2012)

Wait, this is for 390XP's? I don't have one of them. :msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

wendell said:


> Wait, this is for 390XP's? I don't have one of them. :msp_mad:



Well duh??? Git one!!! I would, but I bought 2 Dolmar's this year already...
:msp_confused:


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well duh??? Git one!!! I would, but I bought 2 Dolmar's this year already...
> :msp_confused:



That was last year.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

wendell said:


> That was last year.



Hmmm... That's right... But my year don't start till I start selling firewood... So I'll have to wait till October before my next "acquisition"... I'm still getting to know the 9010... I've not seen anything that will challenge it yet... It wants a piece of the 166... It's a big brother thing... 
Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 31, 2012)

[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0031.mp4[/video]

you better bring that 7900 of yours wendell


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like we may have to have a little 7900 competition there Wendell!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have a 7900.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

I couldn't see Scott's video on my phone so had to get back on the computer. I guess you don't have a 7900 either. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 1, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Hey Fred, good to see ya on here. Wondered how youve been doin'.



between jobs but im enjoying it


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 3, 2012)

heres the before porting and after the first round of porting onb my 385xp. i didnt think it was very impressive till i compared it to other saws. 


[video=youtube;KJ1rzxWbWyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ1rzxWbWyc&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


here is the after port work video

[video=youtube;KJ1rzxWbWyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ1rzxWbWyc&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## TK (Feb 3, 2012)

Bout a 2.2 second difference from this seat


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 3, 2012)

there is not a good gain in speed of cutting but it gained a lot of torque. i think i should try it with an 8 pin i the same log now that it has the torque to pull it.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Dog that club in the wood......then you'll see if it has any torque!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 4, 2012)

heres the 8 pin video and the wood is a touch bigger than the 7 pin video
[video=youtube;RmarB-6B7NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmarB-6B7NI&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

im getting about 12.66 on that cut


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 4, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> heres the 8 pin video and the wood is a touch bigger than the 7 pin video
> 
> im getting about 12.59 on that cut



closer to 13 actually lol,,, but whose counting,,, quite an improvement over the seven pin really nice work bro,,,


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 4, 2012)

opcorn:
Just finshed reading all 60 pages. I can make it both days as of now. Probably spend most of it observing.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 4, 2012)

i went back and timed it 3 more times and i get 12.66. was slow on the start on the first go round lol


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 4, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> opcorn:
> Just finshed reading all 60 pages. I can make it both days as of now. Probably spend most of it observing.



Holy! It would take like 17 hours to read all 60 pages.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 4, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i went back and timed it 3 more times and i get 12.66. was slow on the start on the first go round lol



I got 14.98 stock, and 12.67 on the last vid.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Holy! It would take like 17 hours to read all 60 pages.



Actully it was about 3 hrs, would have been closer to 2 if I didn't have to stop and laugh at some posts along the way. And load times too. (only have 50.6 Kbps of blazing fast dial-up here.)


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 4, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Actully it was about 3 hrs, would have been closer to 2 if I didn't have to stop and laugh at some posts along the way. And load times too. (only have 50.6 Kbps of blazing fast dial-up here.)



And we were all worried about the thread getting locked... Psshhh...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 5, 2012)

[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0030.mp4[/video]


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*yo Homes,,,*



tlandrum said:


> i went back and timed it 3 more times and i get 12.66. was slow on the start on the first go round lol



I was just pulling your E string about your time,,, LOLOL!!! and drinkin a few of them dang Lime Beers you got me started on!!!!



Metals406 said:


> I got 14.98 stock, and 12.67 on the last vid.



Yeah nearly 2.5 seconds is a big improvement


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0030.mp4[/video]



Good job, Scott.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Feb 5, 2012)

wendell said:


> Good job, Scott.



preety close to yours?


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Feb 5, 2012)

wendell said:


> Good job, Scott.



dont mean to pry just curious


----------



## parrisw (Feb 5, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0030.mp4[/video]



Is that the before vid? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Is that the before vid? :hmm3grin2orange:



what hapened to yours?


----------



## parrisw (Feb 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> what hapened to yours?



Just got back from holidays. Found a problem with the saw, so had to pull the tank off to try and fix it. Will know tomorrow if it's fixed or not.


----------



## wendell (Feb 6, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> preety close to yours?





chainsawnut460 said:


> dont mean to pry just curious



I don't have one. Thanks for rubbing it in. :msp_mad:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Feb 6, 2012)

wendell said:


> I don't have one. Thanks for rubbing it in. :msp_mad:



oh my bad i thought you did?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2012)

Well wendell it's about time you got one then


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookie here mens, I got me a saw in today to enter. specter29 was kind enough to let me widdle on his new to him 390xp.










[video=youtube_share;vBeY5e3HTy0]http://youtu.be/vBeY5e3HTy0[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 8, 2012)

stumpys customs said:


> lookie here mens, i got me a saw in today to enter. Specter29 was kind enough to let me widdle on his new to him 390xp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Lookie here mens, I got me a saw in today to enter. specter29 was kind enough to let me widdle on his new to him 390xp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got 14.9 and 14.8 respectively...
Now git-er-dun Stump!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 8, 2012)

So that means you are venturing up to the northland in march. It's probably going to be cool up here so dress warm. What's the temp been like down there?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> So that means you are venturing up to the northland in march. It's probably going to be cool up here so dress warm. What's the temp been like down there?



Don't think I'll be able to make the trip, but who knows. I'll be shipping the saw up there. 

It's been in the upper 30's lower 40'sthe last couple of days. Not too bad.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Don't think I'll be able to make the trip, but who knows. I'll be shipping the saw up there.
> 
> It's been in the upper 30's lower 40'sthe last couple of days. Not too bad.



So I take it you wearing one of your thongs,,,, if you can go,,,,, is out??????

Thank God!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> So I take it you wearing one of your thongs,,,, if you can go,,,,, is out??????
> 
> Thank God!!!!!



What... You don't want to meet Miss May??? From this year's Husqvarna Calendar???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> So I take it you wearing one of your thongs,,,, if you can go,,,,, is out??????
> 
> Thank God!!!!!



Are you drivein up there???:msp_confused:



Hedgerow said:


> What... You don't want to meet Miss May??? From this year's Husqvarna Calendar???



That is one sexy biotch. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you drivein up there???:msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sexy biotch. :msp_thumbsup:



She's pretty Hawt...
So is miss June...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> She's pretty Hawt...
> So is miss June...



OH YAH


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OH YAH



She's AWESOME!!! She even knows the Heimlich maneuver!!! 
Saved work saw collector from choking on a piece of Catfish!!!
Boy was he greatful!!! Errr... Sort of... :msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> She's AWESOME!!! She even knows the Heimlich maneuver!!!
> Saved work saw collector from choking on a piece of Catfish!!!
> Boy was he greatful!!! Errr... Sort of... :msp_confused:



Lucky guy!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 8, 2012)

Boy this thread sure took aturn for the worse. Leave it to those hillbilly southerners.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Lucky guy!!!!



I'll bet TreeMonkey would like to have her around in case he was to choke on a Bratwurst or piece of cheese or snowball or something... Ole' Dodgegeek might break his ribs if he tried it...
:hell_boy:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet TreeMonkey would like to have her around in case he was to choke on a Bratwurst or piece of cheese or snowball or something... Ole' Dodgegeek might break his ribs if he tried it...
> :hell_boy:



Hope nobody chokes on cheese I dont even know the hindlick maneuver!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hope nobody chokes on cheese I dont even know the hindlick maneuver!



I'll show you if'n you make it to the MO GTG.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 8, 2012)

now my eyes hurt, thanks.

saw looks good, have fun with it


----------



## woodyman (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe I missed it in all these pages but.Is this like a GTG where if I bring a saw I can race it?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 12, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Maybe I missed it in all these pages but.Is this like a GTG where if I bring a saw I can race it?



Yes... It's a robust GTG with bells and whistles... Probably be colder than hell too...:msp_wink:


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 12, 2012)

ice skating race, ice carving competition, ice fishing, snowball fight . . .


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> ice skating race, ice carving competition, ice fishing, snowball fight . . .



Hahaha!!! I'm tryin to convince the wife we need to take a trip to WI in march... So far she ain't buyin' it... But I can wear her down....


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 12, 2012)

longjohns !!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 12, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> longjohns !!



Errrr.... I'll run that one up the flag pole...


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hahaha!!! I'm tryin to convince the wife we need to take a trip to WI in march... So far she ain't buyin' it... But I can wear her down....



Tell her you'll swing by the Mall of America. All women love that place. And certain men from Iowa!


----------



## wendell (Feb 12, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Tell her you'll swing by the Mall of America. All women love that place. And certain men from Iowa!



Well not all women. My wife went for the first time this weekend and I don't think she cared for it much. :msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 12, 2012)

Didnt they put a stihl shop in the mall of america?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2012)

Let me see if I can help get this thread back on track, lol. Here's my 390 that I just finished this past week. Fortunately for the rest of you, I don't think I'm going to spend the money to ship it back and forth to the challenge:tongue2:

[video=youtube_share;3vT4DeVoyd0]http://youtu.be/3vT4DeVoyd0[/video]


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 12, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Didnt they put a stihl shop in the mall of america?



Dont know, but Im gonna find out 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 12, 2012)

What's all that white stuff all laying around???


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 12, 2012)

[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0053.mp4[/video]
jakes 385- pinky


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright! Good for Jake. I knew he was gonna have an awesome saw.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 12, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0053.mp4[/video]
> jakes 385- pinky



What did you do to Jakes saw,muffler mod,retune and sharpen the chain?


----------



## parrisw (Feb 12, 2012)

woodyman said:


> What did you do to Jakes saw,muffler mod,retune and sharpen the chain?



Painted it pink!


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 223550

View attachment 223551

View attachment 223552

View attachment 223553

ya and a little more:msp_scared:


----------



## woodyman (Feb 14, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 223550
> 
> View attachment 223551
> 
> ...



It looks like someone monkeyed around with a grinder and other tools on it


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 14, 2012)

looks like somebody dressed it up for the big dance. :msp_smile:


----------



## HELSEL (Feb 15, 2012)

So Scott how many are going to show
up?? Been thinking about making the
trip. Just to see what the guys are running
for chain. There is some good chains out
there. Might bring a 5 out hope the others
don't back out. I think it would be fun
to get in the open 5 race.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 15, 2012)

TM is that genuine Poulan "Wild Thing Purple" on the dawgs?


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 15, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 17-18


*
contestants * tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? Tlandrum?
*chain race* dennis cahoon stumpys customs ecsaws tree monkey


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 15, 2012)

i would like to see some real race saws at the gtg, so if anyone has one please bring it. 
rick halverson is bringing his rotex, ax, and crosscut. 
going to set up classes to race stock to alky pipe, whatever.
should be a fun weekend


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 15, 2012)

That sounds awesome Scott.
Gonna be a really fun gtg.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 15, 2012)

I am looking forward to coming down. I think we will bring something to share as far as eats go. I like eating.


----------



## HELSEL (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like it's going to be a good turnout
Rick Halverson could put the show
on by his self.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 15, 2012)

Certainly a GTG ya dont wanna miss!


----------



## woodyman (Feb 15, 2012)

The first time I seen tree monkey(scott) was at a grampatractor/Heavy Fuel GTG about 2 years ago.This vid is Scotts second cut because the first was tooooooo fast and the cameras couldn't keep up.He knows what hes doing Don't know the saw maybe 044/440,046/460?Thats a big chuck of red oak.

[video=youtube;nSKOyJcIppM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSKOyJcIppM[/video]


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup....Scotts saws move fast 4 sure

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 20, 2012)

I've booked a few rooms at the Comfort Inn on Craig St in eau claire. They still
have about ten rooms left on the 17th. They are $89 a night plus tax with pool and hot breakfast unless some one knows of a better spot. No alcohol allowed by pool, but hey its just Pepsi in that bottle. 

Also being that this gtg/buildoff is on Scott's business property and/or his parents, NO alcohol on site unless its in your chainsaw!!


----------



## jasper89 (Feb 24, 2012)

Scott Can you post directions to the gtg location? 

Chainsaws, Wisconsin, St Patricks Day, who could ask for more


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 24, 2012)

jasper89 said:


> Scott Can you post directions to the gtg location?
> 
> Chainsaws, Wisconsin, St Patricks Day, who could ask for more



From Augusta Wisconsin. From the intersection of 12 and 27, go North 3.9 miles on 27. Shop is on the right.


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2012)

S-6825 hwy 27 augusta WI 54722


----------



## jasper89 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the directions. Look forward to meeting some of the great AS members.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 24, 2012)

jasper89 said:


> Scott Can you post directions to the gtg location?
> 
> Chainsaws, Wisconsin, St Patricks Day, who could ask for more



Not to mention it's the mother in laws birthday that day! You know dang well I'll be at the gtg!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 24, 2012)

jasper89 said:


> Scott Can you post directions to the gtg location?
> 
> Chainsaws, Wisconsin, St Patricks Day, who could ask for more





HEAVY FUEL said:


> Not to mention it's the mother in laws birthday that day! You know dang well I'll be at the gtg!!



My Anniversary is the 18th. My wife gave me a pass though!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 24, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I've booked a few rooms at the Comfort Inn on Craig St in eau claire. They still
> have about ten rooms left on the 17th. They are $89 a night plus tax with pool and hot breakfast unless some one knows of a better spot. No alcohol allowed by pool, but hey its just Pepsi in that bottle.
> 
> Also being that this gtg/buildoff is on Scott's business property and/or his parents, NO alcohol on site unless its in your chainsaw!!



For those concerned about getting excessive quantities of blood in their alcohol system, the hotel Jon has rooms at is a short taxi ride from the semi famous Water Street in downtown Eau Claire. Should be LOTS of nightlife for those that want to go party with the college crowd.

I've not yet decided if I'm gonna just day trip it, or stay down there and take in both days. That will depend how busy I am then. I'm sure looking forward to seeing some serious hot rod saws though!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> For those concerned about getting excessive quantities of blood in their alcohol system, the hotel Jon has rooms at is a short taxi ride from the semi famous Water Street in downtown Eau Claire. Should be LOTS of nightlife for those that want to go party with the college crowd.



SHHHHHHH!!!!! The FUN police could be watching! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's another one, I think that was Ryans pipe.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/G-y1b8AC6XQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Here's another one, I think that was Ryans pipe.



Right after your video ended was a link to another with Mark H. running his Mac 840. 

You gotta love Mark and his large, obnoxious Macs...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 24, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Right after your video ended was a link to another with Mark H. running his Mac 840.
> 
> You gotta love Mark and his large, obnoxious Macs...



Ohhh yeah! Like going from a crotch rocket to a Harley!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys....


Hate to announce this but I won't be able to get a 390 into the build off. 


Got some family business to take care of. In the beginning of this month my mom's car was in the shop and it was a $600 bill. The wife and I ate that bill to help her out. And also my father's funeral bill is a major priority. I can't let that hang over my mom's head while I go out and spend a grand on a saw. I just may end up having to sell a saw or two to help my mom pay for this. Not that I care. I'd sell every saw I own to help my mother. When it comes to stuff like this saws aren't even on the list as far as I'm concerned.

I won't be able to make it to Scotts either unfortunately. I'd love to go, sucks I can't make it. Looks like it's gonna be a hell of a time. 

Hate to dip out like this. But obviously, family first and I'm sure you guys understand that. Hopefully (eventually) I'll get my hands on a brand spankin' 390 and I'll get to run it at a big GTG like Scott's. Time will tell I guess. I hope you guys take lots of pics and eat a chit load of food.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 24, 2012)

we all know that life happens everyday and has to be dealt with before petty things such as our luxuries and hobbies


----------



## woodyman (Feb 26, 2012)

Just wondering if it's alright for me to say I will be bringing to the "Challange" my low use 026 with the new Metoer ring kit,ported,new air filter,fuel line & filter,impaulse line,spark plug,starter rope and handle,gaskets and running super that I am not attached to and don't like looking at anymore?Heres a vid of the creamsickle.

[video=youtube;jPVvoK7_61w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPVvoK7_61w[/video]


----------



## woodyman (Feb 28, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Just wondering if it's alright for me to say I will be bringing to the "Challange" my low use 026 with the new Metoer ring kit,ported,new air filter,fuel line & filter,impaulse line,spark plug,starter rope and handle,gaskets and running super that I am not attached to and don't like looking at anymore?Heres a vid of the creamsickle.
> 
> [video=youtube;jPVvoK7_61w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPVvoK7_61w[/video]



Won't be bringing the 026,it's going on a trip to Bellingham,WA.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 1, 2012)

View attachment 226897

trying something new to me.
hows it look?


----------



## deye223 (Mar 1, 2012)

here ya go


----------



## parrisw (Mar 1, 2012)

What's that pipe on the front of your bench for?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 1, 2012)

View attachment 226899

View attachment 226900

View attachment 226901

View attachment 226902

it'an ajustable arm for setting bandsaw bands.
anything else?


----------



## parrisw (Mar 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 226899
> 
> View attachment 226900
> 
> ...



Thanks! No, nothing else. I just really like tools, and was very curious.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> it'an ajustable arm for setting bandsaw bands.
> anything else?



That black and orange saw looks a little odd for your shop...


----------



## Philbert (Mar 1, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> it'an ajustable arm for setting bandsaw bands.anything else?



Nice looking shop.

Philbert


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Scott not to tell u ur business but make sure u support that pipe there's a lot of harmonics going on. Hope to still be able to make it but still up in the air!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 3, 2012)

View attachment 226901

View attachment 226902



That bar and chain looks vaguley familiar, does it belong to a 361 by chance?:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 4, 2012)

redlinefever said:


> Hey Scott not to tell u ur business but make sure u support that pipe there's a lot of harmonics going on. Hope to still be able to make it but still up in the air!



when i get it right it'll get braced. but it ant right yet.
hope you can make it


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 4, 2012)

Beefie said:


> View attachment 226901
> 
> View attachment 226902
> 
> ...



could be


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 5, 2012)

Well guys looks like I wont be making the trip! Got more issues to deal with maybe the next one. I was really hoping to make this one but I guess it just happens


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 5, 2012)

redlinefever said:


> Well guys looks like I wont be making the trip! Got more issues to deal with maybe the next one. I was really hoping to make this one but I guess it just happens



You'll make the next one cuz its gonna be at YOUR place!!!!!


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish Jon boy I wish I need to get up and see u guys!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 6, 2012)

I hate to say it myself,,, it is not looking good for me to make it as well,,, Got a wedding for one of my nephews in Boston next month that I had forgotten about,,,, and my son lost his job, so I am having to pick up his rent and groceries for the next 3 months... grrrrrrr :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 6, 2012)

It's to bad some of you are not going to make it.I can't wait.I want to test out one of my Husky 44's and see how it does.I am still trying to work out the bugs like why it pulls over so hard after 2 tanks:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 7, 2012)

Forecast says Mid 50's for the next week and a half up here. So any of you Southern boys don't have to worry about frostbite :help:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 7, 2012)

we might need a boat:msp_scared:


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> we might need a boat:msp_scared:



I see your ol man has one on a trailer nearby- guess he does not want to miss this GTG :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 8, 2012)

[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0082.mp4[/video]
done
[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0078.mp4[/video]
7901 before
[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0081.mp4[/video]
and after


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 8, 2012)

Probably wouldn't hurt to get a bit of a rollcall on who plans on showing up.
Feel free to add your name.


TREEMONKEY
GRANDPATRACTOR
HEAVYFUEL


----------



## Beefie (Mar 8, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt to get a bit of a rollcall on who plans on showing up.
> Feel free to add your name.
> 
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 8, 2012)

heavy fuel said:


> probably wouldn't hurt to get a bit of a rollcall on who plans on showing up.
> Feel free to add your name.
> 
> 
> ...


maclaren


----------



## woodyman (Mar 8, 2012)

WOODYMAN will be there.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 8, 2012)

Treemonkey
grandpatractor
heavyfuel
beefie
fiskarswingingmadman
chainsawnut460
lmbrman
maclaren
woodyman
5R-INC


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2012)

Philbert is a 'maybe'.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 8, 2012)

Me and Sarah will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll be there. opcorn:


----------



## wendell (Mar 8, 2012)

Treemonkey
grandpatractor
heavyfuel
beefie
fiskarswingingmadman
chainsawnut460
lmbrman
maclaren
woodyman
5R-INC
Andy
Sarah
Grizz
wendell
Philbert: maybe


----------



## polkat (Mar 9, 2012)

I am not sure should put my name on the list it seems like a jinks if I do, But on the other hand 5 or 6 saws are sharpned and on march 14 I dont plan on anything but.











wendell said:


> Treemonkey
> grandpatractor
> heavyfuel
> beefie
> ...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 9, 2012)

Treemonkey
grandpatractor
heavyfuel
beefie
fiskarswingingmadman
chainsawnut460
lmbrman
maclaren
woodyman
5R-INC
Andy
Sarah
Grizz
wendell
Philbert: maybe 
Steve NW WI

I'll be there Saturday afternoon sometime. I'm hitting the farm show in Owatonna MN bright and early and then taking a scenic cross country ride over to see what you clow...err guys are up to. Call it Road Trip Saturday. I suspect I'll be rolling in about 2-3PM.

I don't think I'm staying Sat night, but that's subject to change yet.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd really like to see the shop, as well as the festivities.

This has been a _looooooong_ thread.

Can someone repost the schedule and location for those of us who don't remember things so well anymore?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 9, 2012)

so here is what i'm thinking.
woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
no head saws. 28"b/c.
2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
round wood and cants, red oak and white pine.
28”d&c for the build off saws in big oak using stock chain.
14x14 white pine for the chain race. 60d-.050 common saw
92d-33rsc chain $20.25, all from the same roll

I will supply the fuel, 91 octane non eth mixed 32/1

what else?


i want to keep this fun for all that attend so it's not just a race gtg, everyone is welcome. bring a dish to pass if you can.

march 17-18



*contestants * tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? Tlandrum?
*chain race * dennis cahoon stumpys customs ecsaws tree monkey

were planning on having stock, woods port, and race saw classes, and zip class
ax throwing
stacking

s-6825 st rd 27 augusta wi 54722


----------



## woodyman (Mar 10, 2012)

I like throwing stuff but what is stacking?Will you have a grill going?I was thinking of bringing a cold pasta dish with meat in it and some beef dogs and buns and some chips.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 10, 2012)

woodyman said:


> I like throwing stuff but what is stacking?Will you have a grill going?I was thinking of bringing a cold pasta dish with meat in it and some beef dogs and buns and some chips.



yes there will be a grill.
i'll do a short vid of stacking


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 10, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> yes there will be a grill.
> i'll do a short vid of stacking


treemonkey,, and crew,,,
really sorry I cannot make it,,, my work is out of control,,, which is a good thing I'm not complaining,,,just too many Irons in the fire and family/bread and butter stuff comes first,,, and not only that,, just found out last week my Mower is busted,,:bang::bang: and My 1 ton dually could really use a new set of skins,,, and with all the rain we have been getting Im gonna have to get a set of ground grips to stay un-stuck,,, like I was last week,,, Grrrrr,,,

I will make it up that way,,, hopefully for the next one,,, just right now it is a no go!!!!

Rick,,,


----------



## woodyman (Mar 10, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> treemonkey,, and crew,,,
> really sorry I cannot make it,,, my work is out of control,,, which is a good thing I'm not complaining,,,just too many Irons in the fire and family/bread and butter stuff comes first,,, and not only that,, just found out last week my Mower is busted,,:bang::bang: and My 1 ton dually could really use a new set of skins,,, and with all the rain we have been getting Im gonna have to get a set of ground grips to stay un-stuck,,, like I was last week,,, Grrrrr,,,
> 
> I will make it up that way,,, hopefully for the next one,,, just right now it is a no go!!!!
> ...



Bummer.I am hoping I don't run into any of lifes complications before next weekend.
Talked to a guy from Texas yesterday that complained about the cold and I told him this is cool cold is -20 and a strong wind.He mentioned having to cut grass year round and no seasons.He said he had a fireplace and he wore a cowboy hat so he must have been an alright guy.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 10, 2012)

bbq pulled chicken and or venison (good shooting Scott!) for sandwiches - 

brats and dogs -

anyone have a larger size coffee maker ?


----------



## Beefie (Mar 10, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> bbq pulled chicken and or venison (good shooting Scott!) for sandwiches -
> 
> brats and dogs -
> 
> anyone have a larger size coffee maker ?



I think I have one, will have to see if Its' here or by my parents house. I found it it is a 12-30 cup unit hope its big enough:hmm3grin2orange:Now I just have to remember to bring it.

Beefie


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 10, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> *contestants * tree monkey ecsaws riverrat2 stumpys customs? Tlandrum?




Scott I dunno if you caught my post a short while back but I won't have a 390 to enter - it was gonna be built by Eric so I don't think there's gonna be an EC saw there. 


Just lettin' ya know - I thought I was gonna have the money for a new 390 to send to Eric for the build off but I have other priorities in place currently. 


I won't be there this time but I certainly hope to make the next one!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 10, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> treemonkey,, and crew,,,
> really sorry I cannot make it,,, my work is out of control,,, which is a good thing I'm not complaining,,,just too many Irons in the fire and family/bread and butter stuff comes first,,, and not only that,, just found out last week my Mower is busted,,:bang::bang: and My 1 ton dually could really use a new set of skins,,, and with all the rain we have been getting Im gonna have to get a set of ground grips to stay un-stuck,,, like I was last week,,, Grrrrr,,,
> 
> I will make it up that way,,, hopefully for the next one,,, just right now it is a no go!!!!
> ...


Sorry to hear that Rick. I was looking forward to seeing you again. 
I'll have to plan another one maybe for fall. 
We'll get you up here someday!


----------



## pele55 (Mar 10, 2012)

i wish i was coming down with the crew from the north but i will be in wausa for state bowling tourney...i have it the 3rd weekend of march every year..


----------



## Beefie (Mar 10, 2012)

pele55 said:


> i wish i was coming down with the crew from the north but i will be in wausa for state bowling tourney...i have it the 3rd weekend of march every year..



Only in Wisconsin does Bowling come before GTG, I still don't think your right in the head:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## pele55 (Mar 10, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Only in Wisconsin does Bowling come before GTG, I still don't think your right in the head:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



i have to win some money if i want to play!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 10, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> so here is what i'm thinking.
> woods mod, must have stock piston, can have popup, stock carb, can be bored, working choke, air filter, muffler can be ported all you want, must have spark screens. all covers must be in place.
> no head saws. 28"b/c.
> 2 races, stock chain, and race chain, choose 1 or both,
> ...






What the heck guys, count me in too. Be gentle, I've never been to one of these before.

I'll see if my wife will bake some of her "to die for cookies". Since I am on a diet they are off limits for me.:msp_mad:

What time does this thing start?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 10, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Only in Wisconsin does Bowling come before GTG, I still don't think your right in the head:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



I KNOW that he is not right in the head!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pele55 (Mar 10, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I KNOW that he is not right in the head!!:hmm3grin2orange:



your are just upset because i ate your crayons!!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 11, 2012)

start at 10 am


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 11, 2012)

[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=MVI_0083.mp4[/video]
stacking


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 11, 2012)

pele55 said:


> your are just upset because i ate your crayons!!



I think I remember seeing you in the back of a short bus licking the windows.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 11, 2012)

I just watched that stacking video. Looks alot funner than what I imagined it would be. Normally I really dont care for stacking wood.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I think I remember seeing you in the back of a short bus licking the windows.



I drive the short bus(14 passenger) and I am 99% sure he was on the bus.As I9 remember I told them to sit down,shout up,put on your helmet on and "DON'T LICK THE WINDOWS".


----------



## pele55 (Mar 11, 2012)

I plead a fifth!!!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 11, 2012)

pele55 said:


> I plead a fifth!!!



Right away he falls off the wagon and starts the drinking

Beefie


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 11, 2012)

looks like lmbrwoman and lmbrkid will join us for a while on saturday and will be bringing a cake uttahere2:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 11, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Sorry to hear that Rick. I was looking forward to seeing you again.
> I'll have to plan another one maybe for fall.
> We'll get you up here someday!



Thanks for the kind words JD was looking forward to it also,, and meeting Scott,,, seeing wendell again and all the other CAD Freaks up there LOLOL!!!!,,, however my Little Girl,,, informed me she would disown me if we missed her first cousins wedding,,, so my sconnie trip got sort of,,, out prioritized??? and to be honest,, I rehashed my expenditures up coming,,, and with the down pouring rains we've had latley has my tree removal/stump grinding work,,, way delayed,,, so me getting to play hit the skids,,, it too bad cause I was gonna try and pick up Stumpy on the way and give him a ride but,,, it is,,, what it is!!!


----------



## woodyman (Mar 12, 2012)

Day off been blocking trail roads and got a stump fire going.Came in to eat and wanted to know what footwear is advised for the weekend?Tennis shoe,work boot,insulated work boot,Sorel's,rubbers,ankle high water proof,knee high barn boots,hip waders,chest waders,boat,boat with life saving devices?I know a few times at grampatractor's it was very muddy.Remember one GTG at JD'S they put large cookies in front of shop to get through.And whats the weather going to do?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 12, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Day off been blocking trail roads and got a stump fire going.Came in to eat and wanted to know what footwear is advised for the weekend?Tennis shoe,work boot,insulated work boot,Sorel's,rubbers,ankle high water proof,knee high barn boots,hip waders,chest waders,boat,boat with life saving devices?I know a few times at grampatractor's it was very muddy.Remember one GTG at JD'S they put large cookies in front of shop to get through.And whats the weather going to do?



i know what you mean.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 12, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i know what you mean.



I will be wearing my knee high barn boots.They should cover all conditions I hope.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 12, 2012)

They are showing 60's and 70's all week and no rain. Should dry things up nicely. Heck it will even be dry here!


----------



## wendell (Mar 12, 2012)

But, you live in a swamp.


----------



## wendell (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Scott, if you are done pissing off everybody in Randy's thread, would I be able to get a couple loops of chain from you that you putting together for the build off saws?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> Hey Scott, if you are done pissing off everybody in Randy's thread, would I be able to get a couple loops of chain from you that you putting together for the build off saws?



ya i think so


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 12, 2012)

You guys have fun at the GTG this weekend. I wish I could be there to meet Scott. I would be willing to bet we would get along great. :msp_smile:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You guys have fun at the GTG this weekend. I wish I could be there to meet Scott. I would be willing to bet we would get along great. :msp_smile:



most likely


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 12, 2012)

How couldnt you 2 get along a "tree monkey" and a chimp with a .45! I think you two would go ape.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Mar 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You guys have fun at the GTG this weekend. I wish I could be there to meet Scott. I would be willing to bet we would get along great. :msp_smile:





tree monkey said:


> most likely



Knowing you both I know you would so I have no idea why the hell you got all stupid in Randy's thread.

Makes me glad I stay safe in the OTF.


----------



## shwinecat (Mar 13, 2012)

Not sure if my brother (rbmopar) has contacted anyone on here but we plan on attending Sat. morning. Any must bring items you guys think a South Dakotan can bring please let me know. Women are out of the question we already are running a shortage of them.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

shwinecat said:


> Not sure if my brother (rbmopar) has contacted anyone on here but we plan on attending Sat. morning. Any must bring items you guys think a South Dakotan can bring please let me know. Women are out of the question we already are running a shortage of them.



GREAT! I was hoping you guys were going to make it, I know its a long haul for ya.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

There's just no stopping that Wendell after he's had a few, I think that scotch brings out the BEST in him!!


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> How couldnt you 2 get along a "tree monkey" and a chimp with a .45! I think you two would go ape.:msp_biggrin:



.45 ...........Are you saying we can bring guns too!!!!! This is getting even better.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> .45 ...........Are you saying we can bring guns too!!!!! This is getting even better.



Better skip the guns at this one, we had a 50BMG at one of ours and they tend to draw a little attention after 15 shots or so!


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Better skip the guns at this one, we had a 50BMG at one of ours and they tend to draw a little attention after 15 shots or so!



I put that out there to see if anyone was paying attention.:msp_biggrin:

Now a 50 BMG is an extremely impressive round. I am sure it would draw attention.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> I put that out there to see if anyone was paying attention.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now a 50 BMG is an extremely impressive round. I am sure it would draw attention.



I think you'll fit right in... but I think y'all better show up wearing a saw in each holster and a set of spurs on to prove you ain't skeered of nobody


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think you'll fit right in... but I think y'all better show up wearing a saw in each holster and a set of spurs on to prove you ain't skeered of nobody



Ever see the scene in "Texas chainsaw massacre" where Darin McGavin character goes into the saw shop and picks out two small saws and outfits them with holsters?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> Ever see the scene in "Texas chainsaw massacre" where Darin McGavin character goes into the saw shop and picks out two small saws and outfits them with holsters?



Can't say I have, I don't watch stuff like that when I can sit here and watch guys spend hours arguing over a few seconds!


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Better skip the guns at this one, we had a 50BMG at one of ours and they tend to draw a little attention after 15 shots or so!



well, there is a rifle range nexdoor- not sure if it is open thou ??


----------



## woodyman (Mar 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Better skip the guns at this one, we had a 50BMG at one of ours and they tend to draw a little attention after 15 shots or so!



Whats the owner of that 50BMG up to?Haven't heard to much from him lately.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Whats the owner of that 50BMG up to?Haven't heard to much from him lately.



He's building a pulling tractor.


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> He's building a pulling tractor.



That 50 sure was good fun though. Apparently Marty likes expensive hobbys.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2012)

rbmopar said:


> That 50 sure was good fun though. Apparently Marty likes expensive hobbys.



Nothin' like a pulling tractor to drain a bank account... The hobby that just keeps taking...
:big_smile:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Nothin' like a pulling tractor to drain a bank account... The hobby that just keeps taking...
> :big_smile:



Not too mention it's alcohol fueled 

Like everything else around here!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 13, 2012)

do you guys want to do entery fees and payouts or just braging rights?
i'd rather just braging rights. i think it's more fun that way.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer bragging rights. I dont want to loose my money.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I prefer bragging rights. I dont want to loose my money.



Yeah,I would rather not loose money and not be able to brag than loose money and not be able to brag.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope I get this saw done in time.:bang: 
I had it in my head that the GTG wasn't till late april. Gonna be a long night. opcorn:


----------



## Beefie (Mar 13, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I hope I get this saw done in time.:bang:
> I had it in my head that the GTG wasn't till late april. Gonna be a long night. opcorn:



I have faith in ya Stumpy, you can get her built, just don't have miss March work on it. Might get interesting:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 13, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I have faith in ya Stumpy, you can get her built, just don't have miss March work on it. Might get interesting:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie


Thanks,

The thing is, I have to make the fixtures to machine the cyl. THis is the first 390xp I've done & the only 55mm. So I have nothing already set up for it. I did get the delrin mandrel done tonight so far.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 13, 2012)

*Get 'R Done!!!!*


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2012)

You better get to hustling'!!!! Think angry saw thoughts!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 13, 2012)

go stumpy go


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 14, 2012)

ya got it done yet stumpy?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 14, 2012)

not done yet?:msp_scared:
a little rep for the exta effort


----------



## steve316 (Mar 14, 2012)

*show*

show them why missouri is the show me state.Steve


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 14, 2012)

I was really hoping I could wear my brand new Skid Row Saws shirt this weekend. But Everyday when I get home from work I sprint to the mailbox only to be disappointed once again


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 14, 2012)

steve316 said:


> show them why missouri is the show me state.Steve



I think he has showed enough already!!!! 

Think of all that money he lost last night workin on that saw instead of doin his usual pole dancing routine for the ladies!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys be sure to get plenty of video this weekend.......I got no lies to tell.......I'm a video whore. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 14, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Yeah,I would rather not loose money and not be able to brag than loose money and not be able to brag.



I might just plagiarize that comment, but I'll change it a little for the boys on the golf course to:

"Do you want to be humbled in defeat, or lose money and be humbled in defeat".:msp_wink:

That ought to get them to bet.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Beefie (Mar 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You guys be sure to get plenty of video this weekend.......I got no lies to tell.......I'm a video whore. :msp_biggrin:



You are not the only one that likes video,s.:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 15, 2012)

I got it done yesterday & put some fuel through before I ran out of light.
I think it runs just as good as the 390 Stihls I've been buildin 
I'll be shipping it overnight to Scott.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got it done yesterday & put some fuel through before I ran out of light.
> I think it runs just as good as the 390 Stihls I've been buildin
> I'll be shipping it overnight to Scott.



That's pretty brave of you Stump... Kudos to ya... I know what ya had to deal with on it...
Go get some sleep!!!
:tire:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 15, 2012)

here it is with a 7 pin rim& 28"B&C. I got it shipped off to Scott's today. should be there by noon tomorrow.
[video=youtube_share;x_N7TBwS8yg]http://youtu.be/x_N7TBwS8yg[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

Strong saw stump... Glad it got done in time... Hopefully UPS don't lose it!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> here it is with a 7 pin rim& 28"B&C. I got it shipped off to Scott's today. should be there by noon tomorrow.
> [video=youtube_share;x_N7TBwS8yg]http://youtu.be/x_N7TBwS8yg[/video]



NICE

Hey Stump....whaddya doin with the tiller next to your shed?........been lookin for one:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's another one with an 8 pin.
[video=youtube_share;-qf0kMzyO6A]http://youtu.be/-qf0kMzyO6A[/video]


----------



## specter29 (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks strong Stumpy cant wait to get my hands on her. after the build off


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 15, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Looks strong Stumpy cant wait to get my hands on her. after the build off



Are you coming down?? looks like 3 hr drive or so.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's another one with an 8 pin.
> [video=youtube_share;-qf0kMzyO6A]http://youtu.be/-qf0kMzyO6A[/video]



7-pin was .6 sec faster...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's another one with an 8 pin.
> [video=youtube_share;-qf0kMzyO6A]http://youtu.be/-qf0kMzyO6A[/video]



Is that a frozen log?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Mar 15, 2012)

planned on going but I have to work this weekend


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 15, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is that a frozen log?:hmm3grin2orange:



That's cold, funny, but cold


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 15, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is that a frozen log?:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, no but does have some hard spots it it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is that a frozen log?:hmm3grin2orange:



Our wood is just exceptionally hard here in the Ozarks... 
The trees ain't exactly soft either...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Our wood is just exceptionally hard here in the Ozarks...
> The trees ain't exactly soft either...
> :msp_rolleyes:



In your dreams, Skippy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> In your dreams, Skippy.



If I remember right, you left the Ozarks with a smile on yer face, and a banjo tune on you mind.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> In your dreams, Skippy.



It's all the limestone in the water... Makes for hard heads and hard... 
Well, you get the picture...
:big_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Our wood is just exceptionally hard here in the Ozarks...
> The trees ain't exactly soft either...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Don't say that. My wife is already excited to come down 4 the get together now she's going to be a real anxious .


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Don't say that. My wife is already excited to come down 4 the get together now she's going to be a real anxious .



Got plenty of that good hard water for you too Andy... And if that don't work, the hard liquor will!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2012)

I was under the impression that hard liquor had the opposite effect.

At least in your case I was told. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## benp (Mar 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's all the limestone in the water... Makes for hard heads and hard...
> Well, you get the picture...
> :big_smile:



Limestone is the best natural water filter for making bourbon....Just saying...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 15, 2012)

Anybody coming want this? 















Orginal Homelite EZ, seems to be complete other than missing carb and intake parts. Real cheap impluse auction buy this past fall, have been tripping over it since. Has spark and what seems to be good compression when you pull it over (don't have a tester). Don't know if it has 7/16" or .404 chain, but its in good shape. Parts, fix, shop decoration, door stop, etc., it's yours for the taking.


----------



## pele55 (Mar 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I prefer bragging rights. I dont want to loose my money.



you guys would have a chance too win some money.. i wont be there.... lol

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> I was under the impression that hard liquor had the opposite effect.
> 
> At least in your case I was told. :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Anybody coming want this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being the considerate soul that I am, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Being the considerate soul that I am, I'll take it off your hands.



that was pretty much a no brainer!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be picking up some cheese to bring down tomorrow. Any requests that you like?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 15, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be picking up some cheese to bring down tomorrow. Any requests that you like?



I hear the stuff they make over in Comstock is pretty good!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 229134

heeeeerrrrrrrrreeeeeeesss your sign

adrees 

s-6825 st rd 27 augusta wi 54722

if someone knows how to post the location on mapquest please do so, thanks


we have some hard wood
and some soft wood
and some realy soft wood, it gets that way with age:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be picking up some cheese to bring down tomorrow. Any requests that you like?



stop watch or two
are you bringing your skidsteer and pine log?


----------



## longbar (Mar 15, 2012)

Al this talk of hard wood makes me wanna bring my scrench on a rope. I sure aint bendin over to pick it up.:msp_unsure:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2012)

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&amp;source=s_q&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;q=s-6825+st+rd+27+augusta+wi+54722&amp;aq=&amp;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&amp;sspn=45.014453,92.021484&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;hq=s-6825+st+rd+27+augusta+wi+54722&amp;hnear=&amp;radius=15000&amp;t=m&amp;ll=44.734088,-91.145302&amp;spn=0.071946,0.071946&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&amp;source=embed&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;q=s-6825+st+rd+27+augusta+wi+54722&amp;aq=&amp;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&amp;sspn=45.014453,92.021484&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;hq=s-6825+st+rd+27+augusta+wi+54722&amp;hnear=&amp;radius=15000&amp;t=m&amp;ll=44.734088,-91.145302&amp;spn=0.071946,0.071946" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be picking up some cheese to bring down tomorrow. Any requests that you like?



I hear Wendell preferred the bierkeise packed in the air tight foil... Which would be good, seein' you'll have to be riding with it in a closed type environment for a little while...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> stop watch or two
> are you bringing your skidsteer and pine log?



Yup and a few saws too. I suppose I better bring some of that venison and pepper cheese summer sausage along too!

Is it dried up or do we need tracks on the skidsteer?


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2012)

Lots and lots of those shoestrings!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Yup and a few saws too. I suppose I better bring some of that venison and pepper cheese summer sausage along too!
> 
> Is it dried up or do we need tracks on the skidsteer?



it's dry as a bone here


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Being the considerate soul that I am, I'll take it off your hands.



It's yours! :msp_w00t: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Beefie (Mar 15, 2012)

Lmbrman wants another event for the GTG, spring pole racing. Woodyman is a top contender.:hmm3grin2orange:






Beefie


P.S. I was bribed in to doing it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Lmbrman wants another event for the GTG, spring pole racing. Woodyman is a top contender.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did he bribe you with cake?


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> did he bribe you with cake?



is that all it takes? I recall something about cinamon rolls up north? I overpaid !

Spring pole throw sounds like a great time- I knew i should have built a saw for this GTG, ya know,, one that really flies thru the wood(s) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Beefie (Mar 15, 2012)

I heard that the husky 346 flys the best just ask woodyman, thats what saw is hanging. If i recall we were going to use a Stihl to cut him out but he cut in the wrong spot:msp_tongue:

Beefie


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

bob does'nt have internet
we could use his saw, before he new what was going on it would be airborn


----------



## Beefie (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> bob does'nt have internet
> we could use his saw, before he new what was going on it would be airborn



:hmm3grin2orange:HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Beefie


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> bob does'nt have internet
> we could use his saw, before he new what was going on it would be airborn



well, we usualy pick on him in person, but behind his back is fine too

I heard about a husky getting crushed with his skidder - a youtub video ?? I never saw the video, but i seen the box o husky after


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 15, 2012)

what all are we going to be eating? I am trying to decide what we should bring with. what are other people bringing? I know you folks on the other side of the river live off of cheese and venison sticks and I like them but what else might we be having?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 15, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I heard that the husky 346 flys the best just ask woodyman, thats what saw is hanging. If i recall we were going to use a Stihl to cut him out but he cut in the wrong spot:msp_tongue:
> 
> Beefie



Yup. My bone stock 260 Pro saves a ported 346. 

It would be fun to try this with a wildthingy/pos throw-away saw.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> what all are we going to be eating? I am trying to decide what we should bring with. what are other people bringing? I know you folks on the other side of the river live off of cheese and venison sticks and I like them but what else might we be having?



lobster sounds good to me:msp_tongue:
anything you want.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> it's dry as a bone here



We'll take the tracks off then. It's just getting dry in my yard. Culvert finally thawed out today.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> what all are we going to be eating? I am trying to decide what we should bring with. what are other people bringing? I know you folks on the other side of the river live off of cheese and venison sticks and I like them but what else might we be having?



My wife is going to make a dessert to bring up. If it is going to be in the upper 70's for highs I could bring up a 5gallon water jug for drinking water, along with the large perculator. Some one said something about pulled chiken or venison?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 15, 2012)

How many people are we thinking there might be attending? Is there going to be any older saw races, I was thinking about bringing my 041 that I raced at grantsburg but this time I sharpened the chain. Last time it was pretty pathetic.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> How many people are we thinking there might be attending? Is there going to be any older saw races, I was thinking about bringing my 041 that I raced at grantsburg but this time I sharpened the chain. Last time it was pretty pathetic.



we'll have classes for anything
including pole dancing in dolmar thongs:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> bob does'nt have internet
> we could use his saw, before he new what was going on it would be airborn



Knowing Bob, I think that would be extraordinarily appropriate. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't believe I'm gonna miss this one... The 9010 said it wanted to go to WI... But I told it we couldn't make it... 
It leaked a little bit...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> we'll have classes for anything
> including pole dancing in dolmar thongs:msp_w00t:



You asked for it. It aint gonna be pretty.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You asked for it. It aint gonna be pretty.



we have a stage and a pole, lots of camras


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> we have a stage and a pole, lots of camras



But no Stumpy... It won't be the same...
Just sayin...


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> But no Stumpy... It won't be the same...
> Just sayin...



two on the pole may be more then i can handle


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 15, 2012)

Beefie said:


> My wife is going to make a dessert to bring up. If it is going to be in the upper 70's for highs I could bring up a 5gallon water jug for drinking water, along with the large perculator. Some one said something about pulled chiken or venison?



lmbrwoman is making up a batch of pulled chicken bbq and scott sent some venison for her to do the similar with

got some hotdogs and brats and some cupcakes on the way

i will bring some donuts, but lmbrkid has a leprachan trap we must attend to saturday am, so i might be a little late if others want to bring some donuts early ??


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll grab a few dozen at our local bakery...They are always an early morning hit at GPT's.


Beefie better get there early and have the coffee ready!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 16, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 229134
> 
> heeeeerrrrrrrrreeeeeeesss your sign
> 
> ...




I'll try, here is a link.

s6825 st rd 27, augusta wi. 54722 - Google Maps

Picture maybe???



<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&amp;source=s_q&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;q=s6825+st+rd+27,+augusta+wi.+54722&amp;aq=&amp;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&amp;sspn=38.502405,67.763672&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;hq=s6825+st+rd+27,+augusta+wi.+54722&amp;hnear=&amp;radius=15000&amp;t=m&amp;ll=44.734088,-91.145302&amp;spn=0.071946,0.071946&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&amp;source=embed&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;q=s6825+st+rd+27,+augusta+wi.+54722&amp;aq=&amp;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&amp;sspn=38.502405,67.763672&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;hq=s6825+st+rd+27,+augusta+wi.+54722&amp;hnear=&amp;radius=15000&amp;t=m&amp;ll=44.734088,-91.145302&amp;spn=0.071946,0.071946" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

Sarah here... 

Feeling a little out of my element not bringing anything for people to munch on... Is there anything else needed or wanted that I should/could be bringing this weekend? Is there an appetite for some venison brats?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah here...
> 
> Feeling a little out of my element not bringing anything for people to munch on... Is there anything else needed or wanted that I should/could be bringing this weekend? Is there an appetite for some venison brats?



Yes... But we're all down here in MO... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah here...
> 
> Feeling a little out of my element not bringing anything for people to munch on... Is there anything else needed or wanted that I should/could be bringing this weekend? Is there an appetite for some venison brats?



Here goes Sarah with her "feelings" That's funny, you didn't look like you were feeling too sorry for the jeep the other weekend when you're trying to rip half of burnett county out of the ground!!! Lol


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 16, 2012)

Update:

Wife is baking cookies that I can't have.....(diet)...........Smells GOOD!

I hope to be @ Scott's 10:15am. Bring coffee, cookies on me.:msp_smile:


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

c5rulz said:


> Update:
> 
> Wife is baking cookies that I can't have.....(diet)...........Smells GOOD!
> 
> I hope to be @ Scott's 10:15am. Bring coffee, cookies on me.:msp_smile:



Ron, don't show cookie monster,, er,, i mean beefie, ALL the cookies at once :hmm3grin2orange:

lookin forward to meeting you- 

dave


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

Just give me the cookies and I will guard them.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

Dont worry I don't like cookies.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked up the cheese. 
Venison brat with no bun should fit into my diet!


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Just give me the cookies and I will guard them.



If that is what it takes to keep you from dancin on the pole with dolmar ,, er ,, 'attire', no prob :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 16, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I picked up the cheese.
> Venison brat with no bun should fit into my diet!



Sounds like you have been talking to my wife.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Just give me the cookies and I will guard them.





andydodgegeek said:


> Dont worry I don't like cookies.





Does everyone on this forum lie????:help::help: 

I do have an incredible grasp of the obvious.:msp_tongue:


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanna go


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2012)

I am bringing some cinnamon rolls, danish, little chocolate doughnuts - individually packaged for oil-covered hands.

Se you in the AM!

Philbert


----------



## Beefie (Mar 16, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> Ron, don't show cookie monster,, er,, i mean beefie, ALL the cookies at once :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> lookin forward to meeting you-
> 
> dave



How the heck did I get labeled as cookie monster??????????????????????????????????And by the way Dave I need 42 studs for my project so go get them ready.NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Beefie


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

Beefie said:


> How the heck did I get labeled as cookie monster??????????????????????????????????And by the way Dave I need 42 studs for my project so go get them ready.NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Beefie



i thought the pole dancin was a joke  You are drivin all this way to see 42 studs ?? wtf dude ? uttahere2:


----------



## Beefie (Mar 16, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> i thought the pole dancin was a joke  You are drivin all this way to see 42 studs ?? wtf dude ? uttahere2:



Crap that back fired in a really bad way, ouch.


beefie


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Crap that back fired in a really bad way, ouch.
> 
> 
> beefie



somehow i think it will never end anyway -


----------



## Beefie (Mar 16, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> somehow i think it will never end anyway -



I heard you like it in the end, justsaying.:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the coffe pot and a big jug of water loaded in the truck. Wife is making some kind of desserts. Is there going to be some safety meeting in the evening somewear?


Beefie


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I have the coffe pot and a big jug of water loaded in the truck. Wife is making some kind of desserts. Is there going to be some safety meeting in the evening somewear?
> 
> 
> Beefie



maybe water street ?? college bars -


----------



## Beefie (Mar 16, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> maybe water street ?? college bars -



Yeah maybe, Idon't no maybe trouble jail. I am thinking campfire and lots of bottles of cheap beer compared to taverns, but if you twist my arm enough I soppose I could go to the bars:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## MarcS (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll be there sometime late morning, thought I'd have to haul milk but got off last minute. Got some saws ready this afternoon and I promised Scott's dad I'd have the big bar on the 111S. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2012)

You guys have a great time tomorrow.... I'll run the 9010 in your honor tomorrow...
Wish I could be there..:msp_angry:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 16, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Lmbrman wants another event for the GTG, spring pole racing. Woodyman is a top contender.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know alittle bit about alot.Got a noodle bacon type dish the wife made,some beef dogs with buns,plastic spoons,bowls,forks,knifes,plates,cups and some chips.Looking forward to this weekend.You are really going to notice a difference in the volume of wood you will be cutting in the same time now with those ported saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> If that is what it takes to keep you from dancin on the pole with dolmar ,, er ,, 'attire', no prob :hmm3grin2orange:



Actually with my swedish heritage I will probably be sporting a husqvarna thong. Enjoy!


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Actually with my swedish heritage I will probably be sporting a husqvarna thong. Enjoy!



ah,, well,, doesnot help much,, but beefie is lookin for studs :hmm3grin2orange:

i thought about givin ya a 'like', but changed my mind-


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 16, 2012)

2 hours of work left, then home to load saws in the car. I'm skipping the farm show, will be there in the morning. 

Will pick up a box of Mtn Dew on the way.

Still unsure if I'm stayin tomorrow night. Getting a dogsitter on St Paddys ain't easy.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)

You guys have a good time tomorrow. Will any of the 390s there tomorrow be in KY next Saturday?


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You guys have a good time tomorrow. Will any of the 390s there tomorrow be in KY next Saturday?



you wanna call maclaren and ask him a favor ??


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah here...
> 
> Feeling a little out of my element not bringing anything for people to munch on... Is there anything else needed or wanted that I should/could be bringing this weekend? Is there an appetite for some venison brats?



Ummmm,.........(thinking, thinking)..............., yes.




MarcS said:


> I'll be there sometime late morning, thought I'd have to haul milk but got off last minute. Got some saws ready this afternoon and I promised Scott's dad I'd have the big bar on the 111S. See everyone tomorrow.



4 year member and 24 posts. You're a wild and crazy guy!!! 


Crazy day. Just sat down for the first time today. I'm hoping to be there around 10.

I pulled the 346, 2171, 7901, 395, 80EV, 166, 621 and Zip for the trip.

Should keep me out of trouble for a couple days.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> Ummmm,.........(thinking, thinking)..............., yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it won't.. You ain't foolin anybody...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 16, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> 2 hours of work left, then home to load saws in the car. I'm skipping the farm show, will be there in the morning.
> 
> Will pick up a box of Mtn Dew on the way.
> 
> Still unsure if I'm stayin tomorrow night. Getting a dogsitter on St Paddys ain't easy.



Just tie the mutt up outside, He'll be fine! LOL


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, crap, I forgot the S6000. I need to go put it in the ToGo pile.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 17, 2012)

i think were ready, well till i think of something else


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 17, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Just tie the mutt up outside, He'll be fine! LOL



Could very likely happen, especially after I came home to a shredded hat!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

Hammer down, headin to MonkeyFest


----------



## atvguns (Mar 17, 2012)

Dont forget we need lots of pics and vids:msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> Ron, don't show cookie monster,, er,, i mean beefie, ALL the cookies at once :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> lookin forward to meeting you-
> 
> dave



Baiting Beefie with cookies??? Geez Dave where did you come up with that idea???? We been doin that for 5 years now years now you want to take credit for it? what a guy.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2012)

*Request....*

When you guys post pictures of the GTG could you label them with names? That way we can put the faces with the names. Thanks. Have fun.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

*Makin up some cants*

[video=youtube;IO2WUTKeB-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO2WUTKeB-Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

*Kunz Planer*

[video=youtube;SRV_nk1hBg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRV_nk1hBg0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

2-2171 Poweheads milling


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2012)

Very cool stuff. Thanks for posting those vids.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick with stump's saw. This dude is has done this before, WOW


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rick with Paul 390*

[video=youtube;AIl6pLayY6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIl6pLayY6c&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Very cool stuff. Thanks for posting those vids.



Ya, I'm running jumper cables to my cell phone, and my data plan is loving me


----------



## ifixbuses (Mar 17, 2012)

More we need more!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZJOqMamjGLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJOqMamjGLk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

ifixbuses said:


> More we need more!!!!



No way I could keep up, prolly lot more tonite when people have Wi-Fi and I'll be busy quenching my thirst.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;kGdaxiJHoMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGdaxiJHoMU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2012)

Lucky dogs. I've never even seen a race saw like that. Very cool.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

Eye candy- husky 298XP mint rbmopars


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 17, 2012)

Well it looked like a lot of people showed up. Looks like nice weather for march up there. Now we need more videos


----------



## ifixbuses (Mar 17, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> No way I could keep up, prolly lot more tonite when people have Wi-Fi and I'll be busy quenching my thirst.



We appreciate what you have posted already thanks ! looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;mHfw_pW-Qv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHfw_pW-Qv8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## jasper89 (Mar 17, 2012)

*MONKEY'S gtg*

Great weather, great saws, great day, warm logs.

Thank you all for your hospitalty.

Frank


----------



## atvguns (Mar 17, 2012)

So what about the build off was there just two saws? who won?


----------



## Philbert (Mar 17, 2012)

*Thank You!*

Thank you Ron, Sue, and Scott for hosting this.

Thank you to the people who brought and prepared the food.

Thank you to the guys who organized the races and demos.

A great day. I will try to post some photos tomorrow.

Philbert


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like you flat landers can sure throw a party, haha.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell Wendell to get on that Mac book and put up some more stuff!!! Tell him put the Scotch down and get to posting!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2012)

Were heading to the bar


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Were heading to the bar



Awe crap... I'll just check in tomorrow... Rock on fellas...


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 17, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Eye candy- husky 298XP mint rbmopars



 That saw is sick! not only is it mint, but I have a feeling it is fast, as in stock appearing??? Is it a Helsel saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Were heading to the bar



Slacker How about those 390s?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Slacker How about those 390s?



There at the bar brad... Good luck getting any accurate info now... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Mar 17, 2012)

They probably forgot to run them

Wish I had made it up:banghead:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> They probably forgot to run them
> 
> Wish I had made it up:banghead:



I feel your pain Mitch... :bang:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the great time today!

It was worth the trip down just to see Mr. Halvorson perform and talk to him.

Scott's dad, Ron, at 80ish years young can still flat get it done with a saw as well, and had some great stories to tell. Although the saws were cool, for me the people made this day.

I'll have a couple pics in a few minutes, sorry I got to ratchetjawing and set the camera down and walked away. There were MANY cameras in attendance though, you'll just have to be patient.

Although my racing skills leave lots (well almost everything) to be desired, I did beat Heavy Fuel and his 5105 with my 5100.

Sorry I didn't get times on the 390s (well a 385 and 2 390s), but they were all strong saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Sorry I didn't get times on the 390s (well a 385 and 2 390s), but they were all strong saws.



That's it?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's it?



I was watching and talking, not running the stopwatches.

Not only is that it, but my POS laptop isn't reading my SD card for some reason right now...GRRR. 

Might be time for alcohol to become a factor!


----------



## atvguns (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I was watching and talking, not running the stopwatches.
> 
> Not only is that it, but my POS laptop isn't reading my SD card for some reason right now...GRRR.
> 
> Might be time for alcohol to become a factor!


Who was running the Stopwatches and where are they with the official times :msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2012)

Who built those three? Tree Monkey, Stumpy, and Copsey?


----------



## MarcS (Mar 17, 2012)

A big thanks from me as well. My first time at one of these things and I had a great time. Didn't take too many pictures but here are a few. I was the guy wearing the Jonsereds hat like a doofus by the way...


----------



## MarcS (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are some shots of Rick Halvorson. I was just a little guy when my old man took me to a timbersports show, I still remember Rick and Penny with their crosscut. The shot of Ron and Rick was when Ron was telling us about Rick's humble entry into the sport "saws straight out of the woods, covered in pine pitch".


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I recognize that Dolmar...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

What a great day. Good people here in Wisconsin, strong saws, lots of cheese.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

we had a great day, i have 98 vids of today, and didn't get done with all the racing today. will finish racing tomarow and stacking and ax throw. it will take days to get this all loaded.

i left the time sheet on the trailer. i think

stumpy was the only on to send a saw, i don't know when or how he did it but he scared off the other competitors.:msp_thumbup:good job
good job on the saw as well:msp_thumbup:

3 saws pauls jakes and stumpys
i'll try to post times and vids tomarow

i want to thank everyone that atended and a big thanks to those that helped


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good on you Scott for orgainsing and allowing this GTG and a great effort to the likes of Rick etc that joined in and gave up their time for all the guys.

You have some great stuff there in your yard. Do you mill and sell Lumber?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 229469

some close racing
dad(left age 81) and chandler


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Thanks for the great time today!
> 
> It was worth the trip down just to see Mr. Halvorson perform and talk to him.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve for posting what I was about to say. Visiting and listening to Ron Kunz and Rick Halvorson made my day! There are far too many people in this world who have so much knowledge and stories to tell if we only take alittle time to listen...

OH! By the way-I did have a saw that could beat one of Wendell's! Not too many guys could say that!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 229497


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

Sarah said stumpy's saw was the sexiest by far!


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 18, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 229469
> 
> some close racing
> dad(left age 81) and chandler



He came from behind for the win too!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah said stumpy's saw was the sexiest by far!



Awe... Did he put a thong on it before he shipped it to Scott???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 18, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> we had a great day, i have 98 vids of today, and didn't get done with all the racing today. will finish racing tomarow and stacking and ax throw. it will take days to get this all loaded.
> 
> i left the time sheet on the trailer. i think
> 
> ...



Well, hopefully I made the top 5 this time:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Well, hopefully I made the top 5 this time:msp_rolleyes:



We would have started sooner but we couldn't find your saw!!!


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We would have started sooner but we couldn't find your saw!!!



:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 18, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!
Priceless!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 18, 2012)

Hillarious


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 18, 2012)

.......Husky Heaven!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We would have started sooner but we couldn't find your saw!!!



TOOOOOOOOO Funny! Where is the pic of me with what's his name?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jealous of you guys there wish i could of got of work on Saturday to come. Would of loved to see the 390XP Stumpy built for the build off and to meet some of ya in person. Guess I'll just have to wait to that Stump built 390XP comes home next week.


P.S. clean the stink of it before ya ship it Scott :msp_laugh:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

More eye candy- sweet 076 SUPER with 42 inch bar. This saw really really likes me!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

Just don't tell wetgunpowder I won it in
the raffle!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just don't tell wetgunpowder I won it in
> the raffle!!!



Just remember that it is not MY saw-you said so yourself!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

On our way home, thanks to Scott and his family for having us all at their place. What a great time we had. I learned quite a few things as did Sarah. I am new to this chainsaw racing but I think I could get in to it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> On our way home, thanks to Scott and his family for having us all at their place. What a great time we had. I learned quite a few things as did Sarah. I am new to this chainsaw racing but I think I could get in to it.



How did you do in the stacking competition? Looked like you had the hang of it on Sat!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

The evening festivities were also quite fun, I was suprised to see the $50 bill that Grandpa tractor slipped into my g-string. Much appreciated.:msp_smile:


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2012)

*Photos Seen at the Scene*

(I hope that the photo uploader is working - it was a bit squirrely today)

Philbert







Kunz Woodworking - Our Host






TreeMonkey - Barking Up the Right Tree






Grizzly Adams making last minute adjustments to his race chain?






Soviet Style Chainsaw Race - Loser gets shot!






I pray that I don't hit my gym shoes or that metal frame with my really expensive axe!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spectators*

Can't have a show without someone watching.

Philbert






Supervisory Staff - Judges verify uniform milling of the race cants.






In the Bleacher Seats






Future Competitors






It they can sleep through this racket, momma's got no worries.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2012)

*Secrets From the Shop*

Kunz Woodworking has been selling and servicing STIHL, Husqvarna, and Jonsered saws for a long time. Thanks for letting us peek!. 

Philbert






More than one way to spin a rivet!






Magnets help to collect grinding dust.






If you want something done right, you have to mill it yourself.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 18, 2012)

Super pictures I wish I had that talant.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2012)

*Other Stuff*

Other things from the GTG. Trying to pick up a few things that might not show up in other photo collections.

Philbert






Provided just for Philbert - but I was willing to share.






Real men aren't afraid to try something new - Part-1






Real men aren't afraid to try something new - Part-2






"_I SAID THAT I'M FROM THE EPA AND I'M HERE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT YOUR SAW_"






Only parts from a chainsaw are the chain, and the grip. It was a warm winter in Wisconsin. Didn't have much use for that Ski-Doo anyways.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice camera/pics philbert. Did you stop by this little hot spot 1/2 mile south of the gtg???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

very nice pictures philbert.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

5R-INC drooling over a splitter near the gtg also


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

*Bob never liked that axe anyways...*

[video=youtube;5Fi509ykHdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fi509ykHdM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> [video=youtube;5Fi509ykHdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fi509ykHdM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



What was Harry Doyle's line in MAJOR LEAGUE? Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust a bit outside!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We would have started sooner but we couldn't find your saw!!!



Sorry bout that, It was nervouse about the overnight flight back up Nort, so I let it fill up on some stihls & dolmars before I boxed it up. otstir::hmm3grin2orange:

So did it at least get a third place finnish??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

*Andy shows it's so easy even guy from Minnesota can do it...*

[video=youtube;n37Y47Np-Dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n37Y47Np-Dg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Love the MR.T, SHUT UP FOOL t-shirt


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> So did it at least get a third place finnish??



Yup it did get at least a third. I will say this. All three saw seemed alot closer on the second day. I ran them all today and I think that the Stumpy saw gained a little with some run time. Quite a few guys ran the saws afterwards and I think it helped your saw. I think that Jakes 385 was the best of the 3 as far as a torque band, just seemed to keep pulling.
I commend you on getting it done and getting it up here. You did a dang good job on that saw. Nothing to hang your head about.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2012)

Who won the chain race? opcorn:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 18, 2012)

I want to say Thanks to Scott and his folks for letting us all show up and have a great time. I know how much work goes into doing something like this. For all that couldn't make it, you really missed a great show. Watching the mill and the planer running was really cool. Racing head to head was fun. I think next time we should mark off 4 or six inches and make it even more interesting. I'm going to have to practice on that stacking too!

It was neat to listen to Ron and Rick Halverson talk about their experiences. I think they had as much fun telling as we did listening. That was quite special.

Thanks to all the others that showed up. I got to meet a few new faces and make a few new friends.(Maybe enemies too):msp_tongue:


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 18, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 229469
> 
> some close racing
> dad(left age 81) and chandler



I had a great time at my first GTG and first race. Ron (Soctt's ol man) taught me most everything I know about saws 'cept for what Scott and a few other fallers taught me. Great weather, food, and for me some new friends. Thanks to Kunz for a great time !

Before seeing the photo I had no idea who won the race. This picture will go on my wall- prolly next to a chainsaw 

BTW, it's a lie that he is 81. I know for a fact he is only 79 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## benp (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 5R-INC drooling over a splitter near the gtg also



Please tell me this beaut found a new home. That is awesome!!

Fantastic pictures guys!!!!

Looks like you all had a great time!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

build off results, listed in order the saws were run, 7 and 8 pin times.

jake 385 7 pin 14.73

stumpy 7 pin 17.68

paul 7 pin 13.60

jake 8 pin 14.01

stumpy 8 pin 17.37

paul 8 pin 14.18

three stop watches, 2 timed cuts, avereged together 

rick halverson did a great job running the saws. he said jakes 385 was the easiest saw to run

i will get vids when i can

stumpy built a fine saw, ran real well without a hikup


----------



## wendell (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We would have started sooner but we couldn't find your saw!!!



Hey, Stumpy, it looks like your saw likes the outhouse as much as you. Maybe it thinks it is in Tennessee?


----------



## wendell (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks again to the Kunz's and everyone who made this weekend outstanding! I know everyone had a great time.

And this weekend will also be remembered for the first time I've ever had to worry about getting sunburned in mid-March.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> Thanks again to the Kunz's and everyone who made this weekend outstanding! I know everyone had a great time.
> 
> And this weekend will also be remembered for the first time I've ever had to worry about getting sunburned in mid-March.



we tryed to plan it for cooler weather, 80 deg what the h&&&


----------



## wendell (Mar 18, 2012)

Scott won the award for best hearing protection







There were a few saws there.











Hey, Niko, I found our long lost brother!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 18, 2012)

I had fun running that twin saw mill that Scott had made. That thing worked really well. Did somebody get a pic or video of that?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I had fun running that twin saw mill that Scott had made. That thing worked really well. Did somebody get a pic or video of that?



yep


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 18, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> yep



No big hurry. I know you will get to it when you can!


----------



## 5R-INC (Mar 18, 2012)

Another big thanks to Scott and the whole gang for putting on a great weekend! Not just racing saws but getting to see all the old equipment run was a blast too.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a riot! Thanks to the Kunz crew for going through all the work to put it together. Thanks for your work also Stump to get a 390 ready. Nice job, SMOOTH & STRONG, nobody wants a saw that may be fast but vibes so bad you can't stand using it. Felt like yours was coming around a little more this afternoon as we ran it more in oak. Can't wait for MonkeyFest 2, it will be hard to top this one, but all we can do is try.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 5R-INC drooling over a splitter near the gtg also



I hear he traded a Polaris 6X6 even-up for it!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> nobody wants a saw that may be fast but vibes so bad you can't stand using it.



Well on 2nd thot Andydodgegeek MIGHT!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Some pictures.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 18, 2012)

something for Ron - good race ol man ! I will deliver soon, and hopefully most of the bottles will still be full (of beer) :msp_thumbup:






- and something for Beefie, too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

more


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> Hey, Niko, I found our long lost brother!!!



which one???? :msp_tongue::msp_confused::msp_ohmy:

Nice pix,,, sorry I couldnt make it,,, and didn't get home in time last week to ship my saw,,,, grrrrrrr :bang: looks like it was a good time had by all,,,


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

more
















this last pic was earlier in the morning before the saws showed up.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 18, 2012)

Got home 45 minutes ago and took a shower after 2 days and went outside and had a few brandys(it is just nice out and no biting bugs).2 days with out a shower and 80 something for the GTG/build off.Had a supper time I met alot of outstanding people and had alot of fun and learned alot(thanks Scoot).I want to thank Scoot and has family and all Scoot's friends that put on this GTG .I want to thank Scoot for the use of the camper on his dads place/shop/mill land,except for the pecker head that woke me up at sunrise:hmm3grin2orangeo I get a prize for the last one to leave?Will post some vids latter.I think I have a vid of one of Thor's relatives or someone north of the US border I think.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 18, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

It looks like Bob is very interested in that little Dolmar.I know he doesn't have a PC and can't see this:hmm3grin2orange:Bob does throw one heck of an axe,Scott stuck it 5 times in a row and HEAVY FUEL/Jon got a bulls eye.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 18, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


>


An MS880 with a short bar and you kicked his ass Jon


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> build off results, listed in order the saws were run, 7 and 8 pin times.
> 
> jake 385 7 pin 14.73
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott.
I can live with that. I knew the saw wasn't runnin as many rpms as the others. Nice to see that it pulled a faster time with the 8 pin though. Looking forward to the vids.
Brent is sending the saw back to me so I can have a lil more playtime with it & show it off at the MO GTG. I need to find the rpms in these things. I literally built, boxed & shipped it with only a couple of tanks through it to see how it turned out. I thought I left some on the table after running it. I'lll keep ya'll posted on how it turns out.

Just glad to get in this & be a part of it. If nothing else it provided ya'll something to have some laughs with. Just hope you wash that thing off before sending it back to spector29.LOLotstir:

Looks like it was a fun time.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 19, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks Scott.
> I can live with that. I knew the saw wasn't runnin as many rpms as the others. Nice to see that it pulled a faster time with the 8 pin though. Looking forward to the vids.
> Brent is sending the saw back to me so I can have a lil more playtime with it & show it off at the MO GTG. I need to find the rpms in these things. I literally built, boxed & shipped it with only a couple of tanks through it to see how it turned out. I thought I left some on the table after running it. I'lll keep ya'll posted on how it turns out.
> 
> ...



do i send it to you or brent?


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 19, 2012)

[/QUOTE]An MS880 with a short bar and you kicked his ass Jon[/QUOTE]

That's me with the 880. That 20" bar looks stupid on there, but it's the only shorter BS mount bar we have around here. Short bar or not, a stock 880 pulling .404 is slow. Still fun to run though. I too would like to thank Scott and family for putting on a fun GTG.
Brad and I had a great time.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 19, 2012)

woodyman said:


> An MS880 with a short bar and you kicked his ass Jon



Ya, but everytime we go to the bar he goes home with the hottest chicks, so who's Kickin who??

Sorry Randy, didn't even cross my mind you were running 404 or I would have pulled the b/c & rim off and you could have ran more. Glad you & Brad made the trip, when Marty gets to pullin I'll send some pics & video your way.


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rose75 said:


> I think Eric is a helluva race chain builder too, you may want to reconsider that.



please explain your post??? and what are the 3 red x's at the end of most of your posts???


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Come Dec 25, who services the southern hemisphere and who the northern?


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for this thread men, was worth the read.


----------



## atvguns (Mar 19, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> please explain your post??? and what are the 3 red x's at the end of most of your posts???


It's a spammer


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> do i send it to you or brent?



Send it to brent. Sorry bout that. He wants to play with it a bit.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 19, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Come Dec 25, who services the southern hemisphere and who the northern?



Now that's funny right there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 19, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Send it to brent. Sorry bout that. He wants to play with it a bit.



Can't blame him, its fun to play with.


----------



## specter29 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep I wanna see how it compares to that mean 372xp he built me :biggrin: and then shipping both of them back to him next week so he has them for the GTG on April 14th


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like you fellers had a blast......wish we could have been there.


----------



## wendell (Mar 19, 2012)

My phone's been uploading pics and vids all night and still says there is one that is not done. Maybe I need to stop shooting in HD?

A repeat:

[video=youtube;VuvE4QG3Tbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuvE4QG3Tbs&list=UU5PJwMYsDcIMnNUTktJ4D7Q&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## wendell (Mar 19, 2012)

And double powerhead milling

[video=youtube;enlEcqLGy20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enlEcqLGy20&list=UU5PJwMYsDcIMnNUTktJ4D7Q&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## wendell (Mar 19, 2012)

Dropping off the cants






Bob


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 19, 2012)

build off saws - YouTube
here is a link to the build off saws

hope this works


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> build off saws - YouTube
> here is a link to the build off saws
> 
> hope this works



Works for me


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 19, 2012)

Several of those sounded to be tuned too lean, running on after the cut. Whose was whose?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Several of those sounded to be tuned too lean, running on after the cut. Whose was whose?



your right brad, it's pauls saw. it did not do that the night before. it's not lean in the cut, only when you let off the throttle. doesn't do it after a small cut.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 19, 2012)

Probably just needs a tweak on the L then. Will that saw be at the KY GTG this weekend? I asked that before but don't remember the answer.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Paul's had some run on and ran out of fuel right after one run. I have no idea how they were set up. I don't hear any 4 stroking in stumpys video either, hard to tell anyways. Stock chain don't help either I'm sure.


[video=youtube;x_N7TBwS8yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_N7TBwS8yg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Probably just needs a tweak on the L then. Will that saw be at the KY GTG this weekend? I asked that before but don't remember the answer.



thats up to paul for his 390 and jake for the 385


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sorry Randy, didn't even cross my mind you were running 404 or I would have pulled the b/c & rim off and you could have ran more. Glad you & Brad made the trip, when Marty gets to pullin I'll send some pics & video your way.



Nah, wasn't worth swaping b&c's, still would be slow. We just threw that thing in for giggles cause we had room for it.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I don't hear any 4 stroking in stumpys video either, hard to tell anyways. Stock chain don't help either I'm sure.



That one 4-stroked nicely at WOT before it hit the wood. I'm talking about the way they ran on after letting off the throttle in several of the other vids. That's a clear sign of a lean condition.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 19, 2012)

Got 28 vids but won't show the ones that have been showed before.Some have nothing to do with wood or chainsaws but were there Like this guy who was there Sat. and came back Sun with his pet.Birds on people scare me.He later told me someone tried to shoot the bird off him and I couldn't hold back a smile.In the end of the vid that I cut off he said to Scott "your not human".It first I thought the bird man was one of Thor's relatives.I stayed over night on the land and had over 2 hours to walk around Sun morning and make a few vids and run the build off saws and a few others that were laying around.

[video=youtube;bK8kwgTg2Kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK8kwgTg2Kc[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 19, 2012)

More vids... Need more vids...


----------



## woodyman (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help Scott.Started applying it today with hand files.


----------



## shwinecat (Mar 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> thats up to paul for his 390 and jake for the 385



If possible and you want a saw to measure other saws by Jake's 385 runs really strong. Randy and I both ran it and it just flat cuts. It has the torque and the speed. It was the most impressive saw I ran there. Brad if you can build one to run with it it says a lot about your building ability. I mean that in a very respectful way. It flat cuts and if your saws can run with it you are building "strong" saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, I'm just looking for a gauge to compare my saw to, since I couldn't make it to the GTG.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> .......
> Hey, Niko, I found our long lost brother*s*!!!




Wendell...fix that 'typo' for you!

Scott....you've got quite the set up there! Might have to make it a point to make it to the next one! We'll see what's going on at that time. I'm not much into racing.....

Nice to have a sawmill on site for cant manufacturing! How many did you go through? I guess it didn't matter....'eat all you want....we can make more'!

LOTS of big boy toys!

Thanks for all of the pics everyone!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 19, 2012)

rbmopar said:


> Nah, wasn't worth swaping b&c's, still would be slow. We just threw that thing in for giggles cause we had room for it.



I had a 8,9,& 10 pin 3/8ths to help them out!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like a heck of a time, glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 19, 2012)

*the Zip races*

They were so loud you had to watch for the puff of smoke from the pistol cuz they couldnt hear the shot.



<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iN90Ciniw8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 19, 2012)

guys, some bad news for a member here. Cookie monster,,er, i mean beefie left cinamon rolls and cookies uneaten at Scott's. Anybody hear from him, ya think he is OK?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 19, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> guys, some bad news for a member here. Cookie monster,,er, i mean beefie left cinamon rolls and cookies uneaten at Scott's. Anybody hear from him, ya think he is OK?? :hmm3grin2orange:



He caught ernie eating one of his and they didnt talk to each other the whole 3 hour trip home


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 19, 2012)

Had a good time this weedend. Got sunburnt, which is funny consdering this time last year is was cold and snowing. Otherwise it was great catching up with people you know and meeting new people as well. Rick Halverson put on quite a show by himself on saturday, it was amazing to see. Thanks to treemonkey and his family for hosting and to everyone that came out this weekend. 

Here's the pictures I took this weekend.






















More pics coming.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 19, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 19, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 19, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 19, 2012)

A few more pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 19, 2012)

One last picture.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 19, 2012)

Some more pics to check out.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We would have started sooner but we couldn't find your saw!!!



phill picked up his potty today
he wanted to charge me extra for the strange looking orange crap that was in it


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

augusta get togather - YouTube
here is a link to all the vids i have, i think.hope i did it right


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 20, 2012)

Scott, so are you going to venture down to KY this Saturday? That would be great! The more the merrier.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Scott, so are you going to venture down to KY this Saturday? That would be great! The more the merrier.



That would be good Bradley.......you could use a few lessons......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> The videos worked fine for me - they all play in turn too, without having to click each one.
> 
> Turn up the computer speakers, shove some sawdust in your mouth and nose - it's almost like being there again!
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 20, 2012)

*Mmmm 7900's*

Tree Monkey vs Grandpatractor Photo finish

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/50I8GUuPfPg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Tree Monkey vs Grandpatractor Photo finish
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/50I8GUuPfPg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



that was close but jd cut out on his up cut


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 20, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> that was close but jd cut out on his up cut



That's the way JD cuts, at least that's what Sarah says. She said that's why he was able to beat her with the 420. What a big cheater.


----------



## jropo (Mar 20, 2012)

Man o man, looks like I Really missed out!!! :bang:
Forget Disney World, I wanna go to Tree Monkey's world!!!

That saw shop is AWESOME!!!! All of the shops around here are Big box store wannabes now.
Looks like there is toys for days.


:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

looks like i'm taking a few saws to coontookee


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> looks like i'm taking a few saws to coontookee



Good! Don't forget yer thong... It's a tradition of sorts...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 20, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> That would be good Bradley.......you could use a few lessons......Hahahahahaha!



Why don't you bring a few hot saws and teach us all a few lessons


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

anyone who wants to go to coontookee from wi or minn post it here so we can get together 
jd?
jon?
wendull?
dave?
jake?


----------



## wendell (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in.

On topic, I've got a great video of milling the cants but it has failed to load 3 times so I think I need to find another way to get it off my phone. :msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm in.
> 
> On topic, I've got a great video of milling the cants but it has failed to load 3 times so I think I need to find another way to get it off my phone. :msp_mad:



E-Mail it to your Mac book.. Then publish it to you tube... Then copy and post...


----------



## wendell (Mar 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> E-Mail it to your Mac book.. Then publish it to you tube... Then copy and post...



It's 633 MB. What's the size limit on a Gmail attachment? I was thinking it is only 20.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> It's 633 MB. What's the size limit on a Gmail attachment? I was thinking it is only 20.



Holy crap !!! 630 meg is rediculous!!! Dump it or burn it to a cd... Are you trying to single handedly bring down the web site???!!!:msp_confused:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

View attachment 230067

View attachment 230068

View attachment 230069

we finished milling the log with the chainsaw mill


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Good! Don't forget yer thong... It's a tradition of sorts...



i was thinking the worst thing that could hapen is i would get my ass waxed
now i'm thinking that could hurt more then i first thought
i got alot a hair on my ass


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i was thinking the worst thing that could hapen is i would get my ass waxed
> now i'm thinking that could hurt more then i first thought
> i got alot a hair on my ass



*TMI!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i was thinking the worst thing that could hapen is i would get my ass waxed
> now i'm thinking that could hurt more then i first thought
> i got alot a hair on my ass



Waxed??? Possibly... Stuffed??? Probably...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

View attachment 230074

dave said something about cup cakes
thay look like monkey buns to me


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

20120122135826 - YouTube
i like this one
these two saws have the same port numbers

how many vids are you guys seeing on my youtube page? there is around 100


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8gv0sbuJSWg]http://youtu.be/8gv0sbuJSWg[/video]
the old man racing his grandson


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> anyone who wants to go to coontookee from wi or minn post it here so we can get together
> jd?
> jon?
> wendull?
> ...



Possibly, I'll do some checking here today.

Sounds like Jds gonna work on making it too. If we go were only going to grab 1 maybe 2 saws between us, we can take my Suburban or j.d.s truck.


----------



## benp (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 20120122135826 - YouTube
> i like this one
> *these two saws have the same port numbers*
> 
> how many vids are you guys seeing on my youtube page? there is around 100




Are you saying twin Dolmars ported exactly the same by you? Wow!:confused2:

If so that reminds me of being at dyno events and 2 identical trucks with the same mods being 50-75 horse and who knows how much torque difference. 

Like the trucks, each saw reacts differently to the same mods I guess. :smile2:

Awesome videos!! I appreciate all the work you've put into this.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

benp said:


> Are you saying twin Dolmars ported exactly the same by you? Wow!:confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome videos!! I appreciate all the work you've put into this.:msp_thumbsup:



Its that Homelite blue paint, from day 1 it was cursed to be loud & slow


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 20120122135826 - YouTube
> i like this one
> these two saws have the same port numbers
> 
> *how many vids are you guys seeing on my youtube page? there is around 100*




I just subscribed to your channel.

I'm looking forward to meeting you this weekend Scott. I sure hope someone brings a real live hot saw or two. That class of saw building is way over my head......I'm barely smart enough to build a worksaw.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I just subscribed to your channel.



I just found out his real name isn't Tree or Scott, it's Floyd!!, he's been lying to us the whole time!!!


----------



## jasper89 (Mar 21, 2012)

Floyd Monkey? A different kind of name.

Frank


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't forget the supplies for your trip to KY...


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> anyone who wants to go to coontookee from wi or minn post it here so we can get together
> jd?
> jon?
> wendull?
> ...



WANT to go ? you bet, but reality might interfere at the moment. If I can't do this one, I will go sometime. If I can stay off this durn AS and get the taxes done it would be possible -

- also, the whole azz waxin and thong stuff,, i dunno - I mean,, just cause Jake says it ain't that bad -


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 20120122135826 - YouTube
> i like this one
> these two saws have the same port numbers



As I recall, the owner of the blue saw claimed he forgot to file his chain. :msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> As I recall, the owner of the blue saw claimed he forgot to file his chain. :msp_sad:



Strange, I saw that guy spend the majority of the morning sharpening chains.:confused2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Strange, I saw that guy spend the majority of the morning sharpening chains.:confused2:



Those were wendells


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

That JD sure is a nice guy! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Those were wendells



Next time file Wendell's chains with this...







That'll keep him occupied for a while...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Those were wendells



Yea I knew that, just poking a little at JD. I know he can sharpen a chain good.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 21, 2012)

The big suprise is knowing JD sharpened Wendells chain why did he not do a better job at cutting? Sorry I couldn't resist, I heard Wendell asking tree monkey why he just couldn't win any races.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

You need to get the hair put of your ears! That is not what I asked him. I asked why my saws ran like crap when they always run great.

And I did win a race! :thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> You need to get the hair put of your ears! That is not what I asked him. I asked why my saws ran like crap when they always run great.
> 
> And I did win a race! :thumbup:



Cause while you weren't lookin', someone gave yer high jet a half turn...


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Cause while you weren't lookin', someone gave yer high jet a half turn...



Ya reckon it was Stumpy?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Cause while you weren't lookin', someone gave yer high jet a half turn...



I didn't touch the jets! way too much work to find small screwdriver, bar oil in the fuel tank is much simpler.:msp_mad:


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually, what I learned from Scott this weekend is how much your fuel makes a difference and it is why my saws were less than stellar. I've always bought 91 octane no ethanol fuel from the same BP station but they were closed when I left town Saturday morning and the only station I could find on the way up that had a separate hose for their 91/NE fuel was a KwikTrip.

It was really a shocking difference.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> Actually, what I learned from Scott this weekend is how much your fuel makes a difference and it is why my saws were less than stellar. I've always bought 91 octane no ethanol fuel from the same BP station but they were closed when I left town Saturday morning and the only station I could find on the way up that had a separate hose for their 91/NE fuel was a KwikTrip.
> 
> It was really a shocking difference.



My stump broke 372 likes a 20:1 moonshine to valvoline mix...
Just sayin...


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 21, 2012)

benp said:


> Are you saying twin Dolmars ported exactly the same by you? Wow!:confused2:
> 
> If so that reminds me of being at dyno events and 2 identical trucks with the same mods being 50-75 horse and who knows how much torque difference.
> 
> ...



About the only difference in those two saws is how sharp the chain was. With sharp chains they are pretty much a tie.:jester:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> You need to get the hair put of your ears! That is not what I asked him. I asked why my saws ran like crap when they always run great.
> 
> And I did win a race! :thumbup:



It wasn't the hair it was ear plugs.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> Actually, what I learned from Scott this weekend is how much your fuel makes a difference and it is why my saws were less than stellar. I've always bought 91 octane no ethanol fuel from the same BP station but they were closed when I left town Saturday morning and the only station I could find on the way up that had a separate hose for their 91/NE fuel was a KwikTrip.
> 
> It was really a shocking difference.



yup, had to leave the windows down in my truck after wendell taught us about bad gas :fart:


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> yup, had to leave the windows down in my truck after wendell taught us about bad gas :fart:



Well, if ya hadn't taken us on a 3 hour tour of Eau Claire, you wouldn't have had to put up with it so long. :msp_w00t:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> well, if ya hadn't taken us on a 3 hour tour of eau claire, you wouldn't have had to put up with it so long. :msp_w00t:



box!!


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 21, 2012)

:sword:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

800 miles, anyone have a gas mask?


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 21, 2012)

I was just reading on MSNBC news about the mysterious boom that rattled a Wisconsin town.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 21, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I was just reading on MSNBC news about the mysterious boom that rattled a Wisconsin town.



yea, actually it is no secret that cookie monster,,er, durn, i mean beefie lives over there and is still mad about leavin cookies uneaten at scott's :hmm3grin2orange:


CLINTONVILLE, Wis. (AP) -- Officials in an eastern Wisconsin city are trying to record a series of mysterious booming sounds that have roused residents from bed in the past few days, but their attempts have so far come up empty.

The city of Clintonville set up audio and video recorders overnight Wednesday but didn't capture anything. There was at least one loud boom at 5 a.m.

City administrator Lisa Kuss says most theories have been ruled out. She says the city is planning to bring in some sort of vibration-detection devices to try to determine where the epicenter is.

The booms started Sunday. Residents describe them as sounding like thunder, fireworks or someone slamming a heavy door.

The city will hold a meeting Wednesday evening to update residents on the investigation into cookie monster.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> yup, had to leave the windows down in my truck after wendell taught us about bad gas :fart:



That's ok. I still have on the same clothes I wore ti Scott's last week. I ought to be good and ripe for this weekend.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's ok. I still have on the same clothes I wore ti Scott's last week. I ought to be good and ripe for this weekend.



I know Scott's ol man told me there were some secrets to racin head to head :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 230208

View attachment 230209

View attachment 230210

View attachment 230211

pics for wendell
found this if you want it


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 22, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> found this if you want it



That's one nice looking case.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2012)

Would love to go with you guys this weekend-But the shop has gone from famine to feast in the last week with the warm weather. BUT I also found out this week that LEINIES Summer Shanty is out-So I will send some down for the GTG brethern to partake in!


----------



## benp (Mar 22, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Would love to go with you guys this weekend-But the shop has gone from famine to feast in the last week with the warm weather. *BUT I also found out this week that LEINIES Summer Shanty is out*-So I will send some down for the GTG brethern to partake in!



I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:

You guys should check out Kentucky Bourbon Ale while you are down there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> pics for wendell
> found this if you want it



That would be great, Scott. Thanks!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 22, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Would love to go with you guys this weekend-But the shop has gone from famine to feast in the last week with the warm weather. BUT I also found out this week that LEINIES Summer Shanty is out-So I will send some down for the GTG brethern to partake in!



I'm 2 weeks ahead of you on that one, I had my eyes open like a hawk and have already eliminated a 12 pack of summer shandy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm 2 weeks ahead of you on that one, I had my eyes open like a hawk and have already eliminated a 12 pack of summer shandy.



If ya ask nicely, someone down there might be able to send you back with some good ole' "jared corn preserves"... Medicate in small doses...
Just sayin...
:big_smile:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm 2 weeks ahead of you on that one, I had my eyes open like a hawk and have already eliminated a 12 pack of summer shandy.



I've been in CREAMY DARK mode for the winter-Guess I just lost track of time...........................


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 22, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I've been in CREAMY DARK mode for the winter-Guess I just lost track of time...........................



Yeah, a pig ain't stuck in the mud once you realize he likes it there!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 23, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> yea, actually it is no secret that cookie monster,,er, durn, i mean beefie lives over there and is still mad about leavin cookies uneaten at scott's :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> CLINTONVILLE, Wis. (AP) -- Officials in an eastern Wisconsin city are trying to record a series of mysterious booming sounds that have roused residents from bed in the past few days, but their attempts have so far come up empty.
> ...



Nope it wasn't me this time, just falling some big trees with the 090G again, I guess they were making to big of a thud,:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie

ANd how the heck did I get thrown under the buss again. Ad what did my 6X6 get traded for?


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys ready to do it again? Scott's ol man bought a 9mm starter's pistol for next time :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## shwinecat (Mar 24, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> You guys ready to do it again? Scott's ol man bought a 9mm starter's pistol for next time :msp_thumbsup:



I will be there for sure if they host another GTG. I will make a full weekend out of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

After meeting Scott at Wiggs GTG I have to say the guy is a walking encyclopedia of saw knowledge.......and a damn fine guy to sit and shoot the #### with. You guys are lucky to have him for a friend and saw builder. 

The piped 064 he brought was the fastest saw at the event BTW.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 25, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> You guys ready to do it again? Scott's ol man bought a 9mm starter's pistol for next time :msp_thumbsup:


I was thinking double barrel 10 gauge but a 9mm would work with live rounds of course:hmm3grin2orange:I will be there again with better saws.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After meeting Scott at Wiggs GTG I have to say the guy is a walking encyclopedia of saw knowledge.......and a damn fine guy to sit and shoot the #### with. You guys are lucky to have him for a friend and saw builder.
> 
> The piped 064 he brought was the fastest saw at the event BTW.



He does have alot of knowledge and I did get to run that piped 064 at his GTG and it seemed to have more speed than grunt.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After meeting Scott at Wiggs GTG I have to say the guy is a walking encyclopedia of saw knowledge.......and a damn fine guy to sit and shoot the #### with. You guys are lucky to have him for a friend and saw builder.
> 
> The piped 064 he brought was the fastest saw at the event BTW.



That piped 064 was the sweetest thing I have ever heard.:msp_thumbup:

And Ya, it did CUT


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After meeting Scott at Wiggs GTG I have to say the guy is a walking encyclopedia of saw knowledge.......and a damn fine guy to sit and shoot the #### with. You guys are lucky to have him for a friend and saw builder.
> 
> The piped 064 he brought was the fastest saw at the event BTW.



not to mention exquisite taste in firearms.... Man that Cynergy was awesome.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The piped 064 he brought was the fastest saw at the event BTW.



I don't know Randy, I'd put my 50 against it


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I don't know Randy, I'd put my 50 against it



We shoulda done some timed cuts with the fast saws. 

There just ain't ever enough time.........


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 4, 2012)

happy Birthday Wendell!


----------



## wendell (Apr 5, 2012)

You're 8 months off but thanks for the sentiment. :msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 5, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> happy Birthday Wendell!





wendell said:


> You're 8 months off but thanks for the sentiment. :msp_scared:



Happy Birthday Wendell!!!!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 5, 2012)

wendell said:


> You're 8 months off but thanks for the sentiment. :msp_scared:



Can't be I got an inter-office memo from SS saying he had given all his Birthdays to you, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## wendell (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## lmbrman (Apr 8, 2012)

wendell, i have been out for a long drive a couple miles - happy birthday bud :msp_thumbsup:


----------

